# Pro Tour Punditry 2017 **no spoilers please**



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2017)

***New players most welcome - feel free to join in and ask anything that I have not explained well enough to understand***

Roolz are similar to what we ended up with last year
*
Teh Roolz*
Predictions to be submitted via this thread before the stage/race starts - some leeway will be given on occasions, but not when potentially decisive breaks or moves have been made.

Three riders prediction per stage/race.

Three riders prediction for any of the "jerseys" for multi-stage races - I'll announce the "jersey" competitions prior to multi-stage races.

Points will be awarded for 1st-5th for each stage/race as well as for overall picks - I'll announce the scores for each race as they approach and will throw in a few double points stages for the Grand Tours.

Points will be collated and published on this thread as soon after races/stages as I can.

There is no overall league so players can join in as they want - I might have an overall "Spring Races" table but that will depend how busy I am; I am unlikely to be busy as I lead a shite life...

There are no prizes.

***And please no spoilers, keep those for the race chat threads, as I sometimes come into this thread to get people's predictions after the race/stage has ended but before I have watched the race** *

If anyone fancies doing the numbers for any of the events listed, I am more than happy for that to happen as long as you let me know.

Also, I anyone fancies running events not listed by me, then feel free.

And, as always, I am open to trying different approaches - most of the changes to selections and scoring have been a result of suggestions put forward by punditeers rather than of my doing, so keep it up!

Here are the races to be included:

17.01-22.01




Tour Down Under Winner - simo105
25.02



Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Winners - themosquitoking, gk09, ItsSteveLovell, roadrash, HF2300
26.02



Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne Winner - ItsSteveLovell
04.03



Strade Bianche Men/Women Winners - ItsSteveLovell and themosquitoking
18.03



Milano - Sanremo Winner - smutchin
22.03



Dwars door Vlaanderen Winners - User, brommers
24.03



E3 Harelbeke Winners - rich p, HF2300
26.03



Gent - Wevelgem Men/Women Winner - HF2300
02.04



Ronde v. Vlaanderen Men/Women Winners - Marmion, Crackle, gk09
09.04



Paris - Roubaix Winners - just about everyone, except brommers and Adam 
16.04



Amstel Gold Race Men/Women Winner - Marmion
19.04



La Flèche Wallonne Men/Women Winner - Marmion
23.04



Liège-Bastogne-Liège Men/Women Winner - HF2300
05.05-28.05



Giro d'Italia Winner - Archie
04.06-11.06



Critérium Dauphiné Winner - Marmion
01.07-23.07



Tour de France Winner - smutchin
19.08-10.09



Vuelta a España Winner - Adam4868
17.09-24.09



World Champ Men/Women TTT/ITT/RR Winner - Adam4868
07.10



Il Lombardia Winner - Marmion

If you click on the name of the event it will take you to First Cycling webpage relevant to the event.

Happy Punditeering


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

First up is



Tour Down Under which starts on January 17th - January 22nd.

Jerseys - GC, Mountain, Points

Jersey Scoring - 35, 25, 20, 15, 10
Stages Scoring - 25, 20, 15, 10, 5 

3 selections per jersey competition
3 selections per stage

I'll even throw in a wee double points stage to kick off 2017 punditeering - stage 2


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

GC - Porte, Dennis, Sergio Henao
Points - Ewan, Theuns, Ulissi
KOM - Porte, Sergio Henao, Gesink

Stage 1 - Ewan, Theuns, Bennett


----------



## simo105 (14 Jan 2017)

GC porte, Chaves. Morton
Points, Ewan, swift, ulissi
Kom, porte,Morton, keldermen

Stage 1 Ewan ,swift, sagan


----------



## brommers (15 Jan 2017)

GC......................Pantano, Thomas, Kelderman
POINTS..............Bonifazio, Bennett, Theuns
KOM...................Morton, Gesink, Sanchez LL
STAGE 1 ...........Ewan, Van Poppel, Swift


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2017)

GC - Dennis, Chaves, Porte
Points - Sagan, Ewan, Farrar
KOM - Porte, Pozzovivo, Chaves

Stage 1 - Sagan, Van Poppel, Meyer.


----------



## gk09 (15 Jan 2017)

GC- Porte, Chaves, Gerrans
Points- Ewan, Ulissi, Theuns
KoM- Porte, Henao, Gesink

Stage 1- Ewan, Sagan, Bennett


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jan 2017)

Busy this week so not sure if I'll stick with it, but...

GC - Porte, Chaves, Gerrans
Points - Ewan, Sagan, Ulissi
KOM - Chaves, Henao, Gesink
1 - Sagan, Ewan, Swift


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2017)

GC Chaves, Porte, Ulissi
Points Swift Sagan Ewan
KOM Thomas Ulissi Chaves
1. Ewan, Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2017)

TDU

GC Gerrans Porte Thomas
KOM Porte Chavez Dennis
POINTS Sagan Gerrans Ewan

STAGE 1 Sagan Ewan Bennett (he's the young sprinter who was going great guns last year, right?)


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2017)

TDU

GC - Porte, Gerrans, Sergio Henao
KOM - Ulissi, Pozzovivo, Chaves
Points - Ulissi, Swift, Ewan

Stage 1 - Ewan, Sagan, Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2017)

Scores will be updated this evening, far far too early in the day to be counting! 

The good news is that everyone scored something. Go us! 

And, for those eager punditeers wanting to get their picks in ahead of the scores being updated, a reminder that tomorrow is a double pointer. <enter Greg Wallace image of your own choice>


----------



## smutchin (17 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> <enter Greg Wallace image of your own choice>


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2017)

bollox , busy yesterday and forgot about this , oh well it gives someone else a chance i will join in the next race


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2017)

Stage 1 scores:
45 - @rich p, @User, @brommers 
40 - @gk09, @ItsSteveLovell and me
25 - @HF2300, @smutchin, @simo105 
20 - @themosquitoking 


I've still to make up the spreadsheet, but will get round to that later tonight - I might be a bit rusty getting back into the groove so any errors let me know! 

***Reminder - double points for stage 2***


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jan 2017)

Stage 2 - Impey, Battaglin, Gonclaves - i'm flaring now all the way to Sunday.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jan 2017)

2 - Porte, Gesink, Gerrans. Whatthehell.


----------



## gk09 (17 Jan 2017)

Stage 2-

Henao
Sagan
Ulissi


----------



## simo105 (17 Jan 2017)

Stage 2 porte Dennis gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2017)

2 - Porte, Henao, Gesink


----------



## smutchin (17 Jan 2017)

Stage 2 - Ulissi, Gerrans, Porte


----------



## brommers (17 Jan 2017)

2. Sagan, Ulissi, Gerrans


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2017)

2. Ulissi, Brambilla, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2017)

Stage 2 update
@simo105 was the stage winner with 70 points (1st and 4th) 
@smutchin, @HF2300 and me got 50 for picking the winner
Everyone else scored nought, including Steve who forgot to pick

Totals will be updated later when I get the spreadsheets sorted - was planning to do it last night but had a printer failure (nae ink!)


----------



## brommers (18 Jan 2017)

3. De Gendt, Eiking, Ulissi


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2017)

Forgot to pick as woke up very late. Will get stage 3 in later


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2017)

3. Ewan, Bonifazzio, Bennett


----------



## simo105 (18 Jan 2017)

3 Sagan,Ewan,swift


----------



## smutchin (18 Jan 2017)

Stage 3 - Sagan, Swift, Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2017)

Scores updates after stage 2
95 - @simo105 
90 - me
75 - @smutchin @HF2300 
45 - @User @brommers @rich p 
40 - @ItsSteveLovell @gk09 
20 - @themosquitoking


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jan 2017)

Stage 3 - Sagan (he's always a flair pick), Hansen, Zacharov.


----------



## gk09 (18 Jan 2017)

3- Sagan, Bennett, Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2017)

3 - Stannard, Ewan, Bennett


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jan 2017)

3 - Bennett, Ewan, de Gendt


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2017)

3 Bennett Ewan Bonifazzio


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2017)

Stage 3 scores (I am not going to tag people from now on)
45 - gk09, irish, smutch, simo
40 - steve, richiepoo
25 - hf2300, me
20 - mosquito
0 - brommers

Totals
140 - simo
120 - smutch
115 - me
100 - hf2300
90 - irish
85 - richiepoo, gk09
80 - steve
45 - brommers
40 - mosquito


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2017)

4. Sagan, Ewan, Bonifazzio
5. Porte, Henao, Izaguirre
6. Ewan, Sagan, Arndt


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2017)

4 - Sagan, Ewan, Theuns


----------



## simo105 (19 Jan 2017)

4. Ewan/Bennett/van poppel


----------



## smutchin (19 Jan 2017)

4 - Ewan, Arndt, Bonifazio


----------



## gk09 (19 Jan 2017)

4. Ewan, Sagan, Van Poppel


----------



## brommers (19 Jan 2017)

4. Planckaert, Swift, Theuns


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jan 2017)

Note to self, not pressing enter on your picks to review in the morning does not work for the TDU.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jan 2017)

Blow. Got distracted and forgot. Had the top 3 as well. Is there a smiley for crashed & burned?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

We have our first 1st, 2nd, 3rd of the season. Well done to @gk09 

Stage 4 scores
60 - gk09
45 - me, richiepoo
35 - irish
40 - simo
25 - smutch
10 - brommers
0 - the very forgetful hf2300, steve, and mosquito

Totals
180 - simo
160 - me
145 - smutch, gk09
130 - richiepoo
125 - irish
100 - HF2300
80 - steve
55 - brommers
40 - mosquito


----------



## brommers (20 Jan 2017)

5. Porte, Sergio Henau, Gorka Izaguirre


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> We have our first 1st, 2nd, 3rd of the season. Well done to @gk09



Annoyingly, I had those three down as my first choice but then decided to be 'clever'...


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> We have our first 1st, 2nd, 3rd of the season. Well done to @gk09



Would have had two if I'd had my brain in gear...



smutchin said:


> Annoyingly, I had those three down as my first choice but then decided to be 'clever'...



But then, I'd have had 1 - 2 - 3 on SS1 if I hadn't decided to do a @smutchin 

Well done @gk09

Going to have to go some to catch @simo105!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Going to have to go some to catch @simo105!


It helps if you remember to pick


----------



## simo105 (20 Jan 2017)

5, porte, s henao, izaguirre


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

simo105 said:


> s henao


Both the Henao's are S Henao...

I take it's Sergio?


----------



## simo105 (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Both the Henao's are S Henao...
> 
> I take it's Sergio?



Sorry the one sky are riding for I'm guessing its sergio


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> It helps if you remember to pick



Since you insist

5 - Porte, Chaves, Izagirre (!)


----------



## gk09 (20 Jan 2017)

5- Porte, Sergio Henao, Dennis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

5 - Porte, Gerrans, Sergio Henao


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jan 2017)

This one has been set up for anything but flair (also i need to get off the bottom) 5 - Porte, Chaves, Ulissi.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

Seeing as it's the weekend tomorrow and I don't have to be in bed or dicking about tonight preparing for work, I can send out reminders to those not yet picked:

Reminder to @smutchin and @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jan 2017)

5 - Serg Hen, Porte, Dennis


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Seeing as it's the weekend tomorrow and I don't have to be in bed or dicking about tonight preparing for work, I can send out reminders to those not yet picked:
> 
> Reminder to @smutchin and @ItsSteveLovell


Cheers buddy


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2017)

I've got my priorities straight - I've been out for a curry this evening.

5 - Porte, Sergio Henao, Morton
6 - Ewan, Sagan, Van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

Stage 5 scores
The majority of us scored 25.
Except...
@themosquitoking who scored 50 for 1st, 3rd and 4th, @HF2300 who scored 40, and @User who scored 10

Totals
205 - simo
185 - me
170 - smutch, gk09
155 - richiepoo
140 - HF2300
135 - irish
105 - steve
90 - mosquito
80 - brommers


----------



## brommers (21 Jan 2017)

6. Arndt, Bonifazio, Teuns


----------



## simo105 (21 Jan 2017)

6. Ewan,Sagan,bennett


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

6 - Ewan, Van Poppel, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

Reminder to @HF2300 @gk09 @ItsSteveLovell @themosquitoking 

Pay attention you nobbers!! (unless you have already picked and I'm the nobber for not noticing...)


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jan 2017)

No nobber, but I am online, just being indecisive. 6 - Ewan, Sagan, DvP


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jan 2017)

6 DvP Ewan Bennett


----------



## gk09 (21 Jan 2017)

Nobber checking in (distracted by several pints of Black Sheep rather than forgotten)

6- Ewan, Bennett, Van Poppel


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jan 2017)

Me too my lud, beer, 6 - Sagan, Ewan, Van Popel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2017)

Final Stage
55 - me, smutch, hf2300, mosquito
45 - simo, richiepoo
35 - gk09, irish, steve
0 - brommers

Some decent scoring in the Jerseys
155 - mosquito
130 - richiepoo, steve
120 - simo, gk09, hf2300
110 - irish
95 - me
90 - smutch
0 - brommers

Which brings us to our first PTP winer of 2017...
Congratulations to @simo105 who wins the prestigious hat





2nd was me, and 3rd was richiepoo

Totals
370 - simo
335 - me
330 - richiepoo
325 - gk09
315 - smutch, HF2300
300 - mosquito
280 - irish
270 - steve
80 - brommers

The next competition I'll be running will be



Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on 25th February. 

There is other racing between then and now so if anyone else wants to cover it then feel free to set something up.


----------



## simo105 (22 Jan 2017)

Cheers @Marmion I'll wear it with pride


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jan 2017)

Well done @simo105 and great job, @Marmion 

Middle of the table not too bad for me considering the senior moment!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

If anyone is having punditry withdrawals, First Cycling have a decent "Manager" game - not quite as good as PTP, obvs 
http://firstcycling.com/manager.php?aar=2017&k=komplett


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

Right, time for the proper racing to start...

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad is on Saturday 25th February, usual set-up, pick 3 riders and points awarded for top 5

I'll go with scoring that favours those who get winners for the Spring races, and will keep a running total - 35, 25, 20, 10, 5

Startlist here: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=53&y=2017&k=start


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Right, time for the proper racing to start...
> 
> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad is on Saturday 25th February, usual set-up, pick 3 riders and points awarded for top 5
> 
> ...


Bring it on.
I've been in training and I think I can kick some ass.
Or, my usual, pitiful punditry is also possible.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Bring it on.
> I've been in training and I think I can kick some ass.
> Or, my usual, pitiful punditry is also possible.


I was thinking of throwing caution to the wind and doing an Omloop/KBK double-header pundit weekend, and then thought better of it as I doubt you'd be able to contain yourselves, so just stuck with my original plan.


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2017)

Steady on! 
I think we could probably cope with a double header as long as your pencil wouldn't overheat...


----------



## gk09 (18 Feb 2017)

Thank goodness for proper racing, I was getting fed up of looking at flat roads in the desert.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Steady on!
> I think we could probably cope with a double header as long as your pencil wouldn't overheat...


Shall we go for a double header then?

OK.

Double Header it is.

KBK startlist here: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=84&y=2017&k=start

And, in keeping with the throwing caution to the wind theme, I'll offer a bonus 20 points to anyone who gets the top 3 in either of the races.

You are correct, punditry does not get any more exciting than this


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2017)

I have the start lists printed out and a brand new pin at the ready


----------



## brommers (19 Feb 2017)

gk09 said:


> Thank goodness for proper racing, I was getting fed up of looking at flat roads in the desert.


There has been some good racing on 'proper' terrain in the Algarve and Andalusia


----------



## steve292 (19 Feb 2017)

can anyone have a go? and how does it work? Pick top 3 riders in each race?


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2017)

Omloop
GVA, Luke Rowe, Stuyven

KBK
Kristoff, Sagan, Cort Nielson


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2017)

steve292 said:


> can anyone have a go? and how does it work? Pick top 3 riders in each race?


Yes, pick away!
Yes, 3 riders in each.
How the points are awarded is a mystery to me but it's the taking part that counts. 
And beating Marmion of course.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

steve292 said:


> can anyone have a go? and how does it work? Pick top 3 riders in each race?


Yes, anyone can join in.

For one day races, you pick 3 riders who you think will do well* in the race and if they come in the top 5 they get points: 35 for 1st, 25 for 2nd, 20 for 3rd, 10 for 4th and 5 for 5th. e.g if you picked 3rd and 5th you would score 25 points.

*I don't think @rich p has worked that out yet as he has a terrible habit of picking complete duffers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Checking back to last year's thread I see the defending champions for the coming weekend races are:
Oomlop Het Nieuwsblad - @ItsSteveLovell 
Kuurne - Brussels - Kuurne - @Flying_Monkey @roadrash and me


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2017)

no pressure then.....


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Yes, anyone can join in.
> 
> 
> *I don't think @rich p has worked that out yet as he has a terrible habit of picking complete duffers


Hmmmm, I think I may have won the Vuelta. I obviously have the stamina to do well in the longer stage races...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Hmmmm, I think I may have won the Vuelta. I obviously have the stamina to do well in the longer stage races...


A race that favours the older rider I believe


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> A race that favours the older rider I believe


Me and the boyish Chris Horner...


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2017)

is sanatogen a banned substance in punditry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> is sanatogen a banned substance in punditry
> View attachment 338604


I'd have thought it was compulsory


----------



## brommers (20 Feb 2017)

Omloop:
Rowe, Vermote, Naesen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Naesen


Oliver or Lawrence?
One would assume Oliver, but just in case.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Checking back to last year's thread I see the defending champions for the coming weekend races are:
> Oomlop Het Nieuwsblad - @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## SWSteve (20 Feb 2017)

Hi All,

Following correspondence with @Marmion, I'm going to keep a running total for the year's predictions, with an added bonus of 'categories'. The categories are planned as follows:
- General Classification
- 1 Week Races
- Grand Tours
- Classics
- Monuments
- Mountain Goat (climbers points)
- Super Sprinter (points jersey wins)
- Queen of Punditry

Does this work for everyone else? Any other suggestions - I've probably missed some that are worth having.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2017)

Ooooooooomloop hetty newsbald

Sep Vanmarcke
GVA
Stannard

KBK

Styvan
Kristoff
Boonen


----------



## brommers (21 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oliver or Lawrence?
> One would assume Oliver, but just in case.


Oliver


----------



## brommers (21 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi Tour
GC - 3 Picks
Stages (4) - 3 picks each stage
Loaded with GC men and sprinters
Usual points system
Starts Thursday


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi Tour

G.C......Quintana, Mollema and Contador

Stage 1...Cav, Greipel and Kittel


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2017)

Not sure who is in form, so these are more or less random picks... which probably means I'll do better than when I spend ages considering my selection:

Omloop - Sagan, Stannard, Benoot

KBK - Stuyven, Kristoff, Keukeleire


----------



## brommers (22 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi
GC - Bardet, Ulissi, Mollema
Stage 1 - Greipel, Viviani, Swift


----------



## gk09 (22 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi

GC Quintana, Contador, Aru

Stage 1 Kittel, Viviani, Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

Oh go on then - Yabby Dabby Doo Tour

GC - Quintana, Aru, Mollema
S1 - Kittel, Greipel, Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi
GC - Quintana, Nibali, Aru.
S1 - Cav, Greipel, Roche


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Feb 2017)

Omloop - GVA, Sagan, Boonen
KBK - Kristoff, Sagan, Boom.


----------



## simo105 (22 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 
GC quintana, contador, bardet
Stage 1 kittel, griepel, viviani


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

Abu Wotsit
GC Ulissi, Kreuziger, Quintana
S1 Kittel, Cav, Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2017)

Gc chavez aru majka 

1 greipel cab ewan


----------



## brommers (23 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi Points


----------



## brommers (23 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi - 2
Cav
Bonifazio
Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2017)

AbDabDoo2 - Cav, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

Abba Dancing Queen 2
Cav, Kittel, Bonifazio


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Abu Dhabi Points
> 
> View attachment 339310


Did your pencil break?


----------



## gk09 (23 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 2-

Kittel, Cav, Ewan


----------



## Archie (23 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Abu Dhabi Points
> 
> View attachment 339310


Sorry to be grumpy, but the title on this thread says NO Spoilers. Thanks for running this Brommers, but spoilers abound here. Please rethink your presentation of the results.


----------



## Archie (24 Feb 2017)

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad

Sagan
Gilbert
Colbrelli


----------



## Archie (24 Feb 2017)

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne

Coquard
Démare
D Van Poppel


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 2
Cav, Greipel, Kittel


----------



## SWSteve (24 Feb 2017)

AD2 Cav Greipel kittel


----------



## gk09 (24 Feb 2017)

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad-

Sagan, GVA, Terpstra


----------



## brommers (24 Feb 2017)

Archie said:


> Sorry to be grumpy, but the title on this thread says NO Spoilers. Thanks for running this Brommers, but spoilers abound here. Please rethink your presentation of the results.


Don't quite understand, but I'll just put daily points up.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2017)

abba dabba doo stage 2...Cav, Greipel and Kittel


----------



## HF2300 (24 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Don't quite understand, but I'll just put daily points up.



I think @Archie is saying that because you include both selected riders and resulting points in your table, the table gives away who placed where on the stage. Just points would be better.


----------



## gk09 (24 Feb 2017)

Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne-

Kristoff, Bouhanni, Coquard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

Here's the finalised startlist for Het Oompah-pah


----------



## SWSteve (24 Feb 2017)

Are we doing kbk or just ohn? 

Ohn: Sagan Boom GvA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are we doing kbk or just ohn?
> 
> Ohn: Sagan Boom GvA


See here


Marmion said:


> Shall we go for a double header then?
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



And I also update the front page


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2017)

omloop
Sagan, G.V.A and Demare


----------



## simo105 (24 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 3 quintana contador bardet
Forgot stage 2 oh well


----------



## simo105 (24 Feb 2017)

Omloop demare, boonen, peter sagan
Kbk stuyven, stannard, coquard


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2017)

abba dabba doo, stage 3....Quintana, Contador and Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

Shooby Dooby Doo 3 - Quintana, Majka, Dirty Bertie


----------



## brommers (24 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 3.
Nibali, Quintana, Elliisonde

Stage 2 Results tomorrow


----------



## brommers (24 Feb 2017)

KBK
Demare, McLay, Coquard
Boonen in, Coquard out please @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

Omloop - Sagan, Rowe, Stybar

And I'm going to quote this message as it seems I hit the "quote" function earlier today for some reason and it's following me


Marmion said:


> 25.02
> View attachment 157471
> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad


----------



## HF2300 (24 Feb 2017)

Omloop:

GVA, Sagan, Boonen

KBK:

Kristoff, Sagan (bet hedging), Demare

Yabba Dabba Doo SS3:

Dumoulin, Gesink, Zakarin


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Feb 2017)

3 - Quintana, Nibali, Aru.


----------



## gk09 (25 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 3 if I'm not too late-

Quintana, Contador, Bardet


----------



## brommers (25 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi Update
GK09 - 90
Steve, Rich, Mosqui, RR - all 85
Marmy, me - 65
Simo - 25
Well done to GK for clean sweep on stage 2
All to play for!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Feb 2017)

ABU 3
Majka Quintana Zakarin

KBK
Sagan Stuyven Stannard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

Omloop results

60 - mosquito, gk09, steve, roadrash, hf2300
55 - crax, Irish
35 - me, richiepoo
25 - smutch, Archie, Simo
0 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

KBK - Demare, Groenewegen, Cort


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2017)

K.B.K.......Demare , Boonen and Coquard


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Feb 2017)

Isn't there another Aby Daby stage?
If so, Kittel, Cav, Greipel.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

AbbeyFlabbyDoobry
S4 Kitten, Cav, Ewan


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2017)

Yabba dabba doo stage 4,...... Cav Kittel and Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

S4 in AbuDahby - Cav, Cittel, Creipel

That's everyone who entered today's race got picks sorted for tomorrow, well done on getting the picks in without the need for reminders 

Still plenty time if @steve292 or anyone else wants to give it a go


----------



## gk09 (25 Feb 2017)

Abu Derby 4-

Kittel, Ewan, Viviani


----------



## simo105 (25 Feb 2017)

Abu 4 Ewan cav kittel


----------



## brommers (25 Feb 2017)

KBK - Coquard for Boonen if he doesn't start.


----------



## brommers (25 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi 4
Cav, Bonifazio, Doull


----------



## HF2300 (26 Feb 2017)

AD4, haven't even looked at it but Cav, Greipel, Viviani


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2017)

AD4 Cav Greipel Kittel


----------



## brommers (26 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi
HF2300 - 35 Points
Steve - 25
Marmion - 5
RoadRash - 5


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Abu Dhabi
> HF2300 - 35 Points
> Steve - 25
> Marmion - 5
> RoadRash - 5



Is this today's stage?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

KBK results

60 - Steve
35 - richiepoo, mosquito, HF2300
25 - crax, smutch, simo
0 - brommers, Archie, gk09, Irish, roadrash, me

A good weekend for Steve who was also joint 1st yesterday

Next up is 04.03




Strade Bianche Men and Women events


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

getting the double....well done steve ,


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2017)

It's my weekend it would appear, maybe someone will come for me next year


----------



## brommers (26 Feb 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is this today's stage?


Floodlit race today


----------



## SWSteve (27 Feb 2017)

I'll update the spreadsheet tonight when home, there are some bits I want to confirm - will ther eve much of a protest if I class AD and TDU as week long stage races, or will you kick off as it hasn't the same heritage as Tour de Suisse or PN?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2017)

You'll need to hope someone runs a punditry competition for them first as neither is on my list


----------



## brommers (27 Feb 2017)

Abu Dhabi Totals

Stage 4 - Simo and Rich 45 points won
GC - RoadRash, Marmion and I all had Mollema
Overall
Steve - 140
RoadRash - 135
RichP - 130
Mosquito - 120
GK09 - 115
Marmion - 115
Me - 110
Simo - 70
HF2300 - 60


----------



## SWSteve (27 Feb 2017)

Sorry Marms, we'll see how this scales up - I know of 3, 1 week races (TDU, Daupine Libere and now Abu Dhabi courtesy of Brommers) that are being counted as 1 weekers


----------



## HF2300 (27 Feb 2017)

brommers said:


> Abu Dhabi Totals
> 
> Stage 4 - Simo and Rich 45 points won
> GC - RoadRash, Marmion and I all had Mollema
> ...



Quite pleased with that considering I came in half way through and had no GC pick. Thanks @brommers


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2017)

So.... here's a breakdown of the Data! I am, believe it or not, somehow leading the way, but @themosquitoking isn't too far behind. Looking forward to best new race on the calendar this weekend Strade Bianche
*Overall*
Steve 530
MosquitoKing 515
GK09 500
Rich 495
Simo 490
Marmion 470
HF2300 470
Smutch 365
Irish 335
Roadrash 195
Brommers 190
Crackle 80
Archie 25

*1 Week Races*

Steve 140
 
Roadrash 135 

Rich 130 

MosquitoKing 120 

GK09 115 

Brommers 110 

Marmion 100 

Simo 70 

HF2300 60 

Smutch 0 

Irish 0 

Crackle 0 

Archie 0 

Belgian Opening Weekend

Steve 120 

MosquitoKing 95 

HF2300 95 

Crackle 80 

Roadrash 60 

GK09 60 

Irish 55 

Simo 50 

Smutch 50 

Rich 35 

Marmion 35 

Archie 25 

Brommers 0


----------



## HF2300 (28 Feb 2017)

@ItsSteveLovell can't quite work out, does the overall include the races @brommers and others are doing? Will have to buck my ideas up if so!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Quite pleased with that considering I came in half way through and had no GC pick. Thanks @brommers





HF2300 said:


> @ItsSteveLovell can't quite work out, does the overall include the races @brommers and others are doing? Will have to buck my ideas up if so!


From hero to zero with one post in between. I wouldn't worry at this stage, it's going to be a long season.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2017)

HF2300 said:


> @ItsSteveLovell can't quite work out, does the overall include the races @brommers and others are doing? Will have to buck my ideas up if so!




I have included the work of Brommers, I can go to a 'PPP' season from the front page, and also do for each extra event as a second table if that works better


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I have included the work of Brommers, I can go to a 'PPP' season from the front page, and also do for each extra event as a second table if that works better


Mate, don't offer to make extra work for yourself.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Mate, don't offer to make extra work for yourself.



Fair point. Ill focus on those on the front page, then we have a clear view of what's being competed on...


----------



## brommers (28 Feb 2017)

@Marmion and @ItsSteveLovell
I'm willing to do Paris-Nice from Sunday


----------



## SWSteve (1 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion and @ItsSteveLovell
> I'm willing to do Paris-Nice from Sunday



Cheers.


----------



## HF2300 (1 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I have included the work of Brommers, I can go to a 'PPP' season from the front page, and also do for each extra event as a second table if that works better



I was just trying to clarify, I couldn't see how the TDU fitted with the 1 week scores. Anything you guys do is great and appreciated - do what you need to do and don't make a rod for your back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2017)

***Reminder***

Strade Bianche this weekend.
Male and Female races

Male startlist here: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=54&y=2017&k=start
Female startlist here: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/strade-bianche-women-2017/start-list/


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2017)

Strada bianche men......Sagan, Stybar and G.V.A

women......Anna Van Der Breggen, Megan Guarnier and Marrianne Vos


----------



## Crackle (2 Mar 2017)

Strada women - Deignan, Borghini, Brand
Strada men - Stybar, Sagan, GVA


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2017)

Strada - Brambilla, Sagan, GVA


----------



## brommers (2 Mar 2017)

Paris - Nice
GC, KOM, POINTS - 35, 25, 20, 15, 10
Stages - 25, 20, 15, 10, 5


----------



## brommers (3 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche
M: Sagan, EBH, Vanmarke
W: Dideriksen, Deignan, Hosking


----------



## HF2300 (3 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche

Men: Sagan, Stybar, GVA (one that got away - Vanmarcke)

Women: Niewiadoma, Longo-Borghini, Guarnier (one that got away - Vos)


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche

Uomini: Sagan, Kwiatkowski, Wellens

Donne: Deignan, Vos, Van Vleuten


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2017)

Men: Toelhoek, Preidl, Reichenbach
Women: Longo Borghini, Brand, Niewiadoma


----------



## HF2300 (3 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Men: Reichenbach



That a good idea in a race where falls are likely?

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2017)

Paris-Nice

GC: Porte, Contador, Bardet
KOM: Bardet, Barguil, Anacona 
Points: Bouhanni, Alaphilippe, Rowe

Stage 1: Alaphilippe, Degenkolb, Albasini
Stage 2: Bouhanni, Arndt, Bonifazio


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> That a good idea in a race where falls are likely?
> 
> (I'll get my coat)


I'll let that one pass once, and once only.

Anyone else using it from now on gets 30 points deducted


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianchi
M - Sagan, GVA, Kwiatkowski
F- Longo Borghini, Vos, Deighnan

I'll try and get Paris Nice done later @brommers . xx


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2017)

P>N

GC: Porte, Zakarin, Dirty Bertie
KOM: Bardet, I.Izagirre, Fuglsang
Points: Coquard, Alaphilippe, Degenkolb

S1: Degenkolb, O. Naesen, Lutsenko (edited from original pick)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Reminder to @Archie @gk09 @ItsSteveLovell and @simo105 - these pesky Italians are running their race today rather than on a Sunday...


----------



## simo105 (4 Mar 2017)

Paris nice
Gc bardet porte jon izagirre
Kom zakarin, alaphillipe porte
Points bouhanni coquard rowe
Stage 1 bouhanni degenkolb tony martin


----------



## simo105 (4 Mar 2017)

Strade bianchi
M gva sagan haas
W deignan borghini dederiksen


----------



## Archie (4 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche: Sagan, Van Avermaet, Kwiatkowski. 

Strade Bianche Donne: Deignan, Guarnier, Niewiadoma. 

Wow, really flirting with breaking the spelling rule there!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

Pesky Italians, don't they know Sundays are the one time when I can watch Eurosport all day....

SBM Sagan Kwiatkowski GvA
Senori Borghini Deignan Guarnier


----------



## brommers (4 Mar 2017)

Paris
GC - Porte, SL Henao, Alaphilippe
KOM - Grmay, De Gendt, Zakarin
Points - Kristoff, Matthews, Greipel

Stage 1 - Mclay, Bennett, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

And we're off!


----------



## gk09 (4 Mar 2017)

Almost missed it!

Strade men-
Sagan, Stybar, GVA

Womens total guess-
Brand, Vos, Deighnan


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> And we're off!
> View attachment 340742


Women have already started. 75 to go for them, out of a 120ish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Women have already started. 75 to go for them, out of a 120ish.


Aye, but @rich p has boycotted the women's event. The old nobber.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche Women results
70 - me 
65 - Crax
60 - Irish, HF2300
55 - Mosquito, Steve, Simo
45 - Archie
30 - gk09
25 - smuth
20 - brommers
0 - roadrash
DNS - richiepoo


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

P-N
GC. Yates, Bardet, Contador
KOM Zakarin, Alaphilippe, Anacona
Points Matthews, Bouhanni, Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2017)

P-N Stage 1
Matthews, Gerrans, Degenkolb


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

Paris nice

GC...Porte , Bertie and Bardet
KOM...Porte, Zakarin and Bardet
Points...Boohoohani, Degenkolb and Mathews

Stage 1...Boohoohani, Mathews and Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Strade Bianche Men results
60 - Archie, Steve, Mosquito
55 - smutch
35 - roadrash, crax, HF2300, gko9
25 - richiepoo, Irish, Simo
0 - brommers, me (far too much flair)

Totals for the race
1st equal were Steve and Mosquito 
Steve is on fire at the start of the season; it can only go one way laddie 

115 - Steve, Mosquito
105 - Archie
100 - Crax
95 - HF2300
85 - Irish
80 - smuch, Simo
75 - gk09
70 - me
35 - roadrash
25 - richiepoo
20 - brommers


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

I think my pin is broke......


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Strade Bianche Men results
> 60 - Archie, Steve, Mosquito
> 55 - smutch
> 35 - roadrash, crax, HF2300, gko9
> ...




this happened last year, from it's bound to go downhill....


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2017)

In an effort to try and make this as simple as possible, based on all the races from the front page of this thread, here's an updated Grand Score ;-)

Steve 515
HF2300 050
Simo 500
Mosquito 480
Smutch 460
SK09 450
Marmion, Irish 440
Rich 410
Brommers 125
Archie 105
Crackle 100
Roadrash 95

I make the next front page worthy race to be Milano - San Remo which commences 18/3, otherwise The Race to the Sun starts tomorrow...


----------



## HF2300 (4 Mar 2017)

@brommers - going to sit out the race to the sun due to time & thinking pressures (put me down for what @ItsSteveLovell is having  )

Thanks to @Marmion @brommers @ItsSteveLovell for all your work.


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

ah well, onwards and upwards....................... hopefully


----------



## gk09 (4 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice
GC Porte, Contador, Zakarin
KoM Porte, Contador, Coquard
Points Boo-hani, Degenkolb, Matthew

Stage 1 Kittel, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## brommers (4 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Strade Bianche Men results
> 60 - Archie, Steve, Mosquito
> 55 - smutch
> 35 - roadrash, crax, HF2300, gko9
> ...



How did I score 25 points on the mens race when I had no one in the top 5?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> How did I score 25 points on the mens race when I had no one in the top 5?


Oops, I had written GVA instead of EBH. Initials nightmare. Score will be amended.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oops, I had written GVA instead of EBH. Initials nightmare. Score will be amended.



They both ride 2/3 of the best bikes in the peloton (the final third being a Foil) and wear some great kit; easy mistake


----------



## HF2300 (5 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oops, I had written GVA instead of EBH. Initials nightmare. Score will be amended.



And you were doing so well...



ItsSteveLovell said:


> They both ride 2/3 of the best bikes in the peloton (the final third being a Foil) and wear some great kit; easy mistake



If they only ride 2/3 of a bike do they ballast them to keep over minimum weight? And do they use the thirds that have the wheels on, or just unicycle?


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> They both ride 2/3 of the best bikes in the peloton (the final third being a Foil) and wear some great kit; easy mistake



Yes, but one is Norwegian and the other Belgian - very easy to tell apart.


----------



## Archie (5 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice

GC: Bardet, Porte, I. Izagirre
KoM: Bardet, Zakarin, I. Izagirre
Points: Demare, Degenkolb, Matthews

Stage 1: Demare, Degenkolb, Matthews


----------



## simo105 (5 Mar 2017)

P-N
Stage 2 demare,mclay,griepel


----------



## gk09 (5 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice stage 2-

Kittel, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice stage 2.... Kittel, Greipel and Boohoohani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2017)

2 - Demare. Kittel, Greipel


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2017)

PN2 - Kristoff, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## brommers (5 Mar 2017)

Stage 1 Results
Archie - 25
Smutch - 20
Irish - 20
GK09 - 15


----------



## Archie (5 Mar 2017)

Brommers, thanks for heeding my request on results for your punditry competitions.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2017)

Archie said:


> Brommers, thanks for heeding my request on results for your punditry competitions.


He seems to have elevated you to 1st place as well...


----------



## Archie (6 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> He seems to have elevated you to 1st place as well...


Indeed, very nice of him. 

PN2: Kittel, Greipel, Bouhanni.


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2017)

PN2
Swift
Bennett
McLay


----------



## gk09 (6 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice 3

Degenkolb, Kittel, Demare


----------



## simo105 (6 Mar 2017)

Stage 3 kittel gilbert griepel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2017)

PN3 - Kristoff, Degenkolb, O. Naesen


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2017)

PN3
Keukeleire, De Gendt, Matthews


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2017)

Paris-Nice stage 3: Demare, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2017)

PN 2 Results
Marmy and simo105 - 15
Irish - 10

Overall
Archie - 25
Smutch, Irish - 20
Simo105, GK09, Marmy - 15


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2017)

PN 3
Gallopin
Alaphilippe
T. Martin


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2017)

Stage 3....Mathews, Greipel and Demare


----------



## Archie (7 Mar 2017)

PN3: Greipel, Degenkolb, Demare


----------



## brommers (7 Mar 2017)

PN 3 Results
Marmy, Smutchin - 35
GK09 - 25
Archie - 15
Simo - 10
RichP, RoadRash - 5

Overall
Smutchin - 55
Marmy - 50
Archie, GK09 - 40
Irish - 30
Simo105 - 25
RichP, RoadRash - 5
The other bloke - 0


----------



## brommers (7 Mar 2017)

PN 4
T. Martin
I. Izaguirre
Lampaert


----------



## simo105 (7 Mar 2017)

P-n
Martin
Zakarin
Alaphillipe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2017)

PN4 - Porte, Zakarin, Gallopin


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2017)

Paris-Nice stage 4: Zakarin, Ion Izagirre, Gilbert


----------



## gk09 (7 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice 4-

Alaphilippe, Porte, Izaguirre


----------



## Archie (8 Mar 2017)

PN4: Contador, I Izagirre, Fuglsang.


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2017)

simo105 said:


> P-n
> Martin
> Zakarin
> Alaphillipe


Tony or Dan?


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2017)

stage 4... Izaguirre, Zakarin and T,Martin


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> Tony or Dan?



That wouldn't even be a valid question on most time trials, but with that punchy bit at the end, I did briefly contemplate picking Dan Martin for this stage.


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2017)

I suppose that those with Izaguirre mean Ion


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2017)

PN4
Tony Martin. Simon. Calmejane
If I'm not too late


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2017)

PN5
Demare, Matthews, Colbrelli


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> I suppose that those with Izaguirre mean Ion



I think we need a steward's enquiry!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2017)

PN5 - Degenkolb, Bennett, Kristoff


----------



## simo105 (8 Mar 2017)

Pn5 demare Bennett mclay


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2017)

Stage 5...Degenkolb , Greipel and Kittel.


----------



## gk09 (8 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice 5-

Kittel, Degenkolb, Bennett


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2017)

PN4
simo - 30
GK09 - 25
Archie - 20, Marmy, - 20
Irish - 5, Smutch -5 Zakarin - 5


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2017)

PN5 - Matthews, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2017)

Paris-Nice stage 5: Kittel, Kristoff, Matthews


----------



## Archie (9 Mar 2017)

PN5: Kristoff, Degenkolb, Matthews.


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2017)

PN overall
GK09 - 65
Smutchin - 60
Marmy, Simo - 55
Archie - 40
Irish - 35
RoadRash - 10
RichP - 5
Me - 0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2017)

PN6 - Alaphilippe, Gallopin, Simon Yates


----------



## simo105 (9 Mar 2017)

Pn6 
Latour alaphillipe ulissi


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2017)

Sorry I'm late - updates tomorrow morning. At last I'm off the mark.


----------



## gk09 (9 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice 6

Alaphilippe, Porte, Henao


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2017)

Paris-Nice stage 6: Alaphilippe, Dan Martin, Contador


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2017)

PN6 Contador, DMartin, Alaphilippe
PN7 Alaphilippe, Porte, Zakarin
PN8 Ulissi, Alaphilippe, Porte
I'm away so some rapid random shots in the dark. Can't do any worse.


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2017)

Stage 6... Dan Martin, Henao and Dirty Bertie


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

6.
Yates
Formolo
Barguil


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

PN 5 Results
30 - RoadRash and RichP
20 - Simo
15 - Archie and me
10 - Smutch
5 - Marmy, GK09 and Irish


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

PN Overall
75 - Simo
70 - GK09 and Smutcin
60 - Marmion
55 - Archie
40 - RoadRash and Irish
35 - RichP
15 - Me


----------



## Archie (10 Mar 2017)

PN6: Alaphilippe, Ulissi, Matthews.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2017)

PN7 - Dirty Bertie, Dirty Ilnur, Fine Upstanding Richie...


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

PN - 7
Yates
Contador
DeGendt


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

PN6 Results
35 - Marmy
30 - GK09, Irish
25 - RoadRash, Me
15 - Smutch, RichP
10 - Simo, Archie


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2017)

PN Overall
100 - GK09
95 - Marmy
85 - Smutch, Simo
70 - Irish
65 - RoadRash, Archie
50 - RichP
40 - Me


----------



## gk09 (10 Mar 2017)

PN 7
Porte, Henao, Zakarin


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2017)

Stage 7.... Dan Martin, Henao and Dirty Bertie


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2017)

PN7 - Porte, Henao, Contador


----------



## Archie (11 Mar 2017)

PN7: Contador, Henao, Zakarin.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> PN Overall
> 100 - GK09
> 95 - Marmy
> 85 - Smutch, Simo
> ...



I've liked your post but I don't like the way I'm slipping down the table. Pah!


----------



## simo105 (11 Mar 2017)

Damn forgot yesterday! P-n 8
Serge hernao, contador, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

PN8 - Ulissi, Dirty Bertie, Fuglsang


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

simo105 said:


> Damn forgot yesterday! P-n 8


See how lucky youse all are to get my personal reminder service in other races...


----------



## gk09 (11 Mar 2017)

Paris Nice 8
Alaphilippe, Martin, Porte


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2017)

PN8 - Gallopin, Yates, Dan Martin


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2017)

Stage 8 .... Dan Martin, Henao and Dirty Bertie


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2017)

Stage 7 results
55 - Smutch
45 - RoadRash, Marmy
35 - GK09
30 - Archie
25 - Irish, RichP
20 - Me
N/S - Simo


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2017)

Overall
140 - Marmy, Smutch
135 - GK09
110 - RoadRash
95 - Irish, Archie
85 - Simo
75 - RichP
60 - Me
Enjoy today's finale


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2017)

8
SL Henao
D Martin
I Izagirre


----------



## Archie (12 Mar 2017)

PN8: Gallopin, D Martin, Ulissi.


----------



## brommers (13 Mar 2017)

Stage 8
20 - RoadRash, Marmy, Simo
5 - GK09, RichP


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> Stage 8
> 20 - RoadRash, Marmy, Simo, Archie
> 5 - GK09, RichP



Was just about to complain and say where are my points for Contador, but then I remembered I changed my mind and picked Dan Martin instead. Doh!


----------



## brommers (13 Mar 2017)

Final Results
240 - Marmion
235 - GK09
200 - Smutchin
190 - RoadRash
145 - Irish
140 - RichP
120 - Archie, Me
105 - Simo105
Full listing on Paris - Nice *Spoilers* Page


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2017)

Thanks for running it @brommers, made a nice change to just do the picking bit without the numbers. I could get used to this...


----------



## brommers (13 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Thanks for running it @brommers, made a nice change to just do the picking bit without the numbers. I could get used to this...


I take my hat off to you doing the Grand Tours - it's a lot of work!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2017)

Next up in punditry from me is Milan - San Remo on Saturday of this week





Milano - Sanremo
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=4&y=2017&k=start


----------



## smutchin (15 Mar 2017)

MSR - Kwiatkowski, Gaviria, Sagan

ETA: that's Sagan P. in case there was any doubt.


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2017)

MSR
Demare, Sagan. P(!), Cav


----------



## brommers (16 Mar 2017)

MSR
Colbrelli
Boonen
GVA


----------



## gk09 (16 Mar 2017)

MSR-
Sagan, Gaviria, Demare


----------



## HF2300 (17 Mar 2017)

MSR - Sagan P, Matthews, Viviani


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2017)

msr - Degenkolb, Sagan p, Cav


----------



## roadrash (17 Mar 2017)

MSR... Sagan,Cav and GVA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2017)

MSR - P Sagan, Degenkolb, EBH


----------



## simo105 (17 Mar 2017)

Msr p Sagan gva cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2017)

Reminder to @ItsSteveLovell @Archie and @themosquitoking - a pesky Saturday race again


----------



## SWSteve (18 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Reminder to @ItsSteveLovell @Archie and @themosquitoking - a pesky Saturday race again


 Why not put it on a Sunday like everyone else!!

MSR - Gaviria Degenkolb Sagan


----------



## Archie (18 Mar 2017)

MSR: Matthews, Degenkolb, Demare.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Well done to @smutchin a resounding MSR victory with 1st, 2nd and 5th

65 - smutch
30 - brommers, gk09, Irish, Steve
25 - richiepoo, HF2300, crax, roadrash, me, simo
0 - Archie
DNS - mosquito


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Next up from me is:
22.03




Dwars door Vlaanderen - Wednesday
24.03



E3 Harelbeke - Friday

*I am going to trial a "flair pick" option in both these races to see how it goes; I'll list 5 riders of my own choosing who are "flair" and everyone then chooses one of these flair picks as well as the 3 riders (you can have the flair pick as one of your 3 riders if you want), and if the flair pick finishes in the top 5 you get bonus points scored depending on their placing.*

*I shall list the flair picks the night before the races start (at the latest), so it relies on you checking for the listed rider - it's just a trial to add a bit more into punditry, it might not work but I'll give it a go. If you don't want to do it then just don't bother picking one of the flair options.*


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2017)

you do like making work for yourself...........im in


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> you do like making work for yourself...........im in


Punditry Time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2017)

*Dwars door Vlaanderen Flair Picks:*

Keisse (Quick Step Floors)
Offredo (Wanty)
Lutsenko (Astana)
Van Asbroek (Lotto Jumbo)
Senechal (Cofidis)

My picks: Oli Naesen, Benoot, Theuns
Flair: Keisse


----------



## HF2300 (21 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> *Dwars door Vlaanderen Flair Picks:*
> 
> Keisse (Quick Step Floors)
> Offredo (Wanty)
> ...



Forgot all about this, and been travelling today, just got in. If not too late: Vanmarcke, Demare, Groenewegen; flair - Keisse


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2017)

Dwars door vlaanderen...Demare, Ewan and Vanmarck.... flair...Lutsenko


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Forgot all about this, and been travelling today, just got in. If not too late: Vanmarcke, Demare, Groenewegen; flair - Keisse


It's not til tomorrow, so you are fine.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's not til tomorrow, so you are fine.



Doh. Thought today was the 22nd. Too much travelling. I might actually stop and think about my picks then! Thanks @Marmion


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2017)

DDV - Ewan, Gaviria, Degenkolb (Flair - Lutsenko)


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Mar 2017)

DDV - Ewan, Degenkolb and Demare
Flair - Van Asbroek 
Sorry about missing MSR @Nomadski kidnapped me Friday afternoon and kept me stupified with beer all weekend.


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2017)

DDV
Bennett, Gaviria, Groenewegen
Flair Van Asbroek


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2017)

Reminder for @Crackle @Archie @gk09 @ItsSteveLovell @brommers @simo105 to pick your riders for Dwars door Vlaanderen and remember your flair pick

And reminder to @HF2300 that you might be choosing alternative riders...


----------



## brommers (21 Mar 2017)

Drucker
Gilbert
Colbrelli
Van Asbroek


----------



## simo105 (21 Mar 2017)

Gallopin, Sam bennett, demare
Flair van asbroek


----------



## SWSteve (21 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Reminder for @Crackle @Archie @gk09 @ItsSteveLovell @brommers @simo105 to pick your riders for Dwars door Vlaanderen and remember your flair pick
> 
> And reminder to @HF2300 that you might be choosing alternative riders...




Hold on, is this tomorrow or something?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Mar 2017)

DDV Benoot (tesj) coquard Ewan

Flair Keisse


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hold on, is this tomorrow or something?


It is tomorrow.

And the next race after that, E3 Harelbeke, is on Friday.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Mar 2017)

FFS, why do they race on school days?


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> FFS, why do they race on school days?



They're Belgian. Bike racing is probably a school PE lesson. 

They're trying to get it moved now it's a WT race though.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> And reminder to @HF2300 that you might be choosing alternative riders...



Cheers @Marmion.

DDV: Lepisto, Hosking, D'Hoore   oh no, we're not doing that one...

Vanmarcke, Demare, Gaviria. Flair: Lutsenko


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2017)

Dwarf Van VLaandaaareeennnn

Vanmarcke, Degenkolb, Benoot.
Flair: Offredo


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Dwarf Van VLaandaaareeennnn




View: https://youtu.be/eShXvAyfFjM


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2017)

And one of the flair picks gets on the podium!! Go flair picks!!

DdV scoring
25 - Irish, brommers
20 - HF2300, roadrash, smutch
5 - richiepoo
0 - me, simo, steve, crax, mosquito
DNS - gk09, Archie

edit - I now have access to my wife's glasses so reading ability improved...
*Next race is on Friday, flair picks also included*


----------



## brommers (22 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> And one of the flair picks gets on the podium!! Go flair picks!!
> 
> DdV scoring
> 25 - Irish
> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> I had *******


Scores amended - I left my reading glasses at work so it was a struggle reading my writing! If anyone else has picked someone who scored let me know.

Can you amend your post to remove the spoiler @brommers?


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Scores amended - I left my reading glasses at work so it was a struggle reading my writing! If anyone else has picked someone who scored let me know.
> 
> Can you amend your post to remove the spoiler @brommers?


You forgot to put me down as zero points. Cheers


----------



## SWSteve (22 Mar 2017)

Updated Scores are as follows:
HF2300 550
Smutch, Steve 545
Simo 525 
Irish 495
gk09 mosquito 480
Marmion 465
Rich 440
Brommer 180
Roadrash 140
Crax 125
Archie 105


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

I'll have the flair pics up about 9pm tonight (I'll try to get them up earlier if possible!)


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll have the flair pics up about 9pm tonight (I'll try to get them up earlier if possible!)


Flair picks are pointless. It just limits the choice of anyone who would have picked those riders anyway....IMHO

E3 Borisbekker
GVA, Sagan, Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Flair picks are pointless. It just limits the choice of anyone who would have picked those riders anyway....IMHO


In your wrong opinion then...



Marmion said:


> *you can have the flair pick as one of your 3 riders if you want*


----------



## brommers (23 Mar 2017)

E3
Rowe
Stybar
EBH


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> In your wrong opinion then...


Yeah, I realised that, but hardly very flair-ish if almost everyone else has your pick as well.
Can't see what it adds to the glorious game of punditry.
Still, hey ho, I'll go with the flow if everyone else likes the idea


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Yeah, I realised that, but hardly very flair-ish if almost everyone else has your pick as well.
> Can't see what it adds to the glorious game of punditry.
> Still, hey ho, I'll go with the flow if everyone else likes the idea


It's just a trial.

It might even make you look like you know what you are on about...

Given that the top scorer on the first trial event was one of the Flair picks, I reckon flair wins!


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's just a trial.
> 
> It might even make you look like you know what you are on about...
> 
> Given that the top scorer on the first trial event was one of the Flair picks, I reckon flair wins!


Exactly so. Heavily weighted in favour of those that just happen to pick the right one. It seems to disadvantage those with a 'deep knowledge of the peloton' (copyright - Flying Monkey).
Still, as I said, hey ho.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> It seems to disadvantage those with a 'deep knowledge of the peloton' (copyright - Flying Monkey).


You'll be alright then 

Just think of it as me giving you the benefit of my deep knowledge of potential flair


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

Your flair pick options for tomorrow are:
De Buyst (Lotto Soudal)
De Vreese (Astana)
Teunissen (Sunweb)
Ligthart (Roompypoompy)
Wynants (Lotto Jumbo)


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Your flair pick options for tomorrow are:
> De Buyst (Lotto Soudal)
> De Vreese (Astana)
> Teunissen (Sunweb)
> ...


In the spirit of cooperation I'll go for Pim, as he has the best forename, though Jasper runs him close.


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2017)

E3 harold Becker

Rowe
Degenkolb
Vanmarcke

Blurt pick Teunissen


----------



## roadrash (23 Mar 2017)

E3....
Sagan , G.V.A. and Vanmarcke

Flair.....Wynants


----------



## HF2300 (23 Mar 2017)

E3 Desmond Dekker

Sagan, GVA, and a random QuickStep pick - let's say Gilbert

Flair - Wynants


----------



## simo105 (23 Mar 2017)

E3
Sagan, gilbert, standard
Fair de buyst


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Mar 2017)

E3
Sagan, Gilbert, Rowe.

Flair - Ligthart


----------



## brommers (23 Mar 2017)

Flair - Lighart


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

E3
Stybar
Terpstra
Boonen

Flair - de Buyst


----------



## gk09 (23 Mar 2017)

Damn week day races....

E3 Sagan, GVA, Terpstra

Flair- De Vreese


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2017)

E3 - Sagan, Terpstra, Rowe Flair - De Buyst


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2017)

Ooh, William Hill on the phone just now - they're shortening the odds on Terpstra.

(@Marmion and @gk09 got in before me by hitting 'post reply' while I was still mulling over my flair pick)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

Paging @ItsSteveLovell and @Archie - just in case you want to make picks for E3


----------



## Archie (23 Mar 2017)

E3: Van Avermaet, Sagan, Stybar. 

Flair: Teunissen.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2017)

E3 Boris Becker

Greg the golden leg
Niki Terps
Sagan

Rick Flair: De Buyst


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

E3 results

60 - richiepoo, HF2300
55 - Irish
35 - roadrage, gk09, Archie, Steve
25 - simo, mosquito
0 - brommers, crax, me, smutch

Any errors are due to me being a doofus as I have my reading specs on, so let me know if I missed anyone


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

Next up is Gent - Wevelgem Men and Women races, on Sunday; not a week day nor a Saturday, SUNDAY


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2017)

Total table to follow Gent Weavilgerm on Sunday, including the leader of the WUCI world tour


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2017)

Gents Wave-again
GVA, Stuyven, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (25 Mar 2017)

G.W men....Sagan, G.V.A and Demare
G.W women....Lucinda Brand, Anna Van Der Braggen and Lisa Brennauer


----------



## gk09 (25 Mar 2017)

GW men-

Sagan, Gaviria, Degenkolb

Women-

Cecchini, Rivera, Hosking


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Gent - Wevelgem
> 
> Peter Sagan......................Dylan Groenewegen........................Greg Van Avermaet


Remember to include picks for the women's event.

I'll not remind @rich p as he is obviously putting forward a nomination for British Cycling committee


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Remember to include picks for the women's event.
> 
> I'll not remind @rich p as he is obviously putting forward a nomination for British Cycling committee


Are you seriously telling me that they let ladies race bicycles?


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Remember to include picks for the women's event.
> 
> I'll not remind @rich p as he is obviously putting forward a nomination for British Cycling committee


Go on then, in the spirit of inclusion, I'll pinstick the 3 names that vaguely ring a bell
Dideriksen, Bronzini, Blaak


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

G-W Men - Demare, Kristoff, Terpstra
G-W Women - d'Hoore, de Jong, Dideriksen


----------



## simo105 (25 Mar 2017)

Gw women
Dedrieksen brand ensing


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Are you seriously telling me that they let ladies race bicycles?



Ladies?

Hussies is what I call 'em.

I'm going to drink a few beers before making my picks...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

simo105 said:


> Gw women
> Dedrieksen brand ensing


OK, a reminder to pick for the men's event.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

Reminder to a long list:
@Crackle 
@brommers
@Archie
@ItsSteveLovell
@themosquitoking
@HF2300

And hopefully @smutchin will have had enough beer soon...

And @simo105 remembers the blokes race

You lot are fecking hard work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Reminder to a long list:
> @Crackle
> @brommers
> @Archie
> ...




Thanks Will get some picks in tomorrow when I get woken up by swmbo getting up for work


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2017)

G-W
Women - Vos, Van Vleuten, Van Der Breggen.
Men - Sagan, Stannard, EBH.
I'm smashed, it's late/early and i've had the wifes help so if i get no points that's why.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Mar 2017)

Gents Weeble-phlegm:

Women: Lepistö, Kopecky, Rivera

Men: Sagan, GVA, Gaviria

Alea iacta est.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2017)

GWiFF
m: Corbrelli, Sagan, Gilbert
F: Blaak, kopecky, d'hoore


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> And hopefully @smutchin will have had enough beer soon...



Sorry, might have overdone it slightly...

GW men - Gaviria, Demare, Kristoff

GW women - Dhoore, Cecchini, Van Dijk


----------



## HF2300 (26 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> GW men - Gaviria, Demare, Kristoff



I wondered if it might go that way, but whatthehell.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> I wondered if it might go that way, but whatthehell.



It's a tough one to predict. My shortlist had 18 names on it... in the end, I decided to play it with a straight bat.


----------



## BalkanExpress (26 Mar 2017)

Now that everyone has made their picks. It is a beautiful morning here in Belgium 

plenty of this , no sign of  and not much , err do we have a windy emoji thing.

If the race is to get ripped apart today it will be legs and not the weather that does it.


----------



## brommers (26 Mar 2017)

Vermote
Stannard
Stuyven

Garfoot
Diderikson
Bronzini


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2017)

Sorry, I meant to stick some picks in last night but forgot.


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Sorry, I meant to stick some picks in last night but forgot.


Nul points, then, Crax...
...as opposed to....


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Nul points, then, Crax...
> ...as opposed to....


I know, poor punditry effort this year, as opposed to.....


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2017)

Hands up anyone who has heard of the women's race winner?


----------



## simo105 (26 Mar 2017)

Hmm my men's pick didn't go on bugger


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2017)

G-W scores (revised)

Women
55 - HF2300 
25 - Irish, me, smutch, Steve
20 - gk09
0 - richiepoo, roadrage, simo, brommers, mosquito

Men
55 - Irish, richiepoo, roadrage, HF2300
25 - gk09
20 - Steve, mosquito
10 - me
0 - smutch, brommers
DNS - simo

Totals
110 - HF2300
80 - Irish
55 - richiepoo, roadrage
45 - gk09, Steve
35 - me
25 - smutch
20 - mosquito
0 - brommers, simo

Well done to @HF2300 

Next up is




Ronde v. Vlaanderen Men and Women on Sunday 2nd April.

I'll be over watching it so the scores will have to wait til I get back on Tuesday or someone else can have a go if they want.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> G-W scores
> 
> Women
> 25 - Irish, me, smutch
> ...



<cough> errrmm...


----------



## HF2300 (26 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Hands up anyone who has heard of the women's race winner?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2017)

HF2300 said:


> <cough> errrmm...


Soz, missed you, @ItsSteveLovell and @themosquitoking picks...will rectify later cos I am away out to stuff my face


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Hands up anyone who has heard of the women's race winner?



Heard of her? I _nearly_ picked her, dammit. 

She also won DDV the other day.


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Heard of her? I _nearly_ picked her, dammit.
> 
> She also won DDV the other day.


I know that!


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2017)

I expect I'm missing the joke. Not for the first time.


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> I expect I'm missing the joke. Not for the first time.


Sorry, Smutch, you're not. I was obliquely fessing up to my ignorance of women's racing.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Soz, missed you, @ItsSteveLovell and @themosquitoking picks...will rectify later cos I am away out to stuff my face


That's alright, thanks for doing this much!


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2017)

Ronde van NedFlanders

Boring but I can't see past
Sagan, GVA, Pip Gilbert


----------



## HF2300 (29 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> I can't see past Sagan, GVA, Pip Gilbert



Which is odd, as none of them are that fat. Were they standing shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2017)

Women's provisional startlist
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Ronde_van_Vlaanderen_Tour_des_Flandres_WE_2017_Startlist

And the men's version
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=171007&c=3

Women - to be selected before the off
Men - GVA, Gilbert, Terpstra

And a reminder, I'll not be about for the scores until Tuesday so if anyone else wants to do the counting feel free to say "I am Spartacus"


----------



## HF2300 (31 Mar 2017)

@Marmion I'll try to have a go if I have time, but with a new job starting Monday I am likely to have other things on my mind!


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2017)

Flanders women
Deignan, Johanssen, Ferrand-Prevot

And to reiterate my earlier mens picks
GVA, Sagan, Gilbert


----------



## brommers (31 Mar 2017)

*Flanders*
Men
Drucker
Stannard
Benoot

Women
Lepisto
Brennauer
Deignan


----------



## brommers (31 Mar 2017)

@Marmion 
I am willing to do the Shelderprijs on Wednesday 5th April. One for the sprinters - a break from the classics.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2017)

brommers said:


> *Flanders*
> Men
> Drucker
> Stannard
> ...


Pink!!!! Really!!!!


----------



## brommers (31 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Pink!!!! Really!!!!


Well, if it's alright for Toys 'R Us ..............


----------



## roadrash (31 Mar 2017)

Ned Flanders...Mens......Sagan, G.V.A and Demare
womens....Van Der Breggen, Brenauer and Deignan


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> Ned Flanders...Mens......Sagan, G.V.A and Demare
> womens....Vos, Brenauer and Deignan


Is Vos riding this RR?


----------



## roadrash (31 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Is Vos riding this RR?



apparently not....... now edited, thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2017)

I'll edit my women's selections before the off


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2017)

The scores are in so far in the PPP ongoing tally (following me just noticing Marms had updated his earlier post, and a v. busy week with work...)

Overall:
@HF2300 720
@User 630
@ItsSteveLovell 625
@smutchin 570
@gk09 560
@rich p 555
@simo105 550
@themosquitoking 525
@Marmion 500
@roadrash 230
@brommers 180
@Archie 140
@Crackle 125

And in the Women's jersey:
HF2300 - 115
Marm 95
Irish 85
Steve 80
Crax 65
Simo & Mosquito 55
Smucth & gk 50
Archie 45
Brommers 20

The next 'PPP Overall' race (as on front page) is the Ronde 

Peace out punditeers


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Mar 2017)

Ronde
Men - Sagan, GVA, Boonen
Women - Borghini, Cecchini, Blaak.


----------



## Archie (31 Mar 2017)

RVV: 

Men: Van Avermaet, Sagan, Gilbert.

Women: Deignan, Van Vleuten, Niewiadoma.


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2017)

rvv
Men - GVA, Sagan P, Gilbert
Femme - Blaack, Borghini, D'Hoore


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2017)

Ronde van Vlaanderen
Mannen - Greipel, Sagan, GvA
Vrouw - van Vlueten, Deignan, Alice Barnes


----------



## gk09 (31 Mar 2017)

Rvv 

Men- Sagan, GVA, Gilbert

Women- Cecchini, Blaak, Deignan


----------



## brommers (1 Apr 2017)

Don't forget I'll be doing the Scheldelprijs on Wednesday

@Marmion 
@ItsSteveLovell
@HF2300 
@User 
@smutchin 
@gk09 
@rich p 
@simo105 
@themosquitoking 
@roadrash 
@brommers 
@Archie 
@Crackle

And anyone I've missed


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Don't forget I'll be doing the Scheldelprijs on Wednesday


Fair play to you Brommers, but my money's on Kittel...


----------



## HF2300 (1 Apr 2017)

Ronde van Vlaanderen

Men: GVA, Sagan, Gilbert

Women: Longo-Borghini, van Dijk, Niewiadoma (though wide open with nods to Lepistö, D'Hoore, van Vleuten, Blaak and perhaps others)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Having just watched the women's team presentation, the following riders looked to be worthy of my pundit pick:

D'hoore, Deignan, Niewiadoma


----------



## simo105 (1 Apr 2017)

Rvv men's
Stannard Sagan gva
Women
Niewiadoma lepisto, Alice barnes


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

Flanders
Men - Sagan, GVA, Kristoff 
Women - Dhoore, Longo Borghini, Niewiadoma

(Flair? What's that then?)


----------



## HF2300 (2 Apr 2017)

Ronde van Vlaanderen scores:

Women:

Mosquitoking, Irish, crax, gk09: 20
Archie, Stevie: 10
Richiepoo, brommers, roadrash, HF2300, marmion, smutch, simo: 0

Men:

Marmion: 80 (well done that man)
Rich, Archie, HF2300, crax, GK: 60
Smutch: 30
Roadrash, mosquitoking, Irish, Steve, simo: 25
Brommers: 0

Totals:

@Marmion: 80 
Crax: 80
gk09: 80
Archie: 70
HF2300: 60
Richie P: 60
Mosquitoking: 45
Irish: 45
Steve: 35
Smutchin: 30
Roadrash: 25
Simo: 25
Brommers: 0

Any errors let me know and I'll fall on my (virtual) pencil.


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Any errors let me know and I'll fall on my (virtual) pencil.



I'm too ashamed of my performance to even check it for errors. Apparently, I know even less about women's racing than @rich p


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'm too ashamed of my performance to even check it for errors. Apparently, I know even less about women's racing than @rich p


We both scored a big fat zero which is a comfort to me!


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2017)

Will update tomorrow, giving us: new overall, new women's and new monuments leaders


----------



## HF2300 (4 Apr 2017)

Scheldeprijs stick a pin:

Greipel, Demare, Sagan


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2017)

Scheldeprijs

Kittel, Greipel, Demare


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2017)

Scheldeprijs......Sagan , Kittel and Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2017)

Shnozzerplus:
Griepel, Kittel, Theuns


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Apr 2017)

Scheldelprijs - Sagan, Kittel, Viviani.


----------



## simo105 (4 Apr 2017)

Scheldeprijs
Demare greipel theuns


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Shnozzerplus:
> Griepel, Kittel, Theuns


Are you planning another takedown on Sagan?


----------



## brommers (4 Apr 2017)

Shell the peas
Viviani
Bouhanni
Planckaert B


----------



## brommers (4 Apr 2017)

Cav was down for this - any news why he's not racing?


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2017)

Scheldeprijs: Kittel, Groenewegen, Theuns


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2017)

Shoulderprize
Groenewegen, Kittel, Bonifazzio


----------



## Archie (5 Apr 2017)

Sheluvaprice: Kittel, Greipel, Bouhanni.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Cav was down for this - any news why he's not racing?


http://africasteam.com/2017/04/05/mark-cavendish-out-of-scheldeprijs-roubaix/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> http://africasteam.com/2017/04/05/mark-cavendish-out-of-scheldeprijs-roubaix/


It sounds almost as bad as your knees


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> It sounds almost as bad as your knees


Ssshhhh. My knee hasn't even tweaked in the last few months, don't friggin jinx it.


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> http://africasteam.com/2017/04/05/mark-cavendish-out-of-scheldeprijs-roubaix/


Thanks for the info


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2017)

Results
60 @themosquitoking 
55 @Archie 
45 @brommers 
35 @smutchin @Crackle @roadrash @Marmion @rich p 
0 @simo105 @HF2300


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

Next up from me is




Paris - Roubaix on Sunday 9th April.

Startlist:
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=8&y=2017&k=start

My picks: Boonen, Terpsrta, Stybar


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2017)

Paris/ Rooobay (with a sean Kelly accent)

Boonen, Sagan and G.V.A

whats the chance of Boonen winning his last race ?????


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Paris/ Rooobay (with a sean Kelly accent)
> 
> Boonen, Sagan and G.V.A
> 
> whats the chance of Boonen winning his last race ?????


Funnily enough I have just started a spoilers thread....


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Paris/ Rooobay (with a sean Kelly accent)
> 
> whats the chance of Boonen winning his last race ?????


When's that then?


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> My picks: Boonen, Terpsrta, Stybar


Riders from other teams are available


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Riders from other teams are available


Aye, but they'll not win


----------



## brommers (5 Apr 2017)

P-R
Oss, Van Baarle, Moscon

Flair or what?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Flair or what?


Riders who have a chance of winning are available


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2017)

P-R
Stannard, Sagan, GVA


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> P-R
> Stannard, Sagan, GVA



No 'flair' picks, no Quickstep riders... Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> No 'flair' picks, no Quickstep riders... Didn't you get the memo?


It's about time QS didn't win a race!
p.s. (pssst, I've never been very keen on Tornado Tom but don't tell the others)


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> No 'flair' picks, no Quickstep riders... Didn't you get the memo?


The way Sky have performed in Belgium this year, Kwiat apart, I'd rate Stannard as a flair pick


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2017)

P-R

Vansummeren, GVA, Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2017)

Update on overall, women's jersey leader below. Will update on the leader in the monuments competiton post Roubaix

Overall
HF2300 780
Irish 675
Steve 660
gk09 640
Rich 615
Smutch 600
Marmion 580
Simo 575
Mosquito 570
Roadrash 255
Archie 210
Crackle 205 
Brommer 180

Women's leader
HF 115
Irish 105
Marmion 95
Steve 90
Crax 85
Mosquito 75
GK 70
Archie, Simo 55
Smutch 50
Brommer 20
Rich, Roadrash 0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Rich 0


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2017)

yeah @rich p , a big fat 0, ......... oh.. hang on........


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2017)

Paris Roubaix
Sagan (despite @Marmions hatred of him), GVA and Boonen, even though he let me down last week i do think he'll try extra hard here.


----------



## gk09 (7 Apr 2017)

Paris Roubaix

Sagan
Boonen
GVA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> My picks: Boonen, Terpsrta, Stybar



I am going to change Stybar for GVA, so my picks are:

Boonen, Terpstra, GVA


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am going to change Stybar for GVA, so my picks are:
> 
> Boonen, Terpstra, GVA


Is this why?


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2017)

PR - GVA, Naesen, Van Baarle

Bonus prediction: Boonen will crash out


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2017)

Sagan,Rowe,Boonen.Feeling lucky as had a fourth in grand national !


----------



## simo105 (8 Apr 2017)

P-r
Gva terpstra offedo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Is this why?
> 
> View attachment 346270


yes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am going to change Stybar for GVA, so my picks are:
> 
> Boonen, Terpstra, GVA


Actually, bollox to that as well. My picks are:

Chavanel, Terpstra, GVA

Final. No more changes.


----------



## HF2300 (9 Apr 2017)

P-R:

Boonen, GVA, Sagan (with a nod to Naesen)


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

RubAxe

Sagan GvA Rowe


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> RubAxe
> 
> Sagan GvA Rowe



I'm sure Jan Stannar will do better now...


----------



## Archie (9 Apr 2017)

Aaargh, I want to pick Boonen, but I can't. 

PR: Kristoff, Van Avermaet, Sagan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

All the regulars picks are in, plus welcome aboard to new punditeer @Adam4868 

Punditeers selections:
GVA - 12
Sagan - 9
Boonen - 5
Van Baarle - 2
Naesen - 2
Rowe - 2
Terpstra - 2
Oss - 1
Moscon - 1
Stannard - 1
Vansumeren - 1
Degenkolb - 1 Go on, guess who? 
Offredo - 1
Chavanel - 1
Kristoff - 1


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Degenkolb - 1 Go on, guess who?


Pah......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Spoiler: Spoiler



12 of us scored 35


Flair pick brommers scored 5
New Adam scored zero, I have a feeling he'll fit in very well in punditry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Next up from me is




Amstel Gold Race Men and Women events on Sunday 16th April


----------



## brommers (9 Apr 2017)

All 3 of my 'flair picks' within 12 seconds of the winner


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence and warm welcome xx


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence and warm welcome xx


It's always a pleasure to welcome new avatars just try and stick to being respectably rubbish, like the rest of us please.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> It's always a pleasure to welcome new avatars just try and stick to being respectably rubbish, like the rest of us please.


I aspire to respectably rubbish.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2017)

That's my specialty


----------



## brommers (14 Apr 2017)

Amstel Gold
Men: Kwiat, Gerrans, Benoot - outsider tip: Soler
Women: Moolman, Blaak, Neben


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2017)

Amstel Men - GVA, Gilbert, Wellens
Amstel Women - van der Breggen, Niewiadoma, Deignan


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2017)

Amstel men .... G.V.A.,Phil Gill and Mathews

Amstel women.... Van Der Bregen, Deignan and Ellen Van Dijk


----------



## HF2300 (15 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Amstel Gold
> Men: Kwiat, Gerrans, Benoot - outsider tip: Soler
> Women: d'Hoore, Blaak, Neben



Didn't think you meant Flèche Wallonne...


----------



## brommers (15 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Didn't think you meant Flèche Wallonne...


I got ahead of myself as usual


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2017)

Kwiatowski,GVA and Valverde

Rivera,Breggan and Diegnan


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2017)

Amstel Gold:
Men - Matthews, Colbrelli, Gilbert
Women - Longo Borghini, Van Dijk, Mackaij


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Amstel Gold
> Women:





Spoiler: World Track Spoiler



I've just seen d'Hoore won gold at World Track Madison in Hong Kong so I dinnae think she's be doing Amstel Gold.



Here's women's startlist:
http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=Mjc4OTM=&taal_id=23


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

Amstrad Gold
Men - Valverde, Kwiat, Oli Naesen
Women - Deignan, Brennauer, Rivera


----------



## brommers (15 Apr 2017)

Moolman for d'Hoore


----------



## brommers (15 Apr 2017)

@Marmion


Spoiler



You've got to admire my form knowledge


----------



## gk09 (15 Apr 2017)

Men- Matthews, Gilbert, Colbrelli

Women- Rivera, Borghini, Cecchini


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Reminders:
@Crackle @ItsSteveLovell @themosquitoking @simo105 @HF2300 @Archie


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2017)

Didn't really ask if it was ok to put my two penneth worth in ?


----------



## simo105 (15 Apr 2017)

Amstel
Men kwiakoski gva colbrelli
Women Rivera cecchini deignan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Didn't really ask if it was ok to put my two penneth worth in ?


It's open to all Adam, the more the merrier - great to have you aboard 

Always open to suggestions for improvements, so if you have any ideas just let me know.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Apr 2017)

Men Greg vA, Michaeł K, Mathews 
Ladies: LongoBorghini, Deignan, Brenarurr


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2017)

Amstel Gold
Men - GVA, Gilbert, Valverde
Women - VDB, Blaak, Longo Borghini.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Didn't really ask if it was ok to put my two penneth worth in ?


Study all the entrants current form, check past results and the type of riders likely to win, check to see whose training has gone well and that they didn't crash whilst out today. Do all of that, like me, then just pick three riders whose names you definitely remembering hearing at some point. Also like me.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2017)

Thanks,well after my last predictions the only way is up !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Michaeł K, Mathews


I almost asked "who is your 3rd rider?" then realised your pick was not "Michael K Matthews" 

There are 5 riders named Michael in tomorrow's race, Kwiatkowski is not one of them...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,well after my last predictions the only way is up !


I predict that you'll score about 80-100 points tomorrow


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,well after my last predictions the only way is up !


I won the giro on my first go at this. After that the only way was down and i grasped the opportunity with both hands. With hindsight i'd have rather tried your approach.
Edit - I was massively lucky being the only person to pick the fourth favoutrite to win in a year the three favourties crashed out.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2017)

I'm just being self depreciating.Ill pick em all......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm just being self depreciating.Ill pick em all......


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 347637


Is that a new rule? I fail to see how we'll decide a winner.


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2017)

Amstel

Colbrelli, Kwiatkoski, Gilbert

Van Vleuten, Deignan, Borghini


----------



## HF2300 (16 Apr 2017)

Amstel:

Men - GVA, Gilbert, Valverde

Women - Niewiadoma, Rivera, Longo-Borghini


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Amstel women's scores*

80 - me, with 1st, 2nd, 3rd* - go me! 
60 - roadrage, Adam
50 - crax
40 - mosquito
30 - Steve
25 - richiepoo, simo, HF2300
5 - gk09, smutch
0 - brommers, Irish

* I see the 3rd place has now been awarded as a deadheat, scores amended accordingly for crax


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2017)

Not that it affects me but shouldn't you have 77.5 points
i.e. 35 + 25 + (20 + 15)/2


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Not that it affects me but shouldn't you have 77.5 points
> i.e. 35 + 25 + (20 + 15)/2


You wanting minus points?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Amstel women's scores*
> 
> 80 - me, with 1st, 2nd, 3rd* - go me!



Dammit - nearly picked the winner and then thought several times I should change my picks to include her!! Well done @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Amstel men's scores

60 - Crax 
35 - Irish, me, roadrage, smutch, gk09, mosquito, HF2300
25 - brommers, Adam, richiepoo, simo, Steve

Overall
115 - me
110 - crax
95 - roadrage
85 - Adam
75 - mosquito
60 - HF2300
55 - Steve
50 - richiepoo, simo
40 - smutch, gk09
35 - Irish
25 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Next up is




La Flèche Wallonne Men and Women events on *Wednesday* 19.04.17


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> 60 - Crax
> 35 - Irish, me, roadrage, smutch, gk09, mosquito, HF2300
> 25 - brommers, Adam, richiepoo, simo, Steve


Did I just win one? Good grief, stopped clock and all that. Actually I thought a few of us had the same 1st and 2nd but don't go checking back, I need it for posterity.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Did I just win one? Good grief, stopped clock and all that. Actually I thought a few of us had the same 1st and 2nd but don't go checking back, I need it for posterity.


You were the only one withe the one/two pick


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I predict that you'll score about 80-100 points tomorrow





Marmion said:


> 85 - Adam



I should award myself an extra point


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> You were the only one withe the one/two pick





Spoiler: Spoiler



Oh yeah. I wonder if I meant to put GVA instead of Kwiatkowski; You'll never know. Mind you, neither will I.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I should award myself an extra point


You get extra points for being smug ?


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> You get extra points for being smug ?


He's in charge of scoring and no one really checks up on his scores only their own so there is a certain amount of "wiggle" room.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> You get extra points for being smug ?





themosquitoking said:


> He's in charge of scoring and no one really checks up on his scores only their own so there is a certain amount of "wiggle" room.



Updated scores:


Marmion said:


> Overall
> 25 - brommers
> 0 - Adam, mosquito


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Updated scores:


Cheat as much as you like was kind of what i meant. I've been using EPO and motors all season.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I almost asked "who is your 3rd rider?" then realised your pick was not "Michael K Matthews"
> 
> There are 5 riders named Michael in tomorrow's race, Kwiatkowski is not one of them...



I meant the polish, former world champ


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Updated scores:


Him predicting my score and putting himself first.You would almost think something's going on......


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> He's in charge of scoring and no one really checks up on his scores only their own so there is a certain amount of "wiggle" room.


I did


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Him predicting my score and putting himself first.You would almost think something's going on......


Please, stop, he's already scored us both zero. Think of the children.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2017)

Not more women in the FW...
I'll pick the same 3 as Marmy...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Not more women in the FW...
> I'll pick the same 3 as Marmy...


Just stick down the same 3 riders I had yesterday. It's what I'll be doing (maybe)...


----------



## HF2300 (17 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Not more women in the FW...
> I'll pick the same 3 as Marmy...



I'll remind you that you came up to my standard yesterday.

Or I came down to yours...


----------



## brommers (17 Apr 2017)

User said:


> men
> Adam Yates


According to PCS Yates is not racing


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2017)

Fleche Wallone
Mens
kwiatowski,Valverde and Bardet

Women.
Van de Breggan, Niewiadoma and Deignan


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2017)

fleche wallone
men... Dan Martin, Kwiatowski and Valverde

women..Longo Borghini, Van Der Breggen and Niewiadoma


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2017)

FW hommes
ValvPiti, Kwiat, Wellens

femmes
van de Breggen, van Vleuten, Zabelinskaya


----------



## Milzy (18 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> fleche wallone
> men... Dan Martin, Kwiatowski and Valverde
> 
> women..Longo Borghini, Van Der Breggen and Niewiadoma


When can we see highlights??


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2017)

Think it's on eurosport live and then highlights later on.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Apr 2017)

FW
Men - Valverde, Kwiatkowski, Uran.
Women - VDB, Bronzini, van Dijk.


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2017)

Flèche Wallonne
Men - Hard to see beyond *Valverde* for the win. But hopefully *Dan Martin* and *Bardet* will give him a run for his money.
Women - going for a repeat of the Amstel Gold podium: *Van Der Breggen*, *Niewiadoma* and *Deignan *#flair


----------



## Crackle (18 Apr 2017)

Damn races in the middle of the week

Blokes - Dan Martin, Kwiatkowski, Albasini
Women- Niewiadoma, Deignan, Guarnier


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2017)

Mannies - Valverde, Dan Martin, Albasini
Wifies - vdBreggen, Niewiadoma, Deignan


----------



## gk09 (18 Apr 2017)

M- Valverde, Henao S, Albasini
F- Van Dijk, Borghini, VDB


----------



## HF2300 (18 Apr 2017)

FW Men: Valverde, Kwiatkowski, Martin

FW Women: van der Breggen, Niewiadoma, van Vleuten


----------



## brommers (18 Apr 2017)

M - Valverde, D. Martin, Kwiatkowski
W - Barnes, Van V, Niew ......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2017)

Reminder
@ItsSteveLovell @simo105 @Archie


----------



## SWSteve (19 Apr 2017)

M Dan Martin, Valverde, S Henao
W -vdBreggen Deignan Guarnier


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2017)

If there is any interest I am willing to do the Tour de Yorkshire. I know it is only a 3 day mens and 1 day womens race and doesn't fit you're 3 week, 1 week or 1 day categories, but it could still be a bit of fun and for those watching further interest. GC, KOM, POINTS - Men. GC - Women.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

Fleche Wallone

Men:
70 - Steve
65 - me
60 - smutch, brommers, HF2300
55 - roadrage
50 - gk09
35 - Adam, richiepoo, mosquito
30 - Irish, crax

Women:
80 - me, Adam, smutch
65 - HF2300
60 - Steve
55 - roadrage
45 - richiepoo, crax
35 - mosquito, gk09
30 - Irish, brommers

Overall:
145 - me
140 - smutch
130 - Steve
125 - HF2300
115 - Adam
110 - roadrage
90 - brommers
85 - gk09
80 - richiepoo
75 - crax
70 - mosquito
60 - Irish


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

Next up is




Liège-Bastogne-Liège Men and Women on Sunday 23.04.17


----------



## roadrash (19 Apr 2017)

if you get enough interest , I have my trusty lucky pin and blindfold at the ready


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> I am willing to do the Tour de Yorkshire.



Hate to be the one to break it to you but they'll drop you on the first climb, if not sooner. Stick to the sportive, eh?


----------



## HF2300 (19 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Next up is
> View attachment 348276
> Liège-Bastogne-Liège Men and Women on Sunday 23.04.17



No chance for a rest with @Marmion in charge!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

HF2300 said:


> No chance for a rest with @Marmion in charge!


You get a wee break after this weekend until 5th May which, incidentally, is the last day in my current job so I may come up with a celebratory Giro d'Italia punditry bonus; although I am just as likely not to due to being p*ssed.


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2017)

Has the punditry improved this year or what? I suspect you lot have found a tips website I know nothing about. I hope normal service is resumed at the Giro.


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2017)

Hi @Marmion please see my earlier post re: TdY


----------



## brommers (19 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Has the punditry improved this year or what? I suspect you lot have found a tips website I know nothing about. I hope normal service is resumed at the Giro.


I think it's because there are about a dozen or so riders across the men and women that are in top form and most punditeers are playing it safe.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Hi @Marmion please see my earlier post re: TdY


Cheers, had missed that. I was wondering what roadrage was blabbering about "enough interest" after my L-B-L post


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Has the punditry improved this year or what? I suspect you lot have found a tips website I know nothing about. I hope normal service is resumed at the Giro.


I think you'll find the inclusion of more women's events has helped, eh @rich p?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Apr 2017)

Wish I could vote with my head and not my heart.Must repeat "I will like Valverde !"


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think you'll find the inclusion of more women's events has helped, eh @rich p?


No comment; unless this counts!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2017)

Startlist for men for LBL:
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=11&y=2017&k=start

Startlist for women:
http://women.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?detp=view&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=Mjc4OTU=


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2017)

LBL
Men - Dan Martin, Ion Izagirre, Valverde
Women - Van Der Breggen, Deignan, Niewiadoma


----------



## brommers (21 Apr 2017)

LBL
Men: I. Izaguirre, S. Yates, J. Pantano
Women: M. Guarnier, L. Lepisto, M. Vos


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Apr 2017)

LGL
Mens Henao Valverde Dan Martin.

Womens Van Der Breggen,Diegnan and Niewiadoma.
Thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2017)

LBL mannies - GVA, Izagirre, Vakoc
LBL wifies - vd Breggen, Deignan, van Vleuten


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2017)

LBL boys - ValvPiti, GVA, Martin D

Goils - v d Breggen, Deignan, Lepisto


----------



## roadrash (21 Apr 2017)

L.B.l

Lads....Valverde, Dan Martin and G.V.A

Lassies....Van Der Breggen,Diegnan and Niewiadoma


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2017)

LBL 
M Kwiatkowski, Martin, Henson
W vdBreggen, Deignan, Guarnier


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2017)

Lbl
Men - Gva, Dan Martin, Kwiatkowski
Ladies - Deignan, VdB, van Dijk.


----------



## gk09 (22 Apr 2017)

LBL-

Men- Valverde, Martin, Kwiatkowski

Women- VdB, Deignan, Borghini


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2017)

LBL

Dan martin, Kwiatkowski, Izagirre
Deignan, Van Der Breggen, Van Vleuten


----------



## Archie (22 Apr 2017)

Soz, not been on the Ardennes races. 

LBL: Valverde, Dan Martin, Kwiatkowski.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2017)

Archie said:


> Soz, not been on the Ardennes races.
> 
> LBL: Valverde, Dan Martin, Kwiatkowski.


Womens?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Apr 2017)

La Doyenne:

Men: Valverde, Martin, Kwiatkowski

Women: van der Breggen, Deignan, Niewiadoma

(though I have a nagging feeling van Vleuten should be in there)


----------



## simo105 (23 Apr 2017)

Lbl
Men Yates valverde dmartin
Women diegnan, niewiadoma, borghini


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2017)

LBL Women:
80 - smutch, Adam, roadrage, HF2300
70- mosquito
65 - me, crax
60 - richiepoo, Steve, gk09, Simo
45 - Irish
0 - bromers
DNS - Archie


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2017)

simo105 said:


> Yates


They're both riding


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Has the punditry improved this year or what? I suspect you lot have found a tips website I know nothing about. I hope normal service is resumed at the Giro.



In the case of the women's Ardennes races, it's largely a case of looking at who was on the podium in the last one...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2017)

LBL Men
80 - gk09, Archie, HF2300
65 - smutch
60 - Adam, richiepoo, roadrage, simo
50 - crax
45 - Irish, Steve, mosquito
5 - brommers, me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2017)

LBL Overall
Victory to @HF2300, with a very impressive 1st, 2rd, 3rd double! Full points of 160. 

160 - HF2300
145 - smutch
140 - Adam, roadrage, gk09
120 - richiepoo, simo
115 - mosquito, crax
105 - Steve
90 - Irish
80 - Archie
70 - me
5 - brommers

A wee rest from/for me until the Giro, but a reminder that brommers is running the Tour of Yorkshire punditry next week.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> A wee rest from/for me until the Giro, but a reminder that brommers is running the Tour of Yorkshire punditry next week.



Thanks for all the hard work so far, @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> If there is any interest I am willing to do the Tour de Yorkshire. I know it is only a 3 day mens and 1 day womens race and doesn't fit you're 3 week, 1 week or 1 day categories, but it could still be a bit of fun and for those watching further interest. GC, KOM, POINTS - Men. GC - Women.


I'll go early, as follows:

Men:
GC - Kruijswijk, Geoghegan Hart, Pauwels
KOM - Fraile, Kruijswijk, Voeckler
Points - Thwaites, Rowe, Bookwalter

Women:
GC - Deignan, Mackaij, Gillow

Not sure if you are doing stages as well, if you are I'll stick some stage picks in later.


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2017)

Tour de Yorkshire
Men - GC, KOM & POINTS + STAGES
Women - GC


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Womens Start List

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Tour_de_Yorkshire_Women s_Race_2017_Startlist


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Mens Start List

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Tour_de_Yorkshire_2017_Startlist


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Not sure if you are doing stages as well, if you are I'll stick some stage picks in later.


Yes, sorry I forgot to add stages.


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Don't forget Yorkshire
@smutchin
@User
@themosquitoking
@HF2300
@Crackle
@roadrash
@rich p
@Archie
@simo105
@Adam4868


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2017)

Tour De Yorkshire
Mens stage 1
Van poppel,groeneweggen,Rowe
Kom--Bibby,Voekler,Fraile.
Points --Ewan,Bouhani,Groeneweggen,
GC--Nordhaug,Rowe,Standard.

Women's
Deignan,Rivera,Wild.

Thanks brommers last minute as usual


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

TDY
1. Ewan, Booooouhani, Opie

Laydeez 1. Deignan, Wild, Brennauer


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Apr 2017)

This starts tomorrow yeah?


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

TDY - I'm not quite sure of the pick format, so shout if it's wrong.

lads

GC - Nordhaug, Voeckler, Pauwels
KOM - Hayman, Rowe, TGHart
Points - Downing, TGH, Ewan
Stage 1 - Voeckler, Rowe, Nordhaug

Lasses - Bronzini, Wild, Rivera


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2017)

TDY
Mens....GC.... Voeckler, Pauwels and Nordhaug
KOM....Voeckler, Fraile and Kruijswijk
Points.... Ewan, Boohoohani andRowe

Women GC....Deignan, Wild and Rivera

Stage 1...Voeckler , Ewan and Boohoohani


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour De Yorkshire
> Mens stage 1
> Van poppel,groeneweggen,Rowe
> 
> ...



Don't forget men's GC, KOM & POINTS


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> TDY
> 1. Ewan, Booooouhani, Opie
> 
> Laydeez 1. Deignan, Wild, Brennauer



Don't forget men's GC, KOM & POINTS


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

Women: Deignan, Wild, d'Hoore


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Don't forget men's GC, KOM & POINTS


Cheers Brommers
No idea but...
...GC Lars Petter Nordhaug
...KOM Jonathan McEvoy
...Points Groenewegen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Cheers Brommers
> No idea but...
> ...GC Lars Petter Nordhaug
> ...KOM Jonathan McEvoy
> ...Points Groenewegen


Jeezo*

*He's not a rider by the way...


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2017)




----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

Whoops - whose stupid idea was it to have 3 effing picks?


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Cheers Brommers
> No idea but...
> ...GC Lars Petter Nordhaug,
> ...KOM Jonathan McEvoy
> ...Points Groenewegen



Edit!!!
.GC Lars Petter Nordhaug, Tommmmmmy V, Stannard
...KOM Jonathan McEvoy, Fraile, Weening
...Points Groenewegen, Bookwalter, D van Poppel


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Whoops - whose stupid idea was it to have 3 effing picks?


Senility's a bummer.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Stage 2 - Ewan, Bouhanni N, Rowe
> 
> Senility's a bummer.


You're telling me.


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

GC - Rowe, Cort Nielsen, Bookwalter
KOM - P.Williams, Kiserlovski, Fraile
Points - D. Van Poppel, Groenewegen, N. Bouhanni
Stage 1 - Ewan, N. Bouhanni, Groenewegen


----------



## HF2300 (27 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Don't forget Yorkshire



Thanks @brommers but I'll probably sit this one out - no idea who's riding and stacked out this weekend.


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2017)

TdY Men
GC - Stannard, Nordhaug, Kruijswijk
KOM - Thwaites, Rowsell, Voeckler
Points - Groenewegen, Ewan, Blythe
Stage 1 - Ewan, Blythe, Nacer Bouhanni
Stage 2 - Ewan, Rowsell, Groenewegen
Stage 3 - Stannard, Hayman, Nordhaug

TdY Women
Deignan, Rivera, Wild


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Apr 2017)

GC - Stannard, Bouhanni N, Ewan
KOM - Bibby, Rowe, Voeckler
Points - Ewan, Lammertink (i really enjoyed typing that for some reason), Blythe
Stage 1 - Ewan, N Bouhanni, K House
Stage 2 - Ewan, Voeckler, Bibby
Stage 3 - Stannard, Ewan, Bouhanni N

TdY Women
Deignan, Blaak, VdB


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2017)

Yorkshire S1 - Groenewegen, Blythe, Kragh Andersen


----------



## simo105 (27 Apr 2017)

Tdy men
GC Ewan, Kruijswijk, tom Stewart
Kom Bibby,tusveld, domagalski
Points, ewan, Bibby, groenewegen
Stage 1, Ewan, groenewegen, bouhanni

Ladies
D'hoore, deignan, rivera


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2017)

hmmm no longer finishing at the end of the bay in scarbourough, wonder if that will alter things..

http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk/news/tour-de-yorkshire-finish-moved-due-to-high-tides-1-8515622


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Results stage. 1.
Simo and Me - 75
Rich - 60
Mosquito, Smutch, RoadRash - 40
Marmy, Adam - 35
Crackle - 0


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2017)

Stage 2
Sbaragli, Blythe and Lawless


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Apr 2017)

2 - Ewan, Groenwegen, v. Pop.


----------



## simo105 (29 Apr 2017)

2. Ewan groenwegen stannard


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2017)

Stage 2
Van poppel, Bouhani, Ewan


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2017)

2. Ewan, Bouhanni, Groenwegen


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2017)

Stage 2.....Ewan , Boohoohani and Van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> 2 - Ewan, Groenwegen, v. Pop.


How on earth did I manage to post that last night!!?? Beer punditry.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2017)

Seems to be a lack of sheep!

Were they removed by the organisers?


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Seems to be a lack of sheep!
> 
> Were they removed by the organisers?


This the pro pundit thread. Not the farming thread


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2017)

TDY 2
Groenewegen Opie Ewan


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> This the pro pundit thread. Not the farming thread


For those of us of a certain age.... sheep have been known to affect outcomes.... ask Chris Boardman


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> For those of us of a certain age.... sheep have been known to affect outcomes.... ask Chris Boardman


True as that may be this is not the thread for discussion of it. No more from this point on please.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> True as that may be this is not the thread for discussion of it. No more from this point on please.


Is that a Baaaaaaaaan?


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Is that a Baaaaaaaaan?


If you're not intending to indulge your deep knowledge of the peloton in punditry, then it would be appreciated if you went back to your usual stamping grounds with your shining wit.
p.s. That's not a Spoonerism. No way.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Is that a Baaaaaaaaan?


That can be arranged.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

3. Rowe, Voeckler and Thwaites


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2017)

Off to watch it in Haworth so here's hoping
STAGE 3
Rowe,Ewan and Voekler


----------



## simo105 (30 Apr 2017)

3 voekler, pauwels, tom stewart


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Off to watch it in Haworth so here's hoping
> STAGE 3
> Rowe,Ewan and Voekler


Have a great day - looks like superb stage with numerous short sharp climbs


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2017)

Stage
75 - Crackle
60 - RoadRash, Adam
40 - Marmy, RichP, Simo, Smutch
25 - Mosquito
10 - Me (with a flair pick)

Women
60 - Adam, RoadRash, Smutch, Simo
45 - Crackle,
35 - Marmy, RichP, Mosquito, Me


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2017)

@Marmion 
Just realised that I have scored the stages the same as the jerseys i.e. 35, 25, .......... so will amend


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2017)

Stage 3 ....Rowe, Pauwels and Fraile


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Have a great day - looks like superb stage with numerous short sharp climbs


Going with Mrs and kids,so it's going to be "when are they coming dad,I'm bored !........is that it ?"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2017)

3 - Geoghan Hart, Finetto, Brookwater


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

3. Rowe, Stannard, Sbaragli


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

If not too late
3. Rowe, Voeckler, Ewan


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Proper scoring system!
Stage 3
45 - RoadRash
25 - Simo
15 - Marmy
0 - All others


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

GC
35 - Marmy, Crackle, RoadRash
15 - Me
0 - All others

KOM
35 - RichP
0 - All others

POINTS
55 - Smutchin, Simo
35 - Crackle, RoadRash, Mosquito
20 - RichP, Me
0 - Others

Overall Results to Follow


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Mens Overall
190 - @roadrash 
165 - @simo105 
130 - @rich p 
125 - @Crackle 
115 - @Marmion, @smutchin 
95 - @brommers 
85 - @themosquitoking 
70 - @Adam4868 

Well done @roadrash


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2017)

ahh, I'm coming into form for the giro, just hope I don't lose my blindfold and lucky pin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Next up from me is the




Giro d'Italia from Friday 5th May - Sunday 28th May 2017

Jerseys - GC, KOM, Points:scored 45, 35, 25, 20, 10
Pick 3 riders per jersey*

Stages: scored 25, 20, 15, 10, 5
Pick 3 riders per stage*

Double Points stages - 4, 10, 14, 16, 18

* @rich p this is for your benefit 

New punditeers always welcome


----------



## brommers (2 May 2017)

*Giro d'Italia

General Classification *
Geraint Thomas
Tom Dumoulin
Adam Yates

*Points Classification*
Sacha Modolo
Jakub Mareczko
Fernando Gaviria

*King of the Mountains Classification*
Domenico Pozzovivo
Michael Woods
Wilco Kelderman


----------



## smutchin (3 May 2017)

*Giro*
GC - Quintana, Nibali, Yates
KOM - Rolland, Pozzovivo, Landa
Points - Modolo, Greipel, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

GC - Quintana, Pinot, Thomas
KOM - Fraile, Quintana, Costa
Points - Modolo, Gaviria, Nizzolo


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2017)

GC. QUINTANA. ,NIBALI. THOMAS

KOM...POZZOVIVO . FRAILE ,LANDA

POINTS.MODOLO. EWAN. SANCHEZ.


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2017)

Giro

GC.....Quintana, Thomas and Kruijswijk

K.O.M.....Quintana, Landa and Possovivo

Points.....Ewan, Modolo and Nizzolo


----------



## gk09 (4 May 2017)

GC- Quintana, Nibali, Landa
KoM- Quintana, Landa, Possovivo
Points- Modolo, Ewan, Zakarin

St 1 Gaviria, Ewan, Bennett


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)

Giro
GC- Quintana, Kruijswijk, Nibali
KoM - Zakarin, Yates, Quintana
Points - Ewan, Nizzolo, Gaviria

Stage 1 - Gaviria, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## brommers (4 May 2017)

Stage 1
Bennett, Greipel, Gaviria


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2017)

Stage 1 Greipel,Ewan, Bennett


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2017)

Stage 1 - Ewan, Greipel, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Stage 1 - Griepel, Ewan, Gaviria


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2017)

Stage 1... Greipel, Ewan and Gaviria


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Giro GC - Quintana, Pinot, Yates
KOM - Quintana, Fraile, Pozzovivo
Points - Greipel, Bennati, Gaviria


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

S1 Gaviria, Greipel, Ewan


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2017)

GC - Quintana, Nibali, Yates
KOM - Quintana, Yates, Landa
Points - Ewan, Modolo, Nizzolo

Stage 1, - Greipel, Ewan, Modolo


----------



## simo105 (4 May 2017)

GC nibali,quintana,mollema
Kom fraile, Carthy, de clerq
Points modolo, gaviria, nizzolo
Stage 1
Ewan, modolo, gaviria


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2017)

Gyro of Italy

GC Nibali, Kruijswijk, Nibbles
KoM - Quintana Pzssovovo, Pinot

Points - Sam Bennett, Gaviria, Modolo

1 - Greipel, Ewan, Gaviria


----------



## Archie (5 May 2017)

Giro

GC: Quintana, Kruijswijk, Dumoulin
KoM: Rolland, Fraile, Rovny
Points: Modolo, Nizollo, Gaviria

Stage 1: Greipel, Ewen, Gaviria


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> GC Nibali, Kruijswijk, Nibbles



The real question is, what order do you think those three will end up on the podium?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2017)

I'm pretty confident G will be on their


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm pretty confident G will be on their



I think he'll be out of contention by the end of stage 9. Surprised at how many people are backing him, tbh.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2017)

I hope you eat your words !


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope you eat your words !



So do I!


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Victory to @HF2300, with a very impressive 1st, 2rd, 3rd double.



@Marmion @brommers think I'll have to go out on a high - getting too busy to pay full attention to Giro / TdF / Vuelta and will be away for part of the Giro anyway. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2017)

@Marmion plese amend the GC concoction as spotted by @smutchin above 

GC: Nibali, Kruijswjk, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Marmion plese amend the GC concoction as spotted by @smutchin above
> 
> GC: Nibali, Kruijswjk, Quintana


Will do.

I haven't quite got round to noting anyone's picks as yet; I'm starting a new job next week and a bit busy doing "stuff" but hope to get it all sorted this evening.


----------



## brommers (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Will do.
> 
> I haven't quite got round to noting anyone's picks as yet; I'm starting a new job next week and a bit busy doing "stuff" but hope to get it all sorted this evening.


@Marmion 
Let me know if you need any help at any time or a mid-race break etc. 'cos I've got naff else to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion
> Let me know if you need any help at any time or a mid-race break etc. 'cos I've got naff else to do.


Cheers brommers, will do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Right, that's eveyone's picks noted.

13 starters.

Best of luck to everyone in the race for 2nd behind me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Stage 1:

40 - smutch, mosquito
35 - me, Adam, roadrage, crax, richiepoo, Steve, Archie
25 - simo
20 - gk09
15 - brommers
0 - irish


----------



## brommers (5 May 2017)

2.
Stuyven
Geschke
Juul-Jensen


----------



## gk09 (5 May 2017)

2-

Ewan, Nizzolo, Bennett


----------



## simo105 (5 May 2017)

2 modolo, fraile, stuyven


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Stage 2: Montaguti, Dennis, Priedler


----------



## Adam4868 (5 May 2017)

Stage 2 MODOLO, EWAN,BENNET


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2017)

S2 - Modolo, Greipel, Stuyven


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2017)

2 Bennett Ewan Gaviria


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2017)

2 - Ewan, Nizzolo, Modolo


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

S2 Will the sprinters get over the climb? Who knows.

Greipel, Battaglin, Conti


----------



## Archie (6 May 2017)

Stage 2: Ewen, Greipel, Battaglin


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2017)

rich p said:


> S2 Will the sprinters get over the climb? Who knows.
> 
> Greipel, Battaglin, Conti


I'm banking on them having fresh enough legs on day 2


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2017)

Stage 2.... Griepel, Ewan and Gaviria


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2017)

2. Gaviria, Sbaragli, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Stage 2:
40 - smutch
35 - roadrage
25 - richiepoo, Archie
15 - brommers, irish, crax, simo
10 - Steve
0 - me, Adam, gk09, mosquito

Overall:
80 - smutch
70- roadrage
60 - richiepoo, Archie
50 - crax
45 - Steve
40 - mosquito, simo
35 - me, Adam
30 - brommers
20 - gk09
15 - irish


----------



## brommers (6 May 2017)

Stage 3
Bennati
Marecko
Ferrari


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

3 - Greipel, Gaviria, Ewan


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2017)

Stage 3 ... at the risk of sounding repetitive..... Griepel, Ewan and Gaviria


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2017)

3 Greipel Ewan Gaviria


----------



## simo105 (6 May 2017)

3 Ewan griepel stuyven


----------



## gk09 (6 May 2017)

Stage 3-

Ewan 
Greipel
Modolo


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 2:
> 45 - roadrage
> 40 - smutch



Ahem! I think you've slipped in a bonus 10pts to @roadrash there. I wouldn't normally complain but I was feeling smug about getting 1st and 3rd today.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2017)

Giro S3 - Ewan, Greipel, Nizzolo


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Ahem! I think you've slipped in a bonus 10pts to @roadrash there. I wouldn't normally complain but I was feeling smug about getting 1st and 3rd today.



I need all the help I can get,......... just checked and you are correct , I had 1st and 4th for 35 points


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2017)

3. Greipel, Ewan, Gaviria


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

3. Greipel, Ewan, Ferrari


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Ahem! I think you've slipped in a bonus 10pts to @roadrash there. I wouldn't normally complain but I was feeling smug about getting 1st and 3rd today.





roadrash said:


> I need all the help I can get,......... just checked and you are correct , I had 1st and 4th for 35 points


Oops, will rectify


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2017)

3 - Greipel, Ewan, Nizzolo.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2017)

Stage 3 GREIPAL,EWAN,GAVERIA.


----------



## Archie (7 May 2017)

Stage 3: Ewan, Greipel, Modolo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Scores from yesterday's stage checked and amended, I had awarded 35 points to @roadrash @rich p and @Archie for the win rather than 25.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Scores from yesterday's stage checked and amended, I had awarded 35 points to @roadrash @rich p and @Archie for the win rather than 25.



Ah! I did wonder about @rich p and @Archie as well but didn't care cos they still scored less than me anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2017)

It's a bit like the Lotto at moment,you pick the same three and never win,you might get one or two but never three !


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Ah! I did wonder about @rich p and @Archie as well but didn't care cos they still scored less than me anyway.



infamy, infamy, smutch has got it in for me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Stage 3:
25 - irish, me, Adam, roadrage, crax, Steve
15 - smutch, mosquito
0 - brommers, gk09, richiepoo, simo, Archie

Overall:
95 - smutch, roadrage
75 - crax
70 - Steve
60 - me, Adam, richiepoo, Archie
55 - mosquito
40 - irish,simo
30 - brommers
20 - gk09

Hopefully all added up correctly today...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Rest Day tomorrow, then our first double pointer on stage 4


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2017)




----------



## brommers (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Scores from yesterday's stage checked and amended, I had awarded 35 points to @roadrash @rich p and @Archie for the win rather than 25.


That's my type of gaffe


----------



## brommers (8 May 2017)

Stage 4
Yates
Nibali
Thomas


----------



## rich p (8 May 2017)

S4
Quintana, Yates, Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2017)

Stage 4 - Quintana, Nibali, Yates.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2017)

Stage 4....Quintana, Yates and Thomas


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2017)

Lot's of predictions that the favourites will take off uphill at the first opportunity!

Stage 4 - Quintana, Yates, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2017)

only thought after making my picks, will any of the GC want the pink jersey so early on and then have to defend it for two weeks


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2017)

NIBALI,

KRUIJSWIJK

PINOT


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2017)

Going out on a limb...

Giro S4 - Rolland, Fraile, Konrad


----------



## simo105 (8 May 2017)

4. Fraile,Yates,mollema


----------



## gk09 (8 May 2017)

Right, after a slow (poor) start, I must be a climber of the pudititry world so stage 4 will be....

Dumoulin, Rolland, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2017)

4 - Nibali, Pinot, Dennis


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

4- Quintana, Tiralongo, Nibali


----------



## Archie (9 May 2017)

Yikes! Bit cheeky predicting a breakaway winner now so...

Stage 4: Quintana, yates, pinot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2017)

scores will be updated later tonight as


Spoiler: shocker alert



I am away oot on my bike


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> scores will be updated later tonight as
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shocker alert
> ...


Blimey, a rush of blood to the heid!


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

I can tell you precisely how many points I scored without needing to do any sums.

Pah!


----------



## brommers (9 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> scores will be updated later tonight as
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shocker alert
> ...


*Don't forget it's double points*


----------



## brommers (9 May 2017)

5.
LL Sanchez
Modolo
Greipel


----------



## simo105 (9 May 2017)

5. Modolo, Ewan, gaviria


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

5. Ewan, Nizzolo, Greipel


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

5. Gaviria, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (9 May 2017)

Stage 5 - Ewan, Greipel, Haas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2017)

5 - Ewan, Greipel, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2017)

Stage 4 scores:
40 - gk09
30 - brommers, roadrage, Steve
20 - irish, me, Adam, richiepoo, Archie
0 - smutch, crax, mosquito, simo

Overall:
125 - roadrage
100 - Steve
95 - smutch
80 - me, Adam, richiepoo, Archie
75 - crax
60 - brommers, irish, gk09
55 - mosquito
40 - simo


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2017)

Giro S5 - Ewan, Greipel, Modolo


----------



## gk09 (10 May 2017)

5-

Greipel, Gaviria, Bennett


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2017)

Stage 5

Greipel
Ewan
Modolo


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

Stage 5 .....Griepel, Ewan and Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2017)

It'll be late evening score updates from now (apart from weekend) due to me going out cycling again (it'll never last...) after work and catching up on the results in the highlights programme


----------



## Archie (10 May 2017)

Stage 5: Greipel, Ewan, Modolo.


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> It'll be late evening score updates from now (apart from weekend) due to me going out cycling again (it'll never last...) after work and catching up on the results in the highlights programme



bloody hell, you will be calling yourself a cyclist soon at this rate


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> bloody hell, you will be calling yourself a cyclist soon at this rate


Steady on!!


----------



## SWSteve (10 May 2017)

5 - Ewan, Gaviria, Greipel


----------



## brommers (10 May 2017)

Stage 6
Stuyven
Modolo
Sbaragli


----------



## simo105 (10 May 2017)

Stage 6
Pozzato, rui Costa, formolo


----------



## rich p (10 May 2017)

6. Haas, Zeits, Cataldo
7. Gaviria, Greipel, Ewan


----------



## gk09 (10 May 2017)

6-

Haas, Teuns, Modolo


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2017)

Stage 6
MODOLO
Visconti
Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2017)

A good scoring day for @gk09 with1st, 3rd and 4th which sling-shots him up the GC standings
@roadrash continues to lead the way with @ItsSteveLovell keeping him within his sights

Stage 5:
50 - gk09
40 - irish
35 - roadrage, crax, Steve
25 - simo
10 - brommers, smutch, me, Adam, richiepoo, mosquito, Archie

Overall:
160 - roadrage
135 - Steve
110 - gk09, crax
105 - smutch
100 - irish
90 - me, Adam, richiepoo, Archie
70 - brommers
65 - mosquito, simo

Top Tip - do not ride 60km after not having been out for a proper ride for 3 years, not a good idea at all


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2017)

6 - Fraile, Benedetti, Battaglin


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2017)

6 - Haas, Fraile, Gaviria.


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2017)

Giro S6 - Costa, Haas, Slagter


----------



## brommers (11 May 2017)

@Marmion 
Please note I've changed my picks


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

Stage 6......Gaviria, Griepel and Modolo




Go Gaviria


----------



## Archie (11 May 2017)

Stage 6: Teuns, Battaglin, Fraile.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

6, Tiralongo, Gaviria, Fraile


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2017)

6 Gaviria, Modolo, Rui Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2017)

An easy stage to score, with @brommers the only person to get any points for 2nd.

So all the same as yesterday apart from brommers has more points than he did and joins the groupetto on 90 points overall.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

Stage 7 ..... Gaviria, Bennet and Griepel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2017)

7 - Gaviria, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

just watch now coz ive not picked ewan


----------



## simo105 (11 May 2017)

Stage 7 Ewan gaviria griepel


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2017)

Stage 7
Griepel,
Ewan 
Modolo


----------



## brommers (12 May 2017)

7.
Sbaragli
Modolo
Gaviria


----------



## gk09 (12 May 2017)

7

Ewan, Griepel, Mareczko


----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2017)

Stage 6 - Gaviria, Griepel, Ewan.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2017)

S8 - Stuuyven Woods Fraile

S 9 - Yates Quintana Zakarin


----------



## Archie (12 May 2017)

Stage 6: Greipel, Gaviria, Bennett.


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2017)

Giro S7 - Greipel, Gaviria, Mareczko


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

7. Gaviria, Bennet, Ewan


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2017)

Miss ed the prediction, will watch highlights tonight, fwiw I would have gone for Rui Costa, Atapumpa and a random fella from Lotto NL Jumbo


----------



## brommers (12 May 2017)

Stage 8
Yates
Thomas
Rui Costa


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2017)

Stage 8..... Quintana,Thomas and Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

It seems we've eventually got the hang of this punditry thing






A good scoring stage, well done to @Crackle for 1st, 2nd and 3rd on the stage

Stage 7:
60 - crax
55 - me, richiepoo, mosquito, simo
45 - roadrage, Archie
40 - irish
35 - Adam, gk09
30 - smutch
20 - brommers
DNS - Steve

In the overall, roadrage maintains the lead with crax edging closer and everyone else watching each other for any signs of making an effort...
Overall:
205 - roadrage
170 - crax
145 - me, gk09, richiepoo
140 - irish
135 - smutch, Steve, Archie
125 - Adam
120 - mosquito, simo
110 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

I am hoping lots of flair will be on display tomorrow ahead of the double points in stage 9


----------



## gk09 (12 May 2017)

8

Yates, Keldermam, Pinot


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2017)




----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2017)

Stage 8 - Haas, Friale, Zakarin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


>


I cannae see the image Steve


----------



## simo105 (12 May 2017)

8.
Rolland, rui Costa,woods


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2017)

Stage 8 
Fraile
Haas
Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

8 - Montaguti, Preidler, Bilbao


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2017)

I really wish I could work out how to work in an "I am claiming flair" selection/scoring to punditry.


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2017)

Giro S8 - Konrad, Costa, Fraile


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2017)

8 - Stuyven, Tiralongo, Konrad
9 - kruijswijk, Quintana, Zakarin


----------



## Archie (13 May 2017)

Stage 8: Slagter, Fraile, Battaglin.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I really wish I could work out how to work in an "I am claiming flair" selection/scoring to punditry.


Whilst your at it maybe a Lanterne Rouge award the way I'm going .


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2017)

8 - Pierre Roland, Jungels, Woods


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2017)

Giro S9 - Quintana, Nibali, Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)




----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2017)

Stage 9
NIBALI
QUINTANA
KRUISJSWIJK

Thanks


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2017)

Stage 9..... Quintana, Nibali and Pinot


----------



## simo105 (13 May 2017)

9. Quintana, zakarin, yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

And after yesterday's rejoicing that we'd finally cracked the aim of picking winners, we have today...






However, @Archie managed 10 points and @rich p @simo105 and @ItsSteveLovell scored 5 so it wasn't a complete disaster; although most of us were utterly useless in our flair efforts

Never mind, tomorrow is ***DOUBLE POINTS***

*



*


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And after yesterday's rejoicing that we'd finally cracked the aim of picking winners, we have today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

Stage 9 - Zakarin, Pinot, Quintana


----------



## brommers (13 May 2017)

9.
Quintana
Nibali
Pinot


----------



## brommers (13 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Never mind, tomorrow is ***DOUBLE POINTS***


According to your introduction to the scoring of the Giro, Stage 10 is the double point stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

brommers said:


> According to your introduction to the scoring of the Giro, Stage 10 is the double point stage.


Very true, I am glad someone is paying attention as I am clearly not giving a toss.

Let's have a double double points bonanza!!!!!!!!!!!

Stage 9 and 10 are double points.


----------



## gk09 (14 May 2017)

9-

Pinot, Nibali, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

It's official


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

9 - Mollema, Zakarin, Nibali


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2017)

Stage 9 - Nibali, Pinot, Quintana.


----------



## Archie (14 May 2017)

Stage 9: Quintana, Pinot, Landa.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

Stage 9:
100 - brommers, smutch, roadrage, mosquito
90 - me, Archie
60 - Adam
50 - crax, richiepoo, simo
30 - gk09, Steve
0 - irish

Overall:
305 - roadrage
260 - mosquito
235 - smutch, me, Archie
220 - crax
210 - brommers
200 - richiepoo
185 - Adam
175 - gk09, simo
170 - Steve
140 - irish

Rest day tomorrow, with double points (again) on stage 10


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 9:
> 100 - brommers, smutch, roadrage
> 90 - me, Archie
> 60 - Adam, mosquito
> ...




In the space of two stages I've slipped down the standings massively. What's happened


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 9:
> 100 - brommers, smutch, roadrage
> 90 - me, Archie
> 60 - Adam, mosquito
> ...


Stewards enquiry please @Marmion, i picked the same riders as Brommers and Smutch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Stewards enquiry please @Marmion, i picked the same riders as Brommers and Smutch.


Sorry mosquito, I will have a look on the rest day and amend


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Stewards enquiry please @Marmion, i picked the same riders as Brommers and Smutch.





Marmion said:


> Sorry mosquito, I will have a look on the rest day and amend



In fact, it is an easily resolved error on my part not requiring re-counts etc as I had written the 1 and 0 too closely together so it looked like the 1 was a downstoke on a 6 and your score looked like 60 rather than 100 - thank feck for that, it can take some time to go back over everyone's scores to spot errors in recording!

Now amended.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2017)

If you need a new envelope, Marmy, I'm more than happy to send you a letter.


----------



## brommers (15 May 2017)

Giro Stage 10
Campenaerts
Dumoulin
van Emden


----------



## simo105 (15 May 2017)

10 dumoulin, pinot, kiryienka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2017)

10 - Pinot, Dumoulin, Jungels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2017)

Hope yer all refreshed after the rest day


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2017)

Stage 10 - TVG, Dumolin, Kiriyienka
Edited due to sobriety.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 10 - GVA


???


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2017)

It's his dream team !


----------



## gk09 (15 May 2017)

10-

Dumoulin, Jungels, Pinot


----------



## SWSteve (15 May 2017)

10 - Dumpulin, Kiryenka, Jos can emden (I hope that's right, he rises for Lotto NL)


----------



## brommers (15 May 2017)

That's me eating my hat if Pinot is in the first 5 in the TT


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2017)

Stage 10
Dumoulin
Kiriyenka
Thomas


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> ???


I was drunk, wrong initails. TVG.


----------



## Archie (16 May 2017)

Stage 10: Doumoulin, Kiryenka, Kangert.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Giro S10 - Jungels, Amador, Dumoulin


----------



## rich p (16 May 2017)

10. Dumoulin, Jungels, Quintana


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

10. Dumoulin, Jungels, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

Stage 10.... Dumoulin , T.V.G and Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2017)

brommers said:


> View attachment 352642
> That's me eating my hat if Pinot is in the first 5 in the TT


You've put everyone else off picking him


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

well @brommers , your hats safe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2017)

Impressive scoring today from @Crackle, the jammy sod got lucky in all 3 of his picks and got 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a double point stage. Git.
I don't think anyone could have seen that coming...





Stage 10:
120 - crax
100 - Adam
90 - roadrage
80 - smutch, me, gk09, richiepoo, Steve
60 - irish, mosquito, simo, Archie
50 - brommers 

Overall:
395 - roadrage
340 - crax
315 - smutch, me
295 - Archie
285 - Adam
280 - richiepoo, mosquito
260 - brommers
255 - gk09
250 - Steve
235 - simo
200 - irish


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Impressive scoring today from @Crackle, the jammy sod got lucky in all 3 of his picks and got 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a double point stage. Git.
> I don't think anyone could have seen that coming...


As pearl and Dean would say....Ha hah, hah hah, ha ha hah, ha ha ha hahhhhhhhh.......


----------



## gk09 (16 May 2017)

11-

Rolland, LL Sanchez, Yates


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Impressive scoring today from @Crackle, the jammy sod got lucky in all 3 of his picks and got 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a double point stage. Git.
> I don't think anyone could have seen that coming...
> 
> 
> ...




My 'flair' came 8th. So close


----------



## brommers (16 May 2017)

11.
Kruijswijk
Yates
Thomas


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

Stage 11 ...... Yates , Landa and Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2017)

11 - LL, Fraile, Conti


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Giro S11 - Konrad, Polanc, Teuns


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2017)

Stage 11 - Nibali, Costa, Thomas.


----------



## simo105 (16 May 2017)

11 nibali, pinot yates


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

11. Zakarin, Thomas, Costa


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2017)

THOMAS
NIBALI
JUNGELS


----------



## Archie (17 May 2017)

Stage 11: Conti, Fraile, Battaglin.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2017)

Archie said:


> Stage 11: Conti, Fraile, Battaglin.



All three of those were on my shortlist. Glad I'm not the only one going for 'flair' picks for today's stage - we can commiserate on our lack of points together afterwards.

ETA: just noticed @Marmion is thinking along similar lines.


----------



## SWSteve (17 May 2017)

11 Conti, Visconti, Yates


----------



## brommers (17 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 11 Conti, Visconti, Yates


Shouldn't that be Yaconti


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> All three of those were on my shortlist. Glad I'm not the only one going for 'flair' picks for today's stage - we can commiserate on our lack of points together afterwards.
> 
> ETA: just noticed @Marmion is thinking along similar lines.


I didnae think my picks were flair when I made them - am missed opportunity for a gif


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2017)

11. Tiralongo, battaglin, Igor Anton


----------



## brommers (17 May 2017)

12.
Boem
Greipel
Stuyven


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2017)

Stage 12.....Gaviria, Griepel and Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2017)

12 - Gaviria, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2017)

12 - Greipel, Ewan, Gaviria. Same as the last two but in a different order. Try and keep that going, if you can.


----------



## simo105 (17 May 2017)

12 griepel Ewan Sam Bennett


----------



## gk09 (17 May 2017)

12

Ewan, Mareczko, Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2017)

Stage 11:
25 - me, Archie
20 - irish, richiepoo, mosquito
15 - gk09
5 - Steve
0 - brommers, smutch, Adam, roadrage, crax, simo

Overall:
395 - roadrage
340 - me, crax
320 - Archie
315 - smutch
300 - richiepoo, mosquito
285 - Adam
270 - gk09
260 - brommers
255 - Steve
235 - simo
220 - irish


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2017)

Stage 12
Gaveria
Greipel
Modolo


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2017)

Giro S12: Gaviria, Ewan, Greipel


----------



## rich p (18 May 2017)

12. Bennett, Ewan, Stuyven


----------



## SWSteve (18 May 2017)

13 Gaviria Greipel Ewan


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2017)

12 bennett gaviria greipel


----------



## Archie (18 May 2017)

Stage 12: Gaviria, Greipel, Ewan.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2017)

13. Gaviria, Ewan, Bennett


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2017)

13 - Gaviria, Bennett, Ewan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2017)

Stage 12:
45 - gk09
40 - irish, crax
25 - smutch, me, Adam, roadrage, mosquito, Steve, Archie
15 - richiepoo, simo
0 - brommers

Overall:
420 - roadrage
380 - crax
365 - me
345 - Archie
340 - smutch
325 - mosquito
315 - gk09, richiepoo
310 - Adam
280 - simo, Steve
260 - brommers, irish


----------



## simo105 (18 May 2017)

13 
Sam Bennett
Gaviria
Ewan


----------



## gk09 (18 May 2017)

13

Gaviria, Greipel, Modolo


----------



## brommers (18 May 2017)

13.
Gaviria
Mareczko
Sbaragli


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2017)

13 
Gaveria
Greipel
Bennet


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2017)

13 - Gaviria, Bennet, Greipel.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2017)

Giro S13: Gaviria, Mareczko, Greipel


----------



## Archie (19 May 2017)

Stage 13: Gaviria, Greipel, Bennett.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2017)

Away for the weekend so...

Giro
14: Yates, Carthy, Formolo
15: Costa, Battaglin, Stuyvens


----------



## brommers (19 May 2017)

Geraint Thomas has pulled out of the Giro - BBC news


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2017)

Stage 13 .... Gaviria, Griepel and Ewan


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

13 Greipel, Ewan, Gaviria


----------



## SWSteve (19 May 2017)

13
Bennet
Gaviria
Ewan


----------



## brommers (19 May 2017)

14.
Monfort
Pozzovivo
Woods


----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

14. Quintana, Dumoulin, Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

***I'll do the scores later, but a quick reminder that it's a double point stage tomorrow***


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2017)

Stage 14....... Quintana, Yates and Dumoulin


----------



## simo105 (19 May 2017)

14. Mollema,Yates, dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

Stage 13:
45 - irish, me, Adam, richiepoo, mosquito, simo, Steve, Archie
25 - brommers, smutch, roadrage, gk09, crax

Overall:
445 - roadrage
410 - me
405 - crax
390 - Archie
370 - mosquito
365 - smutch
360 - richiepoo
355 - Adam
340 - gk09
325 - Steve
305 - irish
295 - simo
285 - brommers


----------



## gk09 (19 May 2017)

14-

Quintana, Pinot, Dumoulin


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2017)

Fraile
Quintana
Dumoulin


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

14 Conti Amadore Firsanov


----------



## simo105 (20 May 2017)

Change one of my picks for today


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2017)

14 - Fraile, Quintana, Yates.


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2017)

14. Deignan, Quintana, Carthy


----------



## brommers (20 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Deignan


Lizzie?


----------



## Archie (20 May 2017)

Stage 14: Dombrowski, Rosa, Zakarin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

I was just writing down picks for stage 14 and realised I had written mine in the scoring book but not on the thread.

Hopefully nobody minds if I still have a pick, even though the stage has started...

14 - Quintana, Pinot, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Stage 14:
80 - gk09, richiepoo
70 - Adam, roadrage
50 - simo
40 - Archie
30 - me
20 - crax, mosquito
0 - brommers, irish, smutch, Steve

Overall:
515 - roadrage
440 - me, richiepoo
430 - Archie
425 - Adam, crax
420 - gk09
390 - mosquito
365 - smutch
345 - simo
325 - Steve
305 - irish
285 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Normal points tomorrow, rest day on Monday and then double points again on Tuesday

Stage 15: LL, Fraile, Rui Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

User said:


> stage 15
> 
> breakaway
> 
> Winner Anacona......................Jan Hirt ...................Rudy Molard


Did you not fancy Henao?


----------



## gk09 (20 May 2017)

15

Pinot, Costa, Landa


----------



## brommers (20 May 2017)

15.
Yates
Woods
Anton


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

15 Anacona Firsanov Landa


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2017)

Stage 15.....Fraile, Costa and Landa


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2017)

Stage 15
Nibali
Landa 
Fraile


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

15. Fraile, Dillier, LLSanchez


----------



## simo105 (21 May 2017)

15 Rolland, ll Sanchez, yates


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2017)

15 - Friale, Costa, Izagirre


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2017)

15. Kiriyenka, Fraile, Visconti


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2017)

Damn, i keep forgetting the sky riders will be let off the leash now.


----------



## Archie (21 May 2017)

Stage 15: Villella, Rosa, Visconti.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

Stage 15:
15 - gk09
10 - brommers, simo
0 - irish, smutch, me, Adam, roadrage, crax, richiepoo, mosquito, Steve, Archie

Overall:
515 - roadrage
440 - me, richiepoo
435 - gk09
430 - Archie
425 - Adam, crax
390 - mosquito
365 - smutch
355 - simo
325 - Steve
305 - irish
295 - brommers


Rest Day tomorrow.

Double points on stage 16.


----------



## brommers (22 May 2017)

16.
J. Hansen
Pozzovivo
Yates


----------



## simo105 (22 May 2017)

16. Yates,Rolland,pinot


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2017)

Stage 16...... Quintana, Yates and Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2017)

16 - Quintana, Zakarin, Landa


----------



## rich p (22 May 2017)

16. Quintana Zakarin Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (22 May 2017)

16-

Quintana, Dumoulin, Pinot


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2017)

Nibali
Dumoulin
Quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

16 - Nibali, Quintana, Yates.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

16 - Quintana, Pinot, Yates


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

16 - Rolland, Quintana, Yates


----------



## Archie (23 May 2017)

Stage 16: Nibali, Doumoulin, Quintana.


----------



## gk09 (23 May 2017)

17-

Stuyven, Modolo, Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2017)

The excitement is building...

Stage 16:
80 - me, Adam, mosquito, Archie
40 - richiepoo
30 - smutch, roadrage, gk09, crax
20 - brommers, irish
0 - simo
DNS - Steve

Overall:
545 - roadrage
520 - me
510 - Archie
505 - Adam
480 - richiepoo
470 - mosquito
465 - gk09
455 - crax
395 - smutch
355 - simo
325 - irish, Steve
315 - brommers


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

17 - Quintana, Nibali, Fraile.


----------



## brommers (23 May 2017)

17.
Yates
Pinot
Jungels


----------



## simo105 (23 May 2017)

17 quintana nibali, kruijswijk


----------



## Archie (23 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> The excitement is building...
> 
> Stage 16:
> 80 - me, Adam, mosquito, Adam


Adam did well...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2017)

17 - LL, Rolland, Konrad


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2017)

Archie said:


> Adam did well...


Is that what you call a double point.day ?

Fraili
Dumoulin
Nibali


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2017)

Giro S17: Konrad, Costa, Visconti


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2017)

Stage 17.... Rolland, Pinot and Yates


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

17. Rui Costa, Jungels, Dumoulin


----------



## Archie (24 May 2017)

Stage 17: Rui Costa, Woods, Jungels.


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2017)

17 - Rosa, Visconti, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

Stage 17:
25 - me, roadrage
20 - smutch, gk09, richiepoo, mosquito, simo, Archie
0 - brommers, irish, Adam, crax
DNS - Steve

Overall:
570 - roadrage
545 - me
530 - Archie
505 - Adam
500 - richieppo
485 - gk09
470 - mosquito
455 - crax
415 - smutch
355 - simo
325 - irish, Steve
315 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

***Stage 18 is our final double points stage**





*


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2017)

^^^^^ ive got headache just watching that^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^ ive got headache just watching that^^^^^^^^^


I'll bear that in and and use it often to try to distract you from your picks in the next few stages


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2017)

Sick of seeing him and his chain of bakery's ! 
Last irrelevant Domoulin post,made me laugh each time I watch.
http://video.eurosport.co.uk/cyclin...i-needed-to-take-a-dump_vid977373/video.shtml


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll bear that in and and use it often to try to distract you from your picks in the next few stages



yep, your catching up quickly......bring it on ...,,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> yep, your catching up quickly......bring it on ...,,


It's Archie and his jerseys picks you need to be worried about, not me...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

18 - Quintana, Nibali, Landa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

I'll not be updating scores tomorrow as I am heading to Aberdeen to watch the Tour Series, so updates will not be until Friday


----------



## simo105 (24 May 2017)

18. Nibali, kruijswijk, quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2017)

18 - Quintana, Zakarin, Landa.


----------



## gk09 (24 May 2017)

18

Nibali, Quintana, Zakarin


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

18. Quintana, Dumoulin, Nibali


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2017)

Dumoulin
Zacharin
Quintana


----------



## brommers (25 May 2017)

18.
Nibali
Yates
Pinot


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2017)

Giro S18: Quintana, Nibali, Jungels


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2017)

Stage 18.... Quintana, Nibali and Dumoulin


----------



## brommers (25 May 2017)

I might as well pick the same as SteveL


----------



## Archie (25 May 2017)

Stage 18: Quintana, Pinot, Landa.


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2017)

18 Quintana Pinot Nibali


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

18 Nibali, Quintana, Yates


----------



## brommers (25 May 2017)

19.
Quintana
Pinot
Dumoulin


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2017)

19 - Landa (he clearly has a plan, it's more than i have got), Quintana (he could be floundering as much as i am), Pozzivivo.


----------



## gk09 (25 May 2017)

19-

Pinot, Dumoulin, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2017)

19 - Quintana, Landa, Dumoulin


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2017)

19
Domoulin
Quintana
Pinot


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Giro S19: Landa, Fraile, Yates


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

Stage 19.... Quintana , Dumoulin and Landa (surely he has to get one stage win)


----------



## rich p (26 May 2017)

19. Quintana, Dumoulin, Zakarin


----------



## Archie (26 May 2017)

Stage 19: Fraile, Theuns, Dumoulin.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

19. Cataldo, Fraile, Rolland


----------



## simo105 (26 May 2017)

19. Fraile woods pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2017)

Stage 18:
70 - Archie
40 - me
30 - brommers, Steve
20 - irish
0 - smutch, Adam, roadrage, gk09, crax, richiepoo, mosquito, simo

Stage 19:
25 - smutch, me, roadrage, mosquito
15 - crax
0 - brommers, irish, Adam, gk09, richiepoo, simo, Steve, Archie

In the overall, it's all getting a bit near the business end, with me @Archie and @roadrash showing ourselves as the true punditry legends that we are 

Looking at the jerseys picks, Archie is looking to be the favourite, unless he has a Dumoulin jobbie moment...

Overall:
610 - me
600 - Archie
595 - roadrage
505 - Adam
500 - richiepoo
495 - mosquito
485 - gk09
470 - crax
440 - smutch
355 - simo, Steve
345 - brommers, irish

*Edit - I updated the scores having to listen to the rest of my family wittering in my lugs, so I would advise checking just in case...*


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

bugger , ive dropped off the top spot, ......I only stopped for a dump


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2017)

I'll lead from the front 

20 - Hirt, Rui Costa, Quintana


----------



## rich p (26 May 2017)

20. Rosa, Fraile, Woods


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2017)

Stage 20
Pinot 
Nibali
Quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2017)

20 - pozzovivo, landa, costa.


----------



## brommers (27 May 2017)

20: clueless
LL
TVG
Firsanov


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

Stage 20.... Quintana , Dumoulin and Rolland


----------



## Archie (27 May 2017)

Stage 20: Pinot, Nibali, Quintana.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

20: Nibali, Pinot, Zakarin
21: Dumoulin, Nibali, Mollema


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

20. Pinot, Costa, TVG


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> 20. Peanut


You'll have to help me with that one...


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> You'll have to help me with that one...


Pinot - I put my nicknmae for him by mistake; edited


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Pinot - I put my nicknmae for him by mistake; edited


Any other personal nicknames you have, just for future reference


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Any other personal nicknames you have, just for future reference


For you or the riders?


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2017)

20 Pinot Yates Pozzovivo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> For you or the riders?


If you know what peanut is the alternative sweary word for on CC then you might know why I thought it opened up many possibilities, esp. Dumpoulin...


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> If you know what peanut is the alternative sweary word for on CC then you might know why I thought it opened up many possibilities, esp. Dumpoulin...


I forgot about that. I'll have to find a new legume based nickname.


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2017)

20 nibali Yates mollema


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

A good day for @smutchin with 1st, 2nd and 3rd 
Stage 20:
60 - smutch
45 - Adam, Archie
35 - irish, Steve
25 - crax
15 - simo
10 mosquito
5 - me, roadrage
0 - brommers, richiepoo
DNS - gk09

In the overall @Archie jumps to the top with only one stage and the jerseys competitions to go 
Overall:
645 - Archie
615 - me
600 - roadrage
550 - Adam
505 - mosquito
500 - smutch, richiepoo
495 - crax
485 - gk09
390 - Steve
380 - irish
370 - simo
345 - brommers


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> If you know what peanut is the alternative sweary word for on CC



Hmmmm, process of elimination...

daffodil fark shoot fiddle bugger bollocks cock self-gratification artist bellend twat farker **********er bastard peanut dickhead pillock

ETA: bingo!


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

21 Dumoulin, Jungels, Kiriyenka


----------



## simo105 (27 May 2017)

21 dumoulin jungels pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

21 - LL, Jungels, Dumoulin


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

Stage 21....Dumoulin, Jungles and Kiryenka


----------



## brommers (27 May 2017)

21
Ludvigsson
Kiryenka
Dumoulin


----------



## Archie (27 May 2017)

Stage 21: Dumoulin, Kiryenka, Monfort.


----------



## gk09 (27 May 2017)

After my own personal rest day....

21

Dumoulin, Jungels, Barta


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2017)

21
DUMOULIN
KIRYENKA
PINOT


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

21. Kiryenka, Dumoulin, Van Emden


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2017)

21 - Dumoulin, Kiriyenka, Jungels.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

And so we draw the 2017 Giro punditry to a close, and the winner is <drum roll...>:

@Archie !!!!

Well done sir, top of the scoring in stage points and top of the scoring in the jerseys, a well deserved win.







The numbers bits...

Stage 21: well done to @rich p who picked 1st, 2nd and 4th 
55 - richiepoo
30 - brommers, irish, Adam, roadrage, crax, mosquito, Archie
20 - smutch, me, gk09, simo
DNS - Steve

Jerseys: @ItsSteveLovell if you are keeping a running total of individual jersey points let me know and I'll PM them to you
160 - Archie
150 - Steve
145 - me, richiepoo
130 - Adam, simo
125 - crax, mosquito
115 - smutch
100 - roadrage
90 - brommers
80 - gk09
70 - irish

Overall: as above, Archie wins with me and @roadrash filling the other podium steps 
835 - Archie
780 - me
730 - roadrage
700 - richiepoo
660 - mosquito
650 - crax
635 - smutch
585 - gk09
580 - Adam
540 - Steve
520 - simo
480 - irish
465 - brommers

Well done everyone, see you again for



Critérium Dauphiné between 4th - 11th June

I'll flag it up again nearer the time, but you know the format by now: GC, KOM, Points for jerseys, and 3 riders for each jersey and each stage.


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

congrats to @Archie ,and once again , thanks to @Marmion for taking the time and effort


----------



## brommers (28 May 2017)

Well done @Marmion it takes a lot of dedication to do what you have done over 3 weeks


----------



## Archie (28 May 2017)

Thanks for that shiny trophy @Marmion, and thanks for running the Giro competition, it's been fun.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2017)

I'd like to award Irish the, flair every time, faith award. I did sometimes marvel at his picks. Brommers was close but went a bit mainstream once or twice.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2017)

@Marmion as always xx.
Congrats to Archie, me, road rage and richiepoo for beating me, you nobbers.


----------



## brommers (29 May 2017)

When I picked the GC boys it was won by the breakaway and vice versa. I had van Emden in the 1st TT, but picked Ludvigsson in the 2nd - Hey Ho


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2017)

I'm away this weekend so going early on the Dolphiny...

GC - Porte, Bardet, Froome
KOM - Yates, Armee, Meintjes
Points - Demare, EBH, Ulissi

Stage 1 - Valverde, EBH, Dan Martin
Stage 2 - Colbrelli, Demare, Battaglin


----------



## brommers (1 Jun 2017)

GC - Valverde, Froome, Contador
KOM - De Gendt, Lammertink, Fuglsang
Points - EBH, Colbrelli, Coquard
Stage 1 - Colbrelli, Coquard, Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2017)

I'm away on hols in foreign parts, with a dodgy wifi connection, so I'm going to have to give this one a miss.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2017)

GC - Froomedog, Porte, ValvPiti
KOM - Gaudu, Meintjes, Froomedog
Points - EBH, Froomedog, Valverde

1 - Colbrelli, EBH, ValvPiti


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jun 2017)

GC - Froome, Martin, Contador
KOM - Yates, Porte, Froome
Points - Bouhanni, Demare, EBH
Stage 1 - Valverde, Martin, Yates.


----------



## simo105 (3 Jun 2017)

GC froome, valverde,Porte
Kom froome talansky valverde
Points bouhanni coq ebh
Stage 1 Yates,Martin valverde


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2017)

GC.....Froome , Valverde and (hopefully) D.Martin
K.O.M...Froome, Porte and D.Martin
Points...Coquard, E.B.H and Boohoohani

Stage 1....Valverde , E.B.H and D.Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> Points...Coquard, E.B.H and E.B.H



I'll only offer you points on one EBH


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll only offer you points on one EBH



Ah well ,I cant even bloody cheat fair

Now amended...thanks


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2017)

GC FROOME. BARDET. PORTE
KOM YATES FROOME. MARTIN
POINTS. VALVERDE. BOUHANNI. COQUARD

Points change Bouhani for Rowe.Thanks


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2017)

Reminder that the race is on early - 12.35pm


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2017)

Stage 1 Coquard. Valverde. Boassen hagan


----------



## gk09 (3 Jun 2017)

GC- Froome, Porte, Bardet
KoM- Froome, Porte, Yates
Points- Coquard, Bouhanni, EBH


Stage 1- Coquard, EBH, Kristoff


----------



## Archie (4 Jun 2017)

Taking this to the bleeding edge.

CdeD
GC: Froome, Porte, Bardet
KoM: Froome, Porte, Bardet
Points: Valverde, Alaphillipe,EBH
Stage 1: Valverde, Colbrelli, EBH.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2017)

@Archie you only made two picks for points classification gives the rest of us a chance


----------



## Archie (4 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> @Archie you only made two picks for points classification gives the rest of us a chance


Arse. Thanks for the heads-up, fixed it now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

No points scored on stage one, good effort chaps


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2017)

I didn't do bad with KOM


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

I've left my scoring book at work so I'll not be "liking" selections until at least tomorrow evening at earliest, just in case anyone thinks I have missed their selections for jerseys and stages


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2017)

2.
Coquard, Colbrelli, Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

2 - Colbrelli, EBH, Demare


----------



## simo105 (4 Jun 2017)

2. EBH colbrelli, coquard


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2017)

Stage 2 EBH. COQUARD. ROWE


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> No points scored on stage one, good effort chaps


Whod have thought De Gendt in a breakaway win !!


----------



## gk09 (4 Jun 2017)

2- Boohanny, Demare, Coquard (Une tres jour Francais!)


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2017)

2 -Demare, EBH, Coquard.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2017)

Stage 2..... Demare, Coquard and Boohoohani


----------



## Archie (5 Jun 2017)

Stage 2: Demare, Colbrelli, EBH.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2017)

Stage 2 (and overall):
40 - roadrash, gk09
35 - smutch, me, Archie
25 - mosquito
10 - brommers, irish, simo
0 - Adam


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2017)

3. DVB, O. Naesen, Kwiat


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2017)

3 - Demare, Bauhaus, Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2017)

3 - Kristoff, Coquard, EBH.


----------



## simo105 (5 Jun 2017)

3. Demare coquard swift


----------



## gk09 (5 Jun 2017)

3

Demare, Boohanny, Kristoff


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2017)

3
Demare. COQUARD. Ebh


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2017)

Dolphiny Stage 3: Demare, Boohoohanni, Bauhaus


----------



## Archie (6 Jun 2017)

Stage 3: Bouhanni, Demare, Bauhaus.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2017)

Stage3..... Demare, Coquard and Boohoohani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2017)

Stage 3 - no scoring


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> No points scored on stage one, good effort chaps





Marmion said:


> Stage 3 - no scoring





Crackle said:


> Has the punditry improved this year or what?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2017)

4 - T. Martin, Froome, Porte


----------



## gk09 (6 Jun 2017)

4- Martin, EBH, Porte


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2017)

Stage 4 FROOME. T.MARTIN. PORTE


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2017)

The stage that picks itself...

Dolphiny stage 4: T.Martin, Porte, Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2017)

4 - T Martin, Porte, Yates.
Edited due to stupidity.


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2017)

4.
Talansky, Froome, T. Martn


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 4 .... T.Martin , Froome and Porte


----------



## Archie (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 4: Froome, Navardauskas, T Martin.


----------



## simo105 (7 Jun 2017)

4 Tony Martin,froome,navardauskas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 4:
45 - smutch, me, mosquito, roadrage, Adam, gk09
20 - brommers, irish, simo, Archie

Overall:
85 - roadrage, gk09
80 - smutch, me
70 - mosquito
55 - Archie
45 - Adam
30 - brommers, irish, simo


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 5 - Demare, Kristoff, Colbrelli


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2017)

5.
Petit
Combaud
Offredo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2017)

5 - Demare, Boohoohanni, Bauhaus


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 5..... Demare, Coquard and boo hani


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2017)

Stage 5 - Demare, Kristoff, Bauhaus.


----------



## gk09 (7 Jun 2017)

5-

Demare, Boohanny, Kristoff


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jun 2017)

Stage 5 
Kristoff. Demare. Boohooo


----------



## Archie (8 Jun 2017)

Stage 5: Demare, Kristoff, Coquard.


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2017)

Hi @Marmion, how about throwing in a wildcard (no GC contender) as an extra pick for one of the final three stages. Either from a selection by you or by ourselves?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2017)

Stage 5 :
50 - me
45 - mosquito
40 - roadrage
35 - irish, Archie
25 - Adam, gk09
20 - smutch
10 - brommers - excellent flair pick 
DNS - simo

Overall:
130 - me
125 - roadrash
115 - mosquito
110 - gk09
105 - smutch
90 - Archie
70 - Adam
65 - irish
40 - brommers - the risk of too many crap flair picks 
30 - simo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Hi @Marmion, how about throwing in a wildcard (no GC contender) as an extra pick for one of the final three stages. Either from a selection by you or by ourselves?


Will see what I can do for Saturday's stage, a bit hectic at work just now and travelling to and from home, etc but should have some time tomorrow to identify 5 flair riders for you to choose from


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> 10 - brommers - excellent flair pick



Chapeau, @brommers!


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2017)

It was a crap flair pick as I picked him as one of the breakaway riders!


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2017)

6.
Valverde
D. Martin
Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> Hi @Marmion, how about throwing in a wildcard (no GC contender) as an extra pick for one of the final three stages. Either from a selection by you or by ourselves?





Marmion said:


> Will see what I can do for Saturday's stage, a bit hectic at work just now and travelling to and from home, etc but should have some time tomorrow to identify 5 flair riders for you to choose from



OK, I have identified 5 riders as flair picks for the Alpe d'Huez stage.

I shall stick them up tomorrow as soon after the stage finish as I can so everyone knows who they are prior to picks.


----------



## gk09 (8 Jun 2017)

6-

Valverde, Porte, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2017)

6 - Froome, Dirty Bertie, Dan Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2017)

6 - Yates, Valverde, D Martin.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2017)

Stage 6.... Froome, Porte and Dan Martin


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2017)

6 Froome. Porte. Valverde


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2017)

6. Valverde, Dan Martin, Gaudu


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

Wild Card riders for tomorrow are:

Rafael Valls (Lotto Soudal)
Enric Mas (Quick Step)
Antwan Toelhoek (Lotto Jumbo)
Sam Oomen (Sunweb)
Jay Thomson (Dimension Data)

Feel free to ignore if you want

Edit - I picked this list last night; I just checked and all listed riders are still in the race.

Further edit - I'll award points (20 of them) to any one of these flair picks who are in the top 10, rather than the usual placing picks, which seems a bit more like it might work...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

Stage 6:
40 - Adam, gk09
35 - roadrage
15 - me
5 - smutch, brommers, mosquito
0 - irish
DNS - simo (I reckon Theresa May and simo are one in the same...), Archie (just edited this as I cannot see a pick from @Archie for stag 6 - did I miss it?)

Overall:
160 - roadrage
150 - gk09
145 - me
120 - mosquito
110 - smutch, Adam
90 - Archie
65 - irish
45 - brommers
30 - Theresa

***Remember the flair picks tomorrow, if you are interested in the (very slim) chance for an extra 20 points***


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

7. *Mas*, Froome, Porte and Meintjes


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

Reminder that I'm doing a PTP for the Tour de Suisse starting with tomorrow's prologue. See separate thread. I'm playing, even if no one else does!


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2017)

Stage 7... f roome, Porte and Dirty Bertie
wild card.....Valls


----------



## gk09 (9 Jun 2017)

7-

Valverde, Porte, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> 7. *Mas*, Froome and Porte


The wild card is extra, still pick 3 riders PLUS a wild card


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

User said:


> stage 7 a stage for flair, bring on the breakaway to stay away.
> 
> Kristijan Durasek.....................Tony Gallopin...............Roman Kreuziger
> 
> wild card.................Enric Mas


Well done, someone who can work out my ramblings!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> Stage 7... f roome, Porte and Dirty Bertie





gk09 said:


> 7-
> 
> Valverde, Porte, Aru





roadrash said:


> Stage 7... f roome, Porte and Dirty Bertie





gk09 said:


> 7-
> 
> Valverde, Porte, Aru



Wild cards?

You dinnae have to, but thought I'd check


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2017)

Froome. Porte. bardet

Excuse my ignorance what's a wild card ?

Got it oomen thanks


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> The wild card is extra, still pick 3 riders PLUS a wild card


Amended


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Froome. Porte. bardet
> 
> Excuse my ignorance what's a wild card ?
> 
> Aru


I picked a few riders and you select one as a "wild card" in addition to your picks - it's not fully worked out yet but look up thread a bit a pick one, they might be shite. More than likely they will be. It's an experiment.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2017)

7 - Froome, Dan Martin, Porte
Wildcard: Valls


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> The wild card is extra, still pick 3 riders PLUS a wild card



Ammended


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2017)

7 - Porte, D Martin, Froome
Wildcard - J Thompson


----------



## simo105 (10 Jun 2017)

Sorry guys been on call and the last few nights have been mad!
7. Porte,froome,valverde
Wild mas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

7 - Porte, Valverde, Gallopin
WC - Tolhoek


----------



## Archie (10 Jun 2017)

Stage 7: Porte, Aru, Froome.

Flair: Valls.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

Holy crap! Just went to Eurosport to see what time live coverage started and found they had less than 30km to go, hope everyone is ok with my "late" pick


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2017)

I'd accept your 'late pick' unless anyone of em comes in first three


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2017)

Make that 5


----------



## Archie (10 Jun 2017)

I think as your running the comp your late pick is fine. Of course, any other late picks are fine too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

Stage 7:
5 - @Adam4868 
0 - everyone else

Overall:
Adam has 5 more points than yesterday
The rest of us have the same as yesterday


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Holy crap! Just went to Eurosport to see what time live coverage started and found they had less than 30km to go, hope everyone is ok with my "late" pick



That explains why it wasn't on the telly when I got in at 2.30, I guess.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2017)

good to see everyone have so much success with the wild card picks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> good to see everyone have so much success with the wild card picks


I gave you crap picks


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> good to see everyone have so much success with the wild card picks



Never mind wildcards, today's stage winner would have been a 'Golden Snitch' pick (if you'll excuse the Harry Potter metaphor).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

*no spoilers 

*


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2017)

Sorry. Post duly edited.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Never mind wildcards, today's stage winner would have been a 'Golden Snitch' pick (if you'll excuse the Harry Potter metaphor).



maybe he will ride the tour de france on a nimbus 2000


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2017)

8 - Dirty Bertie, Bardet, Fuglsang


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2017)

8. Navarro, Sicard, Lammertink
or should I pick a sprinter? nah! you'd never get a sprinter finishing on the podium on a mountain stage.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2017)

Can i just pick a bike mangufacturer i think will win?
8 - Scott, BMC, Specialized. This race is mad, back to unpuntitable status.





I'm drunk. I'll probably pick actual riders later.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2017)

Stage 8: Porte, Bardet, Froome


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2017)

FROOME. BARDET. FUSLGANG

note to self,stop picking who you want to win,pick who will !


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2017)

8 - Porte, Contador, Bardet.


----------



## gk09 (11 Jun 2017)

8-

Porte, Bardet, Aru


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

Stage 8..... Porte, Froome and Dirty Bertie


----------



## Archie (11 Jun 2017)

Stage 8: Porte, Froome, Fuglsang.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Can i just pick a bike mangufacturer i think will win?
> 8 - Scott, BMC, Specialized. This race is mad, back to unpuntitable status.
> I'm drunk. I'll probably pick actual riders later.





themosquitoking said:


> 8 - Porte, Contador, Bardet.



You were up bright and breezy this morning...


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> You were up bright and breezy this morning...


Your presuming he slept....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2017)

Stage 7:
25 - me, Adam, Archie
5 - gk09
0 - smutch, brommers, irish, mosquito, roadrage
DNS - simo

Jerseys:
100 - smutch, irish
65 - mosquito, Adam
55 - me, simo, roarage, gk09, Archie
40 - brommers

Overall:
225 - me
210 - smutch, roadrage, gk09
205 - Adam
185 - mosquito
170 - Archie
165 - irish
85 - brommers, simo

*I'll see you all again for the Tour de France, starting on 1 July 2017*


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks @Marmion


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2017)

^^^^^wot he sed^^^^^


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> You were up bright and breezy this morning...


I am ironman.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I am ironman.


Iron bru !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

The




Tour de France starts on Saturday 01.07.2017.

Teh Rulez:
3 riders for each of the jerseys: GC, Points, KOM
3 riders per stage
Scores will be awarded for 1st-5th

Jersey scores: 100, 80, 60, 30, 20
Stages: 80, 60, 50, 20, 10
Double Points Stages: 1, 5, 9, 13, 18

*New for Le Tour, I shall be introducing a "wild card" selection*: all punditeers chose one rider before the off to be their wild card rider and if that rider finishes in the top 10 of any stage they'll score 10 points. *

*The only restriction as to who the wild card rider can be is that it must not be a rider you have selected for any of the jersey competitions. *

*You can select the wild card rider as one of your 3 stage picks, if they finish in the top 5 for the stage they score whatever the stage score is plus an additional 10 points.*

Hopefully that all makes sense, if not feel free to ask @rich p to clarify things 

New punditeers more than welcome to join in.

Happy punditeering and remember **no spoilers** as it is highly likely that I shall be noting rider selections at the end of stages without having seen results/watched the stage.


----------



## brommers (25 Jun 2017)

So if they win a stage they get the same as coming 10th


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> So if they win a stage they get the same as coming 10th


10 points for top 10.

So that covers 1st - 10th, same score.

If you think your wild card will do well in the stage you can also pick him for the stage.


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> So if they win a stage they get the same as coming 10th


I think they get 80 for winning the stage and 10 for coming 10th, or 9th etc as a wildcard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

Right, to clarify: one wild card rider.
If the wild card rider finishes in the top 10 in any stage they score 10 points.


10 points. 10. Not anything fecking else.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Right, to clarify: one wild card rider.
> If the wild card rider finishes in the top 10 in any stage they score 10 points.
> 
> 
> 10 points. 10. Not anything fecking else.


Are you sure ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2017)

All teams, with the exception of Quick Step, now confirmed


----------



## brommers (27 Jun 2017)

TdF
GC - Froome, Aru, Valverde
Points - Sagan, Demare, GVA
KOM - Roglic, Majka, Caruso
Wildcard - Felline

Stage 1
Roglic, Kung, Castroviejo


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2017)

GC. Froome, Porte, Quintana
Points - Sagan, Kittel, Matthews
KOM - Rolland, Aru, Maijka
Wildcard - Pinot

S1 - Kung, Castroviejo, T Martin


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2017)

GC-- Froome. Bardet. Aru.

Points-- Sagan. Kittel. Cavendish

KOM-- Majka. De gent. Pinot

Wildcard. Cummings

Stage 1 Martin. Kung. Porte


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Dowset


He's not riding


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> He's not riding


Duh ! Thanks ill amend it now.Was a pick three names out of my head moment.


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2017)

Christ, I haven't even posted my selections yet and I see people are already copying me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2017)

GC: Aru, Porte, Bardet
Points: Sagan, Kittel, Demare
KOM: Rolland, De Gendt, Gesink
Wild Card: Greipel

1 - Roglic, Sutterlin, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2017)

***For info - I will not be recording any selections until stage 1 has started so feel free just to edit selections if you have a change of mind, no need to tag me in amendments***


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> ***For info - I will not be recording any selections until stage 1 has started so feel free just to edit selections if you have a change of mind, no need to tag me in amendments***


@Marmion ...
...okey dokey


----------



## simo105 (29 Jun 2017)

GC Porte,froome,bardet
Points pSagan,demare, bouhanni
Kom Rolland,buchmann, ion izaguirre
Wildcard latour


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2017)

G.C......Froome, Porte and Quintana
Points.....Sagan, Kittel and Demare
K.O.M....Rolland, Majka and De gent

Wild card.....Dan Martin

Stage 1....T.Martin , Roglic and Kung


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jun 2017)

GC - Froome, Aru, Bardet.
Points - Sagan, Kittel, Bouhanni
KOM - Izagirre, Aru, Majka
Wildcard - Cav


----------



## Archie (29 Jun 2017)

Le Tour

GC: Froome, Porte, Aru
Points: Sagan, Matthews, Kittel
KoM Majka, Pinot, Rolland

Wildcard: Cavendish


----------



## smutchin (30 Jun 2017)

TdF
GC - Porte, Froome, Fuglsang
Points - Peter Sagan, Kittel, Matthews
KOM - Bardet, Majka, Rolland
Wildcard - Dan Martin

Stage 1 - Tony Martin, Küng, Roglic


----------



## Shadow (30 Jun 2017)

OK, better have a go at this if only to prove a point.

GC - Bardet, Froome, Porte
Green - Kittel, Matthews, SaganP
KoM - Fuglsang, Majka, Rolland
Wildman - Demare

Stage 1 - Kung, Roglic, van Emden


----------



## gk09 (30 Jun 2017)

TdF

GC- Porte, Froome, Badet
Points- Sagan, Kittel, Demare
KoM- Pinot, Majka, De Gendt

Wildcard- Valverde


----------



## gk09 (30 Jun 2017)

Stage 1-

Martin, Roglic, Kung


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2017)

GC - Froome, Quintana,Bardet
Points - Sagan, Demare, Degenkolb
KOM - Majka, Pauwels, Pantano Jarlinson
Wildcard - Kristoff

Stage 1 - Roglic, Phinney, Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> OK, better have a go at this if only to prove a point.



Welcome aboard.

I hope your point isn't to prove the rest of us know hee-haw, we know that already.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jun 2017)

OK, not sure I'll manage to do this everyday but will give it a go.

GC - Valverde (punty mcpuntface), Froome, Porte
Points - Sagan, Cavendish, Bouhanni
KOM - Majka, Pinot, Rolland
Wildcard - Kittel

Stage 1 - Martin, Phinney, Froome

Edited.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

booze and cake said:


> OK, not sure I'll manage to do this everyday but will give it a go.
> 
> GC - Valverde (punty mcpuntface), Froome, Porte
> Points - Sagan, Kittel, Cavendish
> ...


Good to have you join in, feel free to come and go as you can. On previous form even if you miss a few (or, indeed, several) stages none of us will have scored much...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

I have just realised, due to the excitement of the "Wildman" (I am adopting Shadow's name from now on) I forgot to identify the double point stages - I'll get that sorted tonight once I have had a gander at the stages. I may even start off with double points. But only a "may" just now...


----------



## Shadow (30 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I hope your point isn't to prove the rest of us know hee-haw


Not at all Marmy, quite the opposite.
(altho it would be nice to score more than the scorer!!)

And like B&C in #1199, may not be able to prognosticate on a daily basis. My loss, I know.


----------



## Shadow (30 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I forgot to identify the double point stages


Wonderful - change teh roolz as we go along. Not that it will help me any as I'm not sure whats going on anyway!


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> (altho it would be nice to score more than the scorer!!)


Good luck, he always seems to do really well in the last few days of a GT somehow.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> Wonderful - change teh roolz as we go along. Not that it will help me any as I'm not sure whats going on anyway!


Ha, four years we've been at it. Wait and see, we don't know what's going on either.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jun 2017)

Stage 1 - Kung, Phinney, T Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> Wonderful - change teh roolz as we go along. Not that it will help me any as I'm not sure whats going on anyway!


I am quite willing to accept that punditeers may not wish to participate in double points; just let me know and I'll award you normal points


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Double Points Stages: 1, 5, 9, 13, 18

I have updated "teh rulez" accordingly. 

Please feel free to opt out


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Ha, four years we've been at it. Wait and see, we don't know what's going on either.


I thought it was a lot longer than that; @smutchin ran it for a good while


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> Not at all Marmy, quite the opposite.



You'll deffo score more than @rich p


----------



## simo105 (30 Jun 2017)

1 t Martin, Cummings,castroviejo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

***Just in case anyone missed it, double points on stage 1***

*



*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Despite me blabbering on about the parcours being crap, I'm getting a wee bit excited? 

Looking at the stages again I can but dream that it's an inspired parcours designed to make it the most brilliant Tour ever.

Tour punditry is go!!


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> ***Just in case anyone missed it, double points on stage 1***
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Is that Dirk Bogarde in Death in Venice?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

I'm so glad that Lemmy agreed to sharpen my scoring pencils a few years back


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Punditry does not get any better than this





And, all p*ssing about aside, I am delighted to see new players joining in. 

So welcome to punditry @Shadow and @booze and cake


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2017)

Please make him stop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Please make him stop.


In the name of love?


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Please make him stop.


I think he's been on the jungle juice again...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I think he's been on the jungle juice again...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jun 2017)

GC: Froome, Aru, Yates
Points: Kittel, Demare, Degenkolb
Mountain: Chavez, Majka, Voekler
Wildcard: Porte

Stage 1: Martin, Turbo-Durbo, van Baarle

Have I got that right with the wildcard?


----------



## Archie (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 1: Roglic, Van Emden, Kung.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have I got that right with the wildcard?



You have got the rules right, whether you have the right rider or not we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

User said:


> *Stage 1:* Alex Dowsett



He's not riding

edit - here's the startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=17&y=2017&k=start


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Not long now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

User said:


> thanks edited ...not a great start


You're not the only one who had him...


I despair.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Would now be an opportune time to highlight that Tom Simpson, Gino Bartali, Marco Pantani, Chris Boardman, Bradley Wiggins and Robert Millar are not riding?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Would now be an opportune time to highlight that Tom Simpson, Gino Bartali, Marco Pantani, Chris Boardman, Bradley Wiggins and Robert Millar are not riding?


Lance ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Lance ?


----------



## Shadow (1 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> So welcome to punditry @Shadow and @booze and cake


Nice to be here, thank you.
For the moment.

Now, please get this Tour started to discourage Marmy's excitement over a crap-course bike race and worse than usual inanities!!!


----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Would now be an opportune time to highlight that Tom Simpson, Gino Bartali, Marco Pantani, Chris Boardman, Bradley Wiggins and Robert Millar are not riding?



In that case I'll pick Cipollini for the first stage and Abdoujaparov for the green jersey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Points - Kittel
> 
> Wildcard - Kittel



Hi boozey (that's your new punditry name cos I ain't writing out your full forum name every day for scores update!), can you change your Wildman selection as it can't be a rider you have for a Jersey selection. Cheers 

That's 15 punditeers entered, which I think is a record number.

Let the punditeering commence. Good luck in your battle for 2nd place behind me


----------



## booze and cake (1 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hi boozey (that's your new punditry name cos I ain't writing out your full forum name every day for scores update!), can you change your Wildman selection as it can't be a rider you have for a Jersey selection. Cheers
> 
> That's 15 punditeers entered, which I think is a record number.
> 
> Let the punditeering commence. Good luck in your battle for 2nd place behind me



OK soz, I have edited it. I wanted Kittel as my WC so have now changed my points picks to: Sagan, Cavendish, Bouhanni, so no clashes and hope that's all above board.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

booze and cake said:


> OK soz, I have edited it. I wanted Kittel as my WC so have now changed my points picks to: Sagan, Cavendish, Bouhanni, so no clashes and hope that's all above board.


Very good, I'll amend your selections accordingly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 1 and overall
160 - richiepoo, Adam, roadrage, mosquito, smutch, gk09 
120 - brommers, Archie, shadow
50 - boozey (includes our 1st ever 10 Wildman points for top 10)
40 - simo, crax, Steve, Irish
0 - me*

*that'll teach me to have a double points stage in stage 1 and then pick complete duffers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

This Wildman thing is going to take a bit of time at the end of every stage.

Me and my bloody stupid ideas. 

edit - just worked out how to make it much easier than the way I did it first time. As you were.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

2 - Kittel, Demare, Sagan


----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2 - Kittel, Groenewegen, Bouhanni


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2.... Kittel, Sagan and Demare


----------



## simo105 (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2 kittel,demare,mcclay


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2 - Kristoff, Sagan, Kittel.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2 Kittel Sagan Cav


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jul 2017)

2 Kittel Sagan Groenewegen


Marmion said:


> This Wildman thing is going to take a bit of time at the end of every stage.
> 
> Me and my bloody stupid ideas.
> 
> edit - just worked out how to make it much easier than the way I did it first time. As you were.




I'm going to have to get my new wildcard tattooed onto my hand - otherwise pick him for stages as well


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2017)

I keep my wildcard close to hand !


----------



## Shadow (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2: Demare, Groenewegen, Kittel


----------



## gk09 (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2-

Kittel, Demare, Sagan


----------



## brommers (1 Jul 2017)

2. Cav, Kristoff, Demare


----------



## Archie (1 Jul 2017)

Stage 2: Kittel, Greipel, Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2017)

2. Demare, Kittel, Sagan


----------



## booze and cake (2 Jul 2017)

Kittel, Cavendish, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm going to have to get my new wildcard tattooed onto my hand - otherwise pick him for stages as well



You're allowed to pick him for stages, just not for jerseys.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> You're allowed to pick him for stages, just not for jerseys.



Correct. 

From now on you can select any rider for any stage, your wildman included


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

I'm guessing from the picks stage 2 is a sprint, cool....

2. Kittel, Sagan, Groenewegen


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

This is a late suggestion but what about extra points for picking them in the right order?


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> This is a late suggestion but what about extra points for picking them in the right order?



How often does anyone actually pick the top three, never mind getting them in the right order?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> How often does anyone actually pick the top three, never mind getting them in the right order?


Yeah but I just have.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> This is a late suggestion but what about extra points for picking them in the right order?


I'll think about how I can "maybe" work that suggestion into the Tour; but see below, it might be a waste of time and simpler if it was just for getting top 3 and not bothering about correct order. But always happy to introduce new ideas (if only to confuse you all and award myself random high scores...)



smutchin said:


> How often does anyone actually pick the top three, never mind getting them in the right order?


3 times during the Giro - you, and Crax (x2), none of them in the right order.

It doesn't happen often, we truly are shite at punditry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

OK, having thought for at least 10 seconds about Crax's suggestion:

How about: as of now (stage 2 onwards) an additional 50 points is awarded for getting the top 3 in any stage race?

We should all be picking with a view to getting the top 3 correct* as it is so there should be no change to thinking/selection.

* edit - Hopefully it does not stop the "flair" picks; it is very rare for anyone to get top 3 correct. In the Giro there were a total of 273 stage predictions possible, and 3 of these resulted in the top 3 being selected, which by my calculations is just over 1%. We really are shite.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

And just to add, this is getting close to the limit of my counting abilities!!!


----------



## gk09 (2 Jul 2017)

Out of interest, what happens if your wildcard pick retires on stage 1?!!!


*Edit... I think I probably know the answer....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

gk09 said:


> Out of interest, what happens if your wildcard pick retires on stage 1?!!!
> 
> 
> *Edit... I think I probably know the answer....


You do...


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2017)

Stage 3 - Peter Sagan, Matthews, Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Stage 2*
160 - shadow
150 - me, irish
140 - richiepoo, simo, roadrage, Archie, gk09
110 - boozey
100 - Adam
90 - mosquito, smutch, crax, Steve
80 - brommers

*Wildman points for me, mosquito, Archie, Shadow, boozey

Overall
300 - richiepoo, roadrage, gk09
280 - shadow
260 - Adam, Archie
250 - mosquito, smutch
200 - brommers
190 - irish
180 - simo
160 - boozey
150 - me
130 - crax, Steve


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 2*
> 160 - shadow
> 150 - me, irish
> 140 - richiepoo, simo, roadrage, Archie, gk09
> ...



I need to make some good picks sharpish. The magic of the spring has very much washed away


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

*I'm still adjusting to the extra counting involved for Wildman so please keep an eye on the scoring and let me know if you think I've got anything wrong.*

*Thankfully (as I had hoped) there was nobody who got 1,2,3 for bonus 50 (which is a new addition in case you missed it up-thread)*


----------



## brommers (2 Jul 2017)

3. Phil Gil, Uran, Kwiat....


----------



## gk09 (2 Jul 2017)

3-

Sagan, Matthews, Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

3 - GVA, EBH, Pheeleep Jheelbehr


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Scoring during the week is likely to be late in the evening as I'm away from home and won't be sitting down in front of my laptop to update until after watching the highlights.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll think about how I can "maybe" work that suggestion into the Tour; but see below, it might be a waste of time and simpler if it was just for getting top 3 and not bothering about correct order. But always happy to introduce new ideas (if only to confuse you all and award myself random high scores...)
> 
> 
> 3 times during the Giro - you, and Crax (x2), none of them in the right order.
> ...


I have been saying this for years.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I have been saying this for years.


And it has been true for all that time.


----------



## simo105 (2 Jul 2017)

3, griepel,Peter Sagan, Cavendish


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jul 2017)

Edit. 3 - P Sagan, EBH, Fuglsang.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2017)

3, Matthews, Demare, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2017)

Stage 3....Griepel, Sagan and Demare


----------



## booze and cake (2 Jul 2017)

3. Sagan, Kristoff, Greg VA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

*Also, a quick reminder, if I have "liked" your picks that means I have written them down; so if you change them after I have "liked" your picks for a stage can you either tag me on the thread or PM me to let me know; chances are I'll be writing names down at various times of the day when I get the chance rather than in a one go as it'll take quite a while to write down/score/post scores if I do that. Cheers.*


----------



## brommers (2 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> *Also, a quick reminder, if I have "liked" your picks that means I have written them down; so if you change them after I have "liked" your picks for a stage can you either tag me on the thread or PM me to let me know; chances are I'll be writing names down at various times of the day when I get the chance rather than in a one go as it'll take quite a while to write down/score/post scores if I do that. Cheers.*


I sort of worked that out. You probably snigger to yourself every time you see my picks.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2017)

Stage 3 Sagan. Greipel. Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> I sort of worked that out. You probably snigger to yourself every time you see my picks.


Not every time...


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Stage 3 - Peter Sagan, Matthews, Dan Martin



@Marmion Slight change after studying the route more closely:

Stage 3 - Peter Sagan, Matthews, GVA


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2017)

stage 3 - Sagan, GVA, Kwiatkowski


----------



## Shadow (3 Jul 2017)

#3: somewhat boringly - SaganP, Matthews, vanAvermaet.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2017)

3 Sagan, Golden Greg and Matthews

Shame that Kwiatkowski can't go for it due to serving Froome


----------



## Archie (3 Jul 2017)

Stage 3: Gilbert, Matthews, Kwiatkowski.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> @Marmion Slight change after studying the route more closely:
> 
> Stage 3 - Peter Sagan, Matthews, GVA



Hmmmmm. Any chance you could pretend you didn't see this, Marmers?


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2017)

4. Cav, Kittel, P. Sagan


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

In previous GTs, the cycling sites show a profile map of the course plus a zoom of the last km. The latter isn't shown on CyclingNews or Procyclingstats, unless I'm missing something?
Like a brain!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> In previous GTs, the cycling sites show a profile map of the course plus a zoom of the last km. The latter isn't shown on CyclingNews or Procyclingstats, unless I'm missing something?
> Like a brain!


Twitter is your friend...


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Twitter is your friend...


Is it?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> In previous GTs, the cycling sites show a profile map of the course plus a zoom of the last km. The latter isn't shown on CyclingNews or Procyclingstats, unless I'm missing something?
> Like a brain!


http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/tour-de-france/tour-de-france-route-192041
Any good ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

Stage 3*
170 - smutch, irish
160 - shadow, Steve
140 - richiepoo, gk09
100 - crax, boozey
90 - roadrage
80 - Adam, simo, mosquito
60 - Archie
20 - me
0 - brommers

* Wildman points for roadrage, smutch, irish 

Overall
440 - richiepoo, shadow, gk09
420 - smutch
390 - roadrage
360 - irish
340 - Adam
330 - mosquito
320 - Archie
290 - Steve
260 - simo, boozey
230 - crax
200 - brommers
170 - me


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/tour-de-france/tour-de-france-route-192041
> Any good ?


It still doesn't show the finish though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Is it?


Last 5km tomorrow











Road furniture and a roundabout just before the flamme rouge


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Last 5km tomorrow
> View attachment 360267
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that from?


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

Stage 4 - Kittel, Demare, Groenewegen


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Where was that from?



Letour.com


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Where was that from?


see above ^^^^

all linked from twitter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

4 - Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## Archie (3 Jul 2017)

Stage 4: Greipel, Demare, Kittel.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2017)

4. Greipel, Kittel, Groenewegen


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

4. Sagan, Demare, Matthews


----------



## gk09 (3 Jul 2017)

Stage 4-

Demare, Kittel, Cav


----------



## simo105 (3 Jul 2017)

4. Kittel,demare, bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2017)

4 - Sagan, Cav, Kittel.


----------



## booze and cake (3 Jul 2017)

4. Kittel, Greipel, Cav


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2017)

Kittel,. Sagan,. Greipel


----------



## Shadow (3 Jul 2017)

#4 - repeat of stage 2: Kittel, Demare, Groenewegen


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2017)

4 Gorilla, Demaré and Kittel


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2017)

Stage 4....... Demare , Kittel and Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

Surely we're going to get 1,2,3 today?
Surely...


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely we're going to get 1,2,3 today?
> Surely...



I got 1,2,3,4 yesterday. And in the right order. Albeit in a non-rules-compliant kind of way. Dammit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely we're going to get 1,2,3 today?
> Surely...


Oh well, there's always tomorrow...

I'm off to watch a pre-season game of soccer ball this evening so scores will be updated late in the evening - I have done the adding up bit but don't have laptop access til later


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oh well, there's always tomorrow...
> 
> I'm off to watch a pre-season game of soccer ball this evening so scores will be updated late in the evening - I have done the adding up bit but don't have laptop access til later


Maybe you could drop us a postcard


----------



## Archie (4 Jul 2017)

Stage 5: Froome, Porte, Aru

Stage 6: Kittel, Greipel, Demare

Stage 7: Kittel, Greipel, Demare

Stage 8: Bardet, Froome, Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

*Reminder - double points on stage 5*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

Stage 4*
110 - me
100 - Archie, steve
90 - simo
80 - richiepoo, roadrage, smutch, shadow, gk09, irish
60 - brommers
30 - crax
20 - Adam, boozey
0 - mosquito

* Wildman points for me, shadow and crax

Overall
520 - shadow, gk09
500 - richiepoo, smutch
470 - roadrage
440 - irish
420 - Archie
390 - steve
360 - Adam
350 - simo
330 - mosquito
280 - me, boozey
260 - crax
200 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Maybe you could drop us a postcard


Have a holiday snap


----------



## gk09 (4 Jul 2017)

6-

Martin, Porte, Froome


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jul 2017)

ooof I'm doing well at this, so this seems like the kiss of death....5. Porte, Froome, Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2017)

Froome Quintana Thomas


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Have a holiday snap
> View attachment 360430


Looks cold there, ask for your money back.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2017)

5 - Porte, Froome, Aru.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2017)

5. Porte, Bardet, Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

5 - Froomedawg, Porte, Aru


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> 6 - Froomedawg, Porte, Aru



What about stage 5?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2017)

5 Froome Porte Aru

The latter wearing a national champions jersey only bettered by that of Demare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What about stage 5?


just seeing if anyone was awake...


----------



## brommers (4 Jul 2017)

5. Flair Picks
Froome
Quintana
Porte


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2017)

5. Porte, Froome, Quintana


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 5......Froome, Porte and Quintana


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2017)

#5: the dawg, porte, quintana


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 5 - Porte, Dan Martin, Aru


----------



## simo105 (5 Jul 2017)

5. Porte,Thomas,pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

Surely today is the day for the 1,2,3...


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely today is the day for the 1,2,3...


Didnae you say that yesterday?!!.....


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

Between us, we've picked all the likely contenders...

So that pretty much guarantees it will be an outsider who wins the stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

Shadow said:


> Didnae you say that yesterday?!!.....


I'll probably be saying it all Tour


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely today is the day for the 1,2,3...



By my reckoning, we've got:
1,2,4
2,3,4 (x2)
1,3,4 (x2)

...but no 1,2,3


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

No 1,2,3 again. But decent scoring. I'm driving home this evening so no scores update until later.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Jul 2017)

You're all so greedy...sorry, I mean good.

I'm chuffed if one of my picks get top 5. At least sprint stage picks are easier now.

6. Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## brommers (5 Jul 2017)

6.
Arndt, Swift and McLay


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 6..... Kittel, Demare and Gorrilla Griepel


----------



## gk09 (5 Jul 2017)

6-

Kittel, Demare, Boohanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 5*:
330 - smutch
310 - Steve
300 - me, mosquito, Archie
260 - gk09
150 - roadrage
140 - brommers, richiepoo, shadow, boozey
110 - irish
100 - Adam
40 - simo, crax

* Wildman points to roadrage, smutch, Steve, irish

Overall: we have echelons
830 - smutch
...780 - gk09
......720 - Archie
.........700 - Steve
............660 - shadow
...............640 - richiepoo

630 - mosquito
...620 - roadrage
......580 - me
.........550 - irish
............460 - Adam
...............420 - boozey

390 - simo
...340 - brommers
......300 - crax


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2017)

6. Kittel, BooHoohani, Demare


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

@Marmion if your Wildman pick places on a double points stage do you get 10 or 20 points


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2017)

#6 - going with my same sprint picks again of Kittel, Démare and Groenewegen...

...even tho I think the Gorilla will be on the podium!


----------



## simo105 (5 Jul 2017)

6 demare bouhanni kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> @Marmion if your Wildman pick places on a double points stage do you get 10 or 20 points


10


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

6 - Greipel, Kittel, Demare


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2017)

cant blame me for trying....


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 5*:
> 330 - smutch
> 310 - Steve
> 300 - me, mosquito, Archie
> ...


Hell yeah, about to enter the top flight. Watch out richeypoo, i'm coming for you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> cant blame me for trying....


I could.

I could also deduct points


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 6. Greipel, Bouhanni, Demare.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I could.
> 
> I could also deduct points


I've noticed you seem to be going power mad in the last few weeks.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2017)

Stage 6
Kittel greipal demare


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I could also deduct points


You could also DQ him if you wanted to follow the harsh judgements of the commissaires!!!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2017)

6 Demaré Gorilla and Kittel


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Hell yeah, about to enter the top flight. Watch out richeypoo, i'm coming for you.


Eeeeeeekkkk!


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2017)

Stage 6 - Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I've noticed you seem to be going power mad in the last few weeks.


You must have just noticed, I have been like that for years 


Shadow said:


> You could also DQ him if you wanted to follow the harsh judgements of the commissaires!!!


Now, there's an idea...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Surely today is the day for the 1,2,3...


I don't think we'll be seeing it today.


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I've noticed you seem to be going power mad in the last few weeks.


He's making it all up as he goes along.


----------



## Shadow (6 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> He's making it all up as he goes along.


why change the habits etc...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2017)

6. Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I don't think we'll be seeing it today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


>


I knew that would work


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

Well, my fingers and toes are working OT after that stage!

We have a number of 1st, 2nd, and 3rd bonus points of 50, plus Wildman points.

Special mention to me, @booze and cake and @Crackle for being


Spoiler: lucky



f*cking outstanding 


 and getting top 3 and Wildman points. 
Deep knowledge, indeed...

Stage 6*:
250 - me, crax, boozey
240 - roadrage, Archie, smutch, Steve
190 - Adam
150 - richiepoo, simo, gk09, shadow
140 - irish
120 -mosquito
0 - brommers

* includes wildman points for me, shadow, crax, boozey
* includes top 3 points for Adam, me, roadrage, Archie, smutch, crax, boozey and Steve

Overall:
1070 - smutch
960 - Archie
940 - Steve
930 - gk09
860 - roadrage
830 - me
810 - shadow
790 - richiepoo
750 - mosquito
700 - Adam
690 - irish
670 - boozey
550 - crax
540 - simo
340 - brommers

Go us!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2017)

With my Wildman pick, I got the top four! Which only temporarily lifts me off the bottom!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> With my Wildman pick, I got the top four! Which only temporarily lifts me off the bottom!


I got top 3 and 3rd.

Boozey got top 3 and 1st.

Get back in line laddie...


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> With my Wildman pick, I got the top four! Which only temporarily lifts me off the bottom!


Don't worry - it won't be temporary


----------



## brommers (6 Jul 2017)

7.
Greipel, Demare, Groenewegen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

7 - Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2017)

Stage 7.... Kittel, Demare and Griepel


----------



## Shadow (6 Jul 2017)

Shadow said:


> #6 - going with my same sprint picks again of Kittel, Démare and Groenewegen...
> 
> ..._*even tho I think the Gorilla will be on the podium!*_


(my bold & italics)
# 7: Right, giving up on the young dutchman for this one and going for a very boring Kittel, Démare and Greipel; hey ho, saturday will be different.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2017)

Stage 7 - Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2017)

7 - Kittel Demare Greipel


----------



## simo105 (6 Jul 2017)

7. Kittel demare matthews


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2017)

7 - Kittel, Bouhanni, Greipel.


----------



## gk09 (7 Jul 2017)

7- Demare, Kittel, Kristoff


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2017)

kittel greipal demare


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2017)

7. Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## booze and cake (7 Jul 2017)

7. if it aint broke....Kittel, Demare, Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2017)

We'll deffo get lots of top 3 points today...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2017)

7. Kittel, Demare, Bouhani


----------



## gk09 (7 Jul 2017)

Stage 8-

Dan Martin, Wellens, Matthews


----------



## booze and cake (7 Jul 2017)

8. Cummings, Greg VanA, Phil Gilbert


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2017)

8 Cummings, Chavez, Rolland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2017)

Stage 7*:
130 - simo
100 - gk09
90 - me, theboozeman, crax
80 - richiepoo, Adam, roadrage, mosquito, Archie, smutch, shadow, Steve, irish
0 - brommers

Wildman points for me, crax and theboozeman

Overall:
1150 - smutch
1040 - Archie
1030 - gk09
1020 - Steve
940 - roadrage
920 - me
890 - shadow
870 - richiepoo
830 - mosquito
780 - Adam
770 - irish
760 - theboozeman
670 - simo
640 - crax
340 - brommers

Whilst punditry is exciting, we cannot hope to achieve this level of euphoria:


rich p said:


> I had mackerel with gooseberry sauce last week. Yumtus!


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 7*:
> 130 - simo
> 100 - gk09
> 90 - me, theboozeman
> ...


Oy, my wildman was fourth and I need those points.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oy, my wildman was fourth and I need those points.


So he was, I'll amend.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2017)

8 - Pinot, Aru, Pauwels 

edit - Rolland out, Aru in


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2017)

8 - Chavanel, D Martin, Cummings.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2017)

Cummings. Wellens Martin


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2017)

8. Roglic, Rolland, De Gendt


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2017)

8. Cummings,pantano, Guillaume martin


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

This stage does seem to have Stevo's name written all over it...

Stage 8 - Cummings, Wellens, Ulissi


----------



## Shadow (8 Jul 2017)

#8 - Pinot, Ulissi, Benoot.

(My prime 'flair' pick has been chosen by someone else but I think he 's too high on GC)


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2017)

Stage 8.... Cummings, Froome and Dan Martin


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

8 Cummings, Pinot, Golden Greg


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

@brommers - can't see a selection from you for stage 8, we might get an early break so just a reminder to get your pick in. If I have missed it please let me know.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

Shadow said:


> (My prime 'flair' pick has been chosen by someone else but I think he 's too high on GC)



Guillaume Martin? I think that's potentially a great flair pick by @simo105. Albert Bettiol was also on my shortlist but I'm playing safe today.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Guillaume Martin? I think that's potentially a great flair pick by @simo105. Albert Bettiol was also on my shortlist but I'm playing safe today.



The thinking man's rider?


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> @brommers - can't see a selection from you for stage 8, we might get an early break so just a reminder to get your pick in. If I have missed it please let me know.


Internet has been down for a day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Internet has been down for a day.


Bugger.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jul 2017)

Great stage today I thought.


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2017)

9. Froome, Aru, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

Stage 8:

well done to @simo105, our flair scorer of the day 

50 points for 3rd.

Nobody else scored anything.

I'll not bother updating the list.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> well done to @simo105, our flair scorer of the day



Well, I got something right, at least!


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stage 8:
> 
> well done to @simo105, our flair scorer of the day
> 
> ...


Listened to a podcast about wanty and this was a target stage for him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

simo105 said:


> Listened to a podcast about wanty and this was a target stage for him.


OK 50 points deducted for cheating by doing homework


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2017)

simo105 said:


> Listened to a podcast about wanty and this was a target stage for him.





Marmion said:


> OK 50 points deducted for cheating by doing homework



I didnt realise we were supposed to know what we are doing.....


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> I didnt realise we were supposed to know what we are doing.....


It's good to listen to whilst driving to work! Most the times the tips don't come off. As shown by the league table


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2017)

9. D Martin,pantano,porte


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

simo105 said:


> It's good to listen to whilst driving to work! Most the times the tips don't come off. As shown by the league table


I didn't even know there were such things - cycling radio broadcasts?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

*** Just spotted that tomorrow is a double points stage ***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

User said:


> STAGE 9 .............going for flair, breakaway to stayaway GC to battle among themselves, double points will always make it a flair pick
> 
> Esteban Chaves................................Tiesj Benoot...........................Jakob Fuglsang


I liked that for the "blurb" but I suppose I'd better write them down now as well...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

In an exciting move, I bought new pens today. 3 different colours for main scoring, wildman scoring and top 3 scoring. To date there has only been black and red - welcome to the new blue (although it will get little use!)

Punditry goes high tech.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

You'll notice I originally forgot the 50 point for top 3 scoring...

edit - you'll also notice the top punditeer on the left (me) knows how the wildman competition works


----------



## gk09 (8 Jul 2017)

9-

Froome, Pinot, Bardet


----------



## simo105 (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I didn't even know there were such things - cycling radio broadcasts?


It's a podcast, just put the cycling podcast in Google and it will come up they do one every stage, I thinks it's the telegraph one


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

simo105 said:


> It's a podcast, just put the cycling podcast in Google and it will come up they do one every stage, I thinks it's the telegraph one



Formerly telegraph, now just 'the cycling podcast' - sponsorships with Eurosport, Rapha, SIS, and Nederburg wines at present.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

simo105 said:


> It's a podcast, just put the cycling podcast in Google and it will come up they do one every stage, I thinks it's the telegraph one


I don't "do" the Telegraph or any other right wing shite*. I know it means I sometimes miss stuff but "hey-ho"

* this means I have not read a newspaper for years nor click on links


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I don't "do" the Telegraph or any other right wing shite*. I know it means I sometimes miss stuff but "hey-ho"
> 
> * this means I have not read a newspaper for years nor click on links



I find it annoying how often the best sports writing is published by the worst organisations


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I find it annoying how often the best sports writing is published by the worst organisations


I know, it's sometimes annoying when I miss out on things but, then again, I can stand with a clear conscience that I try as much as possible not to support those organisations who would be swear-filtered as daffodils on CC


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I know, it's sometimes annoying when I miss out on things but, then again, I can stand with a clear conscience that I try as much as possible not to support those organisations who would be swear-filtered as daffodils on CC



The cycling podcast is very good, highly recommend it. Once paid for by the Torygraph, no longer the case (not explicitly at least)


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2017)

Stage 9..... Froome, Porte and Quintana


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2017)

I believe that 5 live sports extra have live radio commentary at 2.30pm daily


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

9 Froome Porte Martin

@Marmion updated picks: Froome, Martin, Bardet


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2017)

9. Aru, Froome, Porte


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2017)

Stage 9 - Aru, Bardet, Dan Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2017)

Safe or Flair? Safe or Flair?

Safe.

9 - Aru, Froome, D. Martin

edit - Porte out, Froome in


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2017)

9 - Aru, D Martin, Porte.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jul 2017)

9. Bardet, Quintana, Froome


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2017)

Froome. Aru. Bardet


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2017)

9. Aru, Pantano, Rolland


----------



## Shadow (9 Jul 2017)

#9 - Bardet (am hoping so, so much!), Froome, Majka.


----------



## Archie (9 Jul 2017)

Stage 9: Aru, Froome, Majka.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2017)

Stage 9*:
160 - Adam
140 - shadow, gk09, boozey
120 - brommers, richiepoo, me, Archie
110 - roadrage
100 - Steve
70 - smutch
20 - mosquito, crax
10 - irish
0 - simo

* includes Wildman points for roadrage, smutch and irish

Overall:
1220 - smutch
1170 - gk09
1160 - Archie
1120 - Steve
1050 - roadrage
1040 - me, shadow
990 - richiepoo
940 - Adam
900 - boozey
850 - mosquito
780 - irish
720 - simo
660 - crax
460 - brommers

A rest day for my fingers and toes tomorrow 

Edit - scores amended following my usual "pre rest day" check, I had omitted wildman scores for @Shadow and @Crackle (even when Crax told me, I forgot to update in the scoring book so missed the carry-forward).


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> edit - Porte out, Froome in



Canny.


----------



## brommers (9 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> A rest day for my fingers and toes tomorrow


Well deserved


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Canny.


Uncanny!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Uncanny!


Deep knowledge.


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2017)

10.
Kristoff, Bouhanni and Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2017)

10 - Kittel Greipel Groenewegen


----------



## gk09 (10 Jul 2017)

10-

Kittel, Griepel, EBH


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jul 2017)

10 - Matthews, Kittel, Greipel.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2017)

Stage 10 KITTEL. GREIPAL. EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2017)

10 - Kittel, Kristoff, G'wegen


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 10 - Matthews, Greipel, Kittel


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2017)

10 kittel,Matthews, mcclay


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2017)

Not a Spoiler
My wildcard Fabio 'The Cat' Felline is going to score some points for me today.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2017)

With my wildman Démare out, I'm back to encouraging the yourng dutchman again!
So, #10: Kitten Kittel, Gorilla Greipel, DillydallyGroenewegen.


----------



## booze and cake (11 Jul 2017)

10. Kittel, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 10.... Kittel, Griepel and Eddy Boss


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2017)

10. Kittel, Greipel, Boohooani


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2017)

10. Kittel, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## Archie (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 10: Kittel, Greipel, Groenewegen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2017)

Could be another top 3 day today...


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Could be another top 3 day today...


Could be another boring day ?


----------



## Archie (11 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Could be another boring day ?


No spoilers!


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Could be _*another*_ top 3 day today...



I must have missed the other(s)..!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 10*:
140 - me
130 - Archie, shadow, Steve, irish
90 - richiepoo, crax, boozey
80 - Adam, Simo, roadrage, mosquito, smutch, gk09
10 - brommers

*includes Wildman points for crax

Overall:
1300 - smutch
1290 - Archie
1250 - gk09, Steve
1180 - me
1170 - shadow
1130 - roadrage
1080 - richiepoo
1020 - Adam
990 - boozey
930 - mosquito
910 - irish
800 - simo
750 - crax
470 - brommers


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2017)

11.
Kittel, McLay, Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2017)

11. Usain Bolt, Carl Lewis, Ben Johnson

back later with a less interesting choice


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> 11. Usain Bolt, Carl Lewis, Ben Johnson
> 
> back later with a less interesting choice


I came up with the idea of picking Mercx and a couple of other oldies for tomorrow earlier today. You have stolen my joke sir.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 11 - Kittel, Groenewegen, Kristoff


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2017)

Stage 11 Kittel, Eddy Boss and Griepel (sooner or later)


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2017)

10 Kittel Degenkolb Groenewegen


----------



## gk09 (11 Jul 2017)

11-

Kittel, Groan again, EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2017)

11 - Kittel, Greipel, G'wegen


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2017)

Cummings. E. B H. Kittel
Bored of my picks !


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Cummings. E. B H. Kittel
> Bored of my picks !


I agree, punditing on this parcours and with so few potential winners left is not quite the best tour we've had. 
11 - Kittel, EBH, Matthews.


----------



## simo105 (11 Jul 2017)

11. Cummings,Kung,Dion smith
Breakaway day tomorrow


----------



## booze and cake (12 Jul 2017)

11. Kittel, G'wegen, Mclay


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2017)

11. Cummings, Swift, Cimolai

cos I'm bored


----------



## Shadow (12 Jul 2017)

#11 - Kittel, Greipel, Groenewegen. 

Maybe a day for a 1, 2 & 3 eh Marmy? Or maybe a good day for a decent break to work?


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2017)

11. mcClay, Groenewegen, Boohooani, also bored


----------



## Shadow (12 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> cos I'm bored





Crackle said:


> also bored


Cos of the race, today's stage or PTP?!


----------



## Archie (12 Jul 2017)

Stage 11: Kittel, Greipel, Van Avermaet.

Was going to pick Bouhanni but came to my senses.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2017)

Shadow said:


> #11 - Kittel, Greipel, Groenewegen.
> 
> Maybe a day for a 1, 2 & 3 eh Marmy? Or maybe a good day for a decent break to work?


I am 100% convinced that we'll get a top 3 today...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2017)

We have top 3 winners!!!

I knew it...

Scores updated later, heading out on my bike for a while.


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2017)

12. Bennett, Roglic, Cummings


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2017)

12. Froome Aru Bardet


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2017)

12. froome. Bardet aru
(Same as podium in Paris ?)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2017)

2 punditeers with top 3 today, well done @gk09 and @User 

It's all getting rather exciting at the business end...

Stage 11*:
240 - gk09, irish
170 - boozey
150 - me, mosquito
140 - smutch, shadow, Steve
130 - Adam, roadrage
90 - brommers
80 - Archie
60 - crax
0 - richiepoo, simo

*includes wildman points for me and boozey (I also added boozey's wildman points to overall from yesterday as I missed it), and top 3 points for gk09 and irish

Overall:
1490 - gk09
1440 - smutch
1390 - Steve
1370 - Archie
1330 - me
1310 - shadow
1260 - roadrage
1160 - boozey
1150 - Adam, irish
1080 - richiepoo, mosquito
810 - crax
800 - simo
580 - brommers

I'm looking forward to all the flamboyant selections over the next few stages from those who were claiming to be bored - Froome, Aru, Bardet


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2017)

Stage 12..... Froome, Aru and Dan Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> 2 punditeers with top 3 today, well done @gk09 and @User
> 
> It's all getting rather exciting at the business end...
> 
> ...


Ha @rich p i told you this day would come. I was hoping we'd both be a bit further up the business end than this though.


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2017)

12 - Froome, Aru, Bardet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2017)

User said:


> STAGE 12
> 
> I know I should play it safe but I've gone a bit giddy with my brilliant 1 - 2 - 3 prediction, so its a breakaway to stay away..
> 
> ...


good stuff


----------



## simo105 (12 Jul 2017)

12 mollema, barguil, benoot


----------



## gk09 (12 Jul 2017)

12-

Froome, Badet, Martin


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2017)

Stage 12 - Rolland, Barguil, Atapuma


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2017)

#12: Froome, MartinD, Caruso.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2017)

12 - Barguil, D. Martin, Buchmann


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2017)

12. Barguil, Rolland, Caruso


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jul 2017)

12. Martin, Froome, Bardet


----------



## Archie (13 Jul 2017)

Stage 12: Pinot, Froome, Dan Martin.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2017)

12 Froome Bardet Aru


----------



## brommers (13 Jul 2017)

13.
Yates, D. Martin, Frome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2017)

No scores update tonight, just back home and my heid's deid and will just result in incorrect adding up.

I'll do both stages tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2017)

13 - Barguil, Bardet, D. Martin


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2017)

13 Barguil Cummings Van Avermaet


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2017)

13 
Bardet Froome. Martin


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> ... heid's deid.. .


You're weird.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

13. Bardet, Aru, Barguil


----------



## gk09 (14 Jul 2017)

13-

Martin, Barguil, Benoot


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jul 2017)

13 - Aru, Uran, D Martin.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2017)

Stage 13 - Uran, Buchmann, Wellens


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

13. Uran, Bardet, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> 13. Bardet, Aru, Barguil





rich p said:


> 13. Uran, Bardet, Froome



A new tactic?


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jul 2017)

13. Gallopin, GVA, Phil Gil


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2017)

13. Wellens, Rolland, Pantano


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> A new tactic?


Whoops, I was a bit worse for wear last night!! I have no recollection of that.
I'l go with the second one. 
Uran, Bardet, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Whoops, I was a bit worse for wear last night!! I have no recollection of that.
> I'l go with the second one.
> Uran, Bardet, Froome


I thought that Mr Harvey may have played a part in it


----------



## simo105 (14 Jul 2017)

13 Aru bardet uran


----------



## Shadow (14 Jul 2017)

#13: Benoot, Calmejane, Bardet.

(couldn't find a third frenchman I fancied!!)


----------



## Archie (14 Jul 2017)

Stage 13: Bardet, Uran, Gallopin.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2017)

Shadow said:


> #13: Benoot, Calmejane, Bardet.
> 
> (couldn't find a third frenchman I fancied!!)




Ooh la la


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Whoops, I was a bit worse for wear last night!! I have no recollection of that.
> I'l go with the second one.





Spoiler: Potential for spoiler if you have been paying attention



You're better p*ssed


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2017)

14.
Matthews
T.V.
GVA


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

13. Gilbert, Wellens, GVA


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> 13. Gilbert, Wellens, GVA



Have a word, @Marmion he can't have 3 picks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

It's not so easy now that we've had a few non-sprint stages...

However, @ItsSteveLovell has had a couple of decent days whilst the rest of us have been less lucky 

Stage 12*:
130 - richiepoo, Adam, mosquito, Steve
80 - boozey
60 - roadrage
10 - irish
0 - brommers, me, simo, shadow, gk09, crax

* includes wildman points for roadrage, smutch, and irish

Stage 13#: *now amended after brommers highlighted that it was a double points stage*
160 - me, gk09, Steve
20 - roadrage (I couldn't see stage pick so only wildman points), smutch, irish, brommers
0 - richiepoo, Adam, simo, mosquito, Archie, shadow, crax, boozey

# includes wildman points for roadrage, smutch, and irish

Overall:
1680 - Steve
1650 - gk09
1490 - me
1460 - smutch
1370 - Archie
1330 - roadrage
1310 - shadow
1280 - Adam
1240 - boozey
1210 - richiepoo, mosquito
1170 - irish
810 - crax
800 - simo
600 - brommers

That was a bit of a task doing 2 stages in one go, please check your scores - I have double checked but please let me know if you think I have miscalculated 

@roadrash - I couldn't see a stage 13 selection for you...


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2017)

bugger,not to worry, I had picked ....Stage 13 ....Bardet , Froome and Dan Martin.... musnt have clicked post reply... ah well never mind


----------



## simo105 (14 Jul 2017)

14. Gva,Benoot,,ebh


----------



## gk09 (14 Jul 2017)

14-

Mathews, GVA, Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's not so easy now that we've had a few non-sprint stages...
> 
> However, @ItsSteveLovell has had a couple of decent days whilst the rest of us have been less lucky
> 
> ...




Pride comes before a fall so I'll hold off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

As you'll all know by now I sometimes get p*ssed make stuff up as I go along.

Over on the "spoilers" thread, the discussion went something like this:


Marmion said:


> I am currently trying to guess which Belgians will bugger off and take the top spots...





Adam4868 said:


> Cummings Belgian enough?



Which then led to this:



Marmion said:


> I'll award double points on Cummings in PTP if anyone is stupid enough to pick him...



So double points for Cummings if anyone selects him.

Not that I am advocating he'll stand a chance. He won't.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

14 - (The legend that is) Philippe Gilbert, GVA, Bakelants


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2017)

Ok ok I'll have to put up or shut up

Cummings. GVA. Bennet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok ok I'll have to put up or shut up
> 
> Cummings


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2017)

Sharpen your pencil and get your eraser out Marmy
Stage 13 was double points
Yates came 5th


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2017)

Stage 14 - Matthews, GVA, EBH


----------



## booze and cake (15 Jul 2017)

Matthews, Gallopin, GVA


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2017)

14 Matthews, Golden Greg, Tony Galloping


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2017)

14 - Cummings, Chavanel, Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Sharpen your pencil and get your eraser out Marmy
> Stage 13 was double points
> *xxxx* came 5th


Oh bollocks, so it was...


scores updated for double points and now including 5th place points for brommers, the main beneficiary of this being me in terms of moving up a place


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2017)

Stage 14......Kittel, Mathews and Griepel


----------



## Shadow (15 Jul 2017)

#14 - van Avermaert, Matthews, Calmejane


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> bugger,not to worry, I had picked ....Stage 13 ....Bardet , Froome and Dan Martin.... musnt have clicked post reply... ah well never mind


I thought Marmy was supposed to be clairvoyant - he's definitely a fraud 
ps. Wouldn't have scored any points anyway


----------



## Archie (15 Jul 2017)

Stage 14: Matthews, Van Avermaet, Boasson-Hagen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> I thought Marmy was supposed to be clairvoyant - he's definitely a fraud
> ps. Wouldn't have scored any points anyway


I knew who he'd have picked, I just wanted to draw him out as boringly predictable. No flair at all


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2017)

Talked myself out of a 1-2-3 and you didn't help Marmy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Talked myself out of a 1-2-3 and you didn't help Marmy


I am but the adder-upper...

And we have top 3 winners again today!! Not brommers tho...


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2017)

Not only top three, but wildman too.


----------



## brommers (15 Jul 2017)

15.
DVB
Phil Gil
O. Naesen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

Congratulations to @Archie and @smutchin for their top 3 wins today  with smutch also having wildman points as well.

Stage 14*:
250 - smutch
240 - Archie
140 - brommers, shadow, gk09, boozey, Steve
110 - simo
90 - roadrage
80 - richiepoo, me, mosquito
70 - irish
60 - Adam
0 - crax (@Crackle, I can't see any selections from you - let me know if I missed them)

*includes wildman points for roadrage, smutch and irish 


Overall:
1820 - Steve
1790 - gk09
1710 - smutch
1610 - Archie
1570 - me
1450 - shadow
1420 - roadrage
1380 - boozey
1340 - Adam
1290 - richiepoo, mosquito
1240 - irish
910 - simo
810 - crax
740 - brommers


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2017)

No, forgot today, travelling disrupted my routine


----------



## simo105 (15 Jul 2017)

15 barguil,Gilbert,benoot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

15 - de Gendt, Bakelants, Barguil


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2017)

Barguil Martin. Cummings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Martin



I shall be noting this as Dan.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I shall be noting this as Dan.


Thanks late night !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks late night !


I just wanted to check as I had G. Martin on my shortlist.

I usually just go with the "obvious" version if more than one rider has the same name.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I just wanted to check as I had G. Martin on my shortlist.
> 
> I usually just go with the "obvious" version if more than one rider has the same name.


I'm so predictable ! Sat up late drinking wine when I should be packing.for.hols tommorow......why do you all ways get a second wind when you've gotta be up early


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm so predictable ! Sat up late drinking wine when I should be packing.for.hols tommorow......why do you all ways get a second wind when you've gotta be up early


I have never experienced this "get up early" thing...


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2017)

15 - Landa, Aru, Barguil.


----------



## booze and cake (16 Jul 2017)

15. GVA, Barguil, Gallopin


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2017)

Don't forget there's Tony Martin as well!


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2017)

Stage 15 - Cummings, Ulissi, Herrada


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2017)

15. Barguil, Cummings, Matthews


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2017)

Stage 15, Cummings, Dan Martin and Barguil


----------



## gk09 (16 Jul 2017)

15- 

Barguil, Gallopin, Calmejane


----------



## Archie (16 Jul 2017)

Stage 15: Pantano, Barguil, Matthews.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2017)

15. Cummings, Pauwels, Pantano


----------



## Shadow (16 Jul 2017)

#15 - Barguil, Bakelants, Calmejane


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2017)

15 Callmejane Cummings Matthews


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2017)

Stage 15*:
70 - irish
60 - smutch, gk09, boozey
20 - richiepoo
10 - Adam, me, simo, roadrage, mosquito, Archie, shadow
0 - brommers, crax, Steve

* includes wildman points for richiepoo 

Overall:
1850 - gk09
1820 - Steve
1770 - smutch
1620 - Archie
1580 - me
1460 - shadow
1440 - boozey
1430 - roadrage
1350 - Adam
1310 - richiepoo, irish
1300 - mosquito
920 - simo
810 - crax
740 - brommers

Rest Day tomorrow.
Final double points stage on stage 18.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2017)

I need the rest day. Like Yates, I'm totally farked!


----------



## brommers (17 Jul 2017)

16. Matthews, Cummings, EBH


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2017)

16. Matthews, Greenewegen, EBH


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2017)

Stage 16 - Matthews, Kristoff, Colbrelli


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2017)

16 - Cummings, EBH, Matthews,


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2017)

16 - Matthews Colbrelli GvA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2017)

16 - GVA, de Gendt, Naesen

edited after looking at the stage profile and further edited due to Gilbert not starting


----------



## simo105 (17 Jul 2017)

16 barguil,ebh,matthews


----------



## gk09 (18 Jul 2017)

16-

Kittel, EBH, Groanagain


----------



## roadrash (18 Jul 2017)

Stage 16.... Eddy Boss, Mathews and Griepel


----------



## Shadow (18 Jul 2017)

#16 - Kittel, Matthews, Cummings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2017)

Gilbert out due to illness


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> Stage 16.... Eddy Boss, Mathews and Phil Geeelbert


See above


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> 16. Matthews, Cummings, Gilbert


Likewise


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2017)

Thanks @Marmion - Done. EBH in for Gilbert.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2017)

16. Kittel, EBH, Mathews


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2017)

I've got limited internet here in France so I'll pick today then probally leave it to you all.
Matthews Cummings. Eddy bh


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jul 2017)

bit late today, sorry. Kittel, Greipel, Degenklob


----------



## roadrash (18 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> See above


Changed to Griepel


----------



## Archie (18 Jul 2017)

Stage 16: Greipel, Matthews, Cummings.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2017)

17 - Buchmann, Barguil, Bakelants


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2017)

Might be tomorrow til scores get updated from today's stage, will try to get them done tonight if possible


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2017)

17. Froome, Bardet and Yates


----------



## gk09 (18 Jul 2017)

17

Uran, Barguil, Froome


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2017)

17. Froome Bardet Martin (D)


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2017)

17 - Barguil, Contador, Uran.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2017)

Stage 17.... Froome, Dan Martin and Yates


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jul 2017)

Barguil, Froome, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2017)

Stage 17 - Barguil, Froome, Uran


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2017)

#17 - Froome, Bardet, Landa


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2017)

17 Barguil Uran Bardet


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2017)

17. Barguil, Bardet, Froome


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2017)

Froome Barguil. Bardet


----------



## simo105 (19 Jul 2017)

17 contador quintana Dan martin


----------



## Archie (19 Jul 2017)

Stage 17: Froo me, Bardet, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2017)

Double points tomorrow, and I'll update scores then as well - hope to get 16 and 17 done during the day.


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2017)

17.
Froome, Landa and Uran


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2017)

18 - Froome, Uran, Bardet


----------



## simo105 (19 Jul 2017)

18 uran, bardet, d martin


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2017)

18. Froome Bardet Uran


----------



## gk09 (19 Jul 2017)

18

Froome, Uran, Badet


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jul 2017)

18 - Froome, Uran, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2017)

Stage 18 - Froome, Uran, Bardet


----------



## booze and cake (20 Jul 2017)

18. Uran, Bardet, Froome


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2017)

Stage 18.... Froome, Bardet and Dan Martin (wishing more than thinking)


----------



## Archie (20 Jul 2017)

Stage 18: Froome, Bardet, Landa.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2017)

18 Froome bardet Uran


I can sense a pattern here


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I can sense a pattern here



Should make scoring easier for @Marmion


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2017)

18: Froome, Uran, bardet


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2017)

If not too late Froome Uran. Bardet


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2017)

#18 - Bardet, Uran, Froome (would love to see it in this order but feel it may be the reverse!)


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

19. Vermote, Van Baarle and Stevo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2017)

OK, slight change to reporting the scores tonight as I have 3 stages to update, including today's double points. I'll list punditeers names (listed as they are in the scoring book) followed by the stage scores for stages 16, 17, 18 and then overall scores.

Stages scoring:
brommers - 140, 70, 60
richiepoo - 140, 70, 160
Adam - DNS, DNS, 160
me - 20, 10, 160
simo - 140, 0, 120
roadrage - 140, 60, 150 (Wildman points for 17, 18)
mosquito - 140, 70, 160
Archie - 80, 120, 140
smutch - 80, 130, 170 (Wildman points for 17, 18)
shadow - 80, 70, 160
gk09 - 0, 120, 160
crax - 140, 80, 160
boozey - 0, 80, 160
Steve - 100, 90, 160
irish - 60, 10, 150 (includes Wildman points for 17, 18) 

And it's very tight at the top of the punditeer table!!

Overall:
2170 - Steve
2150 - smutch
2130 - gk09
1960 - Archie
1790 - shadow
1780 - roadrage
1770 - me
1680 - boozey, richiepoo
1670 - mosquito
1530 - irish
1510 - Adam
1190 - crax
1180 - simo
1020 - brommers


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> And it's very tight at the top of the punditeer table!!



Blimey! Even tighter than the top of the real life GC.


----------



## simo105 (20 Jul 2017)

Stage 19 Matthews ebh gva


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jul 2017)

GVA, EBH, Matthews.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2017)

19 - Kristoff, EBH, Matthews


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2017)

There's barely space for a hair between us in the punditry, the jerseys could end up desciding it all


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2017)

Stage 19 - Benoot, Keukeleire, Offredo


----------



## gk09 (20 Jul 2017)

19-

EBH, Groan again, Matthews


----------



## booze and cake (21 Jul 2017)

Greipel, Deganklob, Cummings,


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2017)

Stage 19...Griepel, Mathews and Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2017)

19. EBH, GVA, Keukeleire


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> There's barely space for a hair between us in the punditry, the jerseys could end up desciding it all


You're not wrong there, and the strongest looking punditeer in jerseys is a bit behind in overall at present but could still pull victory from the hat with a couple of steady scoring stages and jerseys - the jerseys sometimes make a huge difference, sometimes not.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2017)

19 - Benoot, De Gent, Matthews


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2017)

Matthews de gent Greipel


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2017)

19. Cummings, Pauwels, EBH a new Dimension in Punditry picks!


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2017)

^^^^^^^^^^Did you study the data when you made your picks^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2017)

Bit late, apologies.
#19 - Greipel, Groenewegen, Cummings.


----------



## Archie (21 Jul 2017)

Stage 19: EBH, Van Avermaet, Degenkolb.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2017)

Stage 20 - Kung, Roglic, Tony Martin


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2017)

20.
Kung, Roglic, Cummings


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2017)

GVA, Cummings and in contemplation of a hopeful super hero performance Uran.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2017)

Updates for stage 19 tomorrow, just home and off to bed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2017)

20 - Kiryienka, Cummings, Roglic

edited - cos I need to get lucky and score points where others don't or at least go out trying!


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2017)

20 Rogelic Martin Kung


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

20. Kung TMartin Froome


----------



## booze and cake (22 Jul 2017)

Roglic, Tony Martin, Froome


----------



## Archie (22 Jul 2017)

Stage 20: Kung, Castroviejo, Roglic.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2017)

Froome. Tony Martin. Cummings


----------



## gk09 (22 Jul 2017)

20

Roglic, Froome, Kung


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2017)

20. Froome, Roglic, castroviejo


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2017)

#20 - Roglic, Kung, Froome


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2017)

Stage 20.......Roglic, Froome and Tony Martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

No breakaway picks for today?


----------



## simo105 (22 Jul 2017)

20 roglic froome kung


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

Joint scores for last 2 stages:

brommers - 0, 0
richipoo - 130, 90
Adam - 0, 70
me - 80, 0
simo - 80, 50
roadrage - 0, 70
mosquito - 80, 0
Archie - 80, 0
smutch - 50, 20
shadow - 0, 50
gk09 - 0, 50
crax - 80, 50
boozey - 0, 70
Steve - 10, 20
irish - 80, 50

Overall, going into the last stage and with jerseys still to add on as well. I have had a cursory check of the jerseys competition selections and reckon this is really going to be a tense finale*

It's closer than a close thing:
2220 - smutch, Steve
2180 - gk09
2040 - Archie
1900 - richiepoo
1850 - me, roadrage
1840 - shadow
1750 - mosquito, boozey
1660 - irish
1580 - Adam
1320 - crax
1310 - simo
1020 - brommers

* tbh it's been the dullest punditry competition I can remember as far as lack of variety of selections, possibly due to the course, possibly due to riders exiting and possibly due to me changing the scoring to reward 1st, 2nd rather than a more even spread of scores which may have enticed out a few more flair picks had I left it as it was.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

21 - Greipel, EBH, G'wegen


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2017)

Stage 21 - Greipel, Groenewegen, Selig


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> * tbh it's been the dullest punditry competition I can remember as far as lack of variety of selections, possibly due to the course, possibly due to riders exiting and *possibly due to me* changing the scoring to reward 1st, 2nd rather than a more even spread of scores which may have enticed out a few more flair picks had I left it as it was.


This, definitely this. You've done nothing but be a huge distraction


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> This, definitely this. You've done nothing but be a huge distraction


I think the Wildman worked well tho, I'll give myself that - all me, nothing to do with any behind the scenes chat 

I think I'll keep that for all Grand Tours in future. Some punditeers obviously "got it" this time around, others less so. But I reckon it worked.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think the Wildman worked well tho, I'll give myself that - all me, nothing to do with any behind the scenes chat
> 
> I think I'll keep that for all Grand Tours in future. Some punditeers obviously "got it" this time around, others less so. But I reckon it worked.


I tried to be clever with it and it would have worked if it wasn't for those pesky kids.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2017)

I think those of us who picked Dan Martin for the Wildman struck lucky when Porte knocked him out of GC contention. Eight top 10 finishes! I'm not sure if anyone could have scored more Wildman points without bothering the jersey competitions.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I think those of us who picked Dan Martin for the Wildman struck lucky when Porte knocked him out of GC contention. Eight top 10 finishes! I'm not sure if anyone could have scored more Wildman points without bothering the jersey competitions.


He was the best possible option, I lead a sad life and checked.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2017)

All true but you don't win four tours without being a decent enough rider.....


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2017)

21: EBH, Groenewegen, Mathews


----------



## gk09 (22 Jul 2017)

21-

Greipel, Groan again, Degenkolb


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2017)

GREIPAL Mathews ebh


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2017)

Stage 21.....Mathews, Griepel and Degenkolb


----------



## simo105 (22 Jul 2017)

21 griepel, Matthews degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

21 - Matthews, EBH, Landa.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> 21 - Matthews, EBH, *Landa*.


Wow!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

21. Matthews, EBH, Groanagain


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Wow!


I'm hoping Froome does a Wiggins of 2012 and helps a valued member of his team into glory.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm hoping Froome does a Wiggins of 2012 and helps a valued member of his team into glory.


What's that quip about 'no hope' and Bob Hope'...


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> What's that quip about 'no hope' and Bob Hope'...


I realise there is no chance of this but if Chris Froome ever wants me to like him as much as my wife does he will at least consider it.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I realise there is no chance of this but if Chris Froome ever wants me to like him as much as my wife does he will at least consider it.


Your wife fancies the Froomedawg??????
I was going to say that she has no taste but that wouldn't cast you in a very favourable light, thequitsmoking


----------



## Archie (22 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> 21 - Greipel, EBH, G'wegen


Yeah, that.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2017)

21- EBH, Groenewegen, Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> * tbh it's been the dullest punditry competition I can remember as far as lack of variety of selections, possibly due to the course, possibly due to riders exiting and possibly due to me changing the scoring to reward 1st, 2nd rather than a more even spread of scores which may have enticed out a few more flair picks had I left it as it was.



I think it's because we had so many people drop out. When you go from 6 'solid' picks down to 3, the variety drops too much. That, along with how the GC guys have actually chased stage wins, when last year the breaks got most of the stages (or at least it seems that way) hasnt really allowed for flair to come into it


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2017)

Plus Quintana and others that haven't dropped out were nowhere near contention.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jul 2017)

EBH, Matthews, Groaningwagon or whatever he's called


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2017)

Kristoff, Greipel, Degenkolb


----------



## Shadow (23 Jul 2017)

#21 - Greipel, Matthews, B-Hagen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

And some final stage top 3 scoring bonuses to throw into the mix as well...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

In the stylee of "too close to call" competitions the world over, I am off to do a re-count just to make sure I have got it right - top 3 bonus scoring on final stage and jersey competitions have made this the closest punditry competition since I started doing the numbers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

OK-dokey, that's the points been checked, re-checked, re-counted, re-checked again...

Our 2017 Tour de France punditeer winner is <long drum roll.................................................>

@smutchin

Only 20 points in it in the end.
edit - I have no idea what I did with the images, but see below for some cuddly lions 

Joint 2nd place were @ItsSteveLovell and @gk09






Final stage*:
250 - me
240 - Archie, Steve
140 - Adam, smutch, gk09, crax
130 - richiepoo, boozey, irish
110 - shadow
70 - brommers
60 - simo, roadrage
50 - mosquito

*includes wildman points for me and crax

Jerseys:
260 - shadow
220 - Adam, gk09
200 - richiepoo, Archie, smutch
180 - brommers
160 - simo, roadrage, crax
120 - me
100 - mosquito, boozey, Steve, irish

Overall:
2560 - smutch
2540 - gk09, Steve
2480 - Archie
2240 - me
2230 - richiepoo
2210 - shadow
2070 - roadrage
1980 - boozey
1960 - mosquito
1940 - Adam
1890 - irish
1620 - crax
1530 - simo
1270 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks to all punditeers for taking part, it's been a blast.



See you all again for the Vuelta.


----------



## Archie (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks Marmion.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks,patience of a saint !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,patience of a saint !


That's often said of me...


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,patience of a saint !


You've never met him have you.


----------



## Archie (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Overall:
> 2560 - smutch
> 2540 - gk09, Steve


That's very squeaky. Wildman the difference? 

Well done @smutchin.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2017)

Cheers Marmy, throughly enjoyable race it turned out to be. Well done everybody.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2017)

That's the worst I've done in punditry since the last time or the time before that.


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks once again @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Archie said:


> That's very squeaky. Wildman the difference?
> 
> Well done @smutchin.



In the stages: smutch scored 2360, gk09 scored 2320, and Steve scored 2440
In the jerseys: smutch scored 200, gk09 scored 220 and Steve scored 100
In the wildman: smutch scored 80, gk09 scored 0 and Steve scored 10

So, smutch's better showing (than Steve) in jerseys and (than both) in the wildman resulted in the win.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Can I also add, if anyone has any ideas for any new scoring options you can get to f*ck as I'm not introducing anything new ever again!


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> * tbh it's been the dullest punditry competition I can remember as far as lack of variety of selections, possibly due to the course, possibly due to riders exiting and possibly due to me changing the scoring to reward 1st, 2nd rather than a more even spread of scores which may have enticed out a few more flair picks had I left it as it was.


Too many flat stages and tough mountain stages and not much in-between for the breakaways and puncheurs


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> That's often said of me...


Meant myself ! X


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2017)

Archie said:


> That's very squeaky. Wildman the difference?
> 
> Well done @smutchin.



Cheers! I thought @gk09 or @ItsSteveLovell were going to pip me on the line after my rubbish jersey picks, but Dan Martin saved the day!


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2017)

well done to @smutchin and thanks again to @Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Cheers! I thought @gk09 or @ItsSteveLovell were going to pip me on the line after my rubbish jersey picks, but Dan Martin saved the day!


I do think the wildman brings a new dimension to punditry, well done to whoever thought of it.

I might keep wildman scores until the end like with jersey scores in future events, it'll make the scoring easier for me as it was a bit of a faff every day.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks @Marmion you did a mega job, we all owe you! 

Congratulations to @smutchin


----------



## gk09 (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks @Marmion for your efforts  and congrats @smutchin. 

Less praise for my wildman pick selfishly crashing on stage 1. Not bitter, not bitter....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

gk09 said:


> Thanks @Marmion for your efforts  and congrats @smutchin.
> 
> Less praise for my wildman pick selfishly crashing on stage 1. Not bitter, not bitter....


That wisnae the best start.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Also worth noting, smutch and Steve had 2 top 3 bonus point scores whereas gk09 had 1.

@Archie did best out of the top 3 bonus points with 3 top 3 wins


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

Does anyone fancy doing the PTP for the BinckBank (formerly Eneco) Tour starting on Monday? All 18 WT teams involved.
@Marmion, @smutchin, @Adam4868, @booze and cake, @User, @gk09, @simo105, @rich p, @themosquitoking, @Archie, @ItsSteveLovell, @Crackle, @roadrash, @Shadow 
New players welcome


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/BinckBank_Tour_2017_Stage_1_Startlist


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

Official website
http://www.sport.be/binckbanktour/2017/en/


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2017)

I'm happy to pit my _deep knowledge of the peloton*_ against the world!


(*TM Monkey Man)


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

I thought I'd do this one as it fills the gap between the TdF and La Vuelta


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

I'm doing Stages, GC and points only - not sure how they're doing the combativity and there's no KOM. Can't find any course profiles on their website.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2017)

I'm in thanks,ill wait till somebody posts their predictions so i can copy !


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Aug 2017)

When does it actually start?


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

Starts Monday


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2017)

The BinkyBonky tour. 
First prize in the best named tour competition


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2017)

This is the only place where I can find the course profiles. Stages 1 - 3 must be pan flat because they haven't bothered.
http://www.cyclingstage.com/binckbank-tour-2017/


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2017)

BB Tour
GC - Van Aert, Naesen, Puccio
Pts - Sagan, Demare, DVP

Stage 1 - Kittel, Greipel, Groenewegen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> This is the only place where I can find the course profiles. Stages 1 - 3 must be pan flat because they haven't bothered.
> http://www.cyclingstage.com/binckbank-tour-2017/


Stage 1






Stage 2





Stage 3


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2017)

Not that flat then.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2017)

GC - Wellens, Terpstra, Sagan
Points - Sagan, Kittel, Demare

S1 - Groenewegen, Drucker, BVP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> GC - Wellens
> Points - Sagan


Ohh richiepoo, how many riders you need to pick? Clue - it's 3. 

GC - Sagan, GVA, Gilbert
Points - Naesen, Sagan, The Beautiful Marcel

1 - The Beautiful Marcel, Sagan, G'wegen


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2017)

Go on then, @brommers, since you're going to the trouble of doing the sums, I'll pitch in...

GC - Sagan, Van Aert, Demare
Points - Drucker, Kittel, Sagan

Stage 1 - Kittel, Sagan, Demare


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Aug 2017)

GC - Sagan, GVA, Dumoulin.
Points - Sagan, Renshaw, Demare
Stage 1 - Kittel, Sagan, Demare.


----------



## roadrash (6 Aug 2017)

Go on then.....

GC....Phil jeeeelbert, Sagan and Dumpmoulin

Points....Kittel, Sagan and Demare

Stage 1....Kittel, Sagan and Demare


----------



## simo105 (6 Aug 2017)

GC Sagan,gva,Gilbert
Points kittel Sagan demare
Stage 1 Sagan kittel demare


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2017)

GC Sagan. GVA Dumoulin

Points Sagan kittel demare

Stage 1 sagan kittel. Demare
Thanks


----------



## brommers (7 Aug 2017)

Results
Marmy - 35
Adam, Simo, RoadRash, Mozzy, Smutch - 25
Rich - 15
Me - 10

Short ITT tomorrow


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2017)

Stage 2
Dumoulin. Sagan. T martin


----------



## brommers (7 Aug 2017)

2.
Bodnar
Van Emden
Dowsett


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2017)

Stage 2 - Küng, Brändle, Dümøûłíñ


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2017)

2 - Döwsett, Küng, Matt Brandle


----------



## brommers (7 Aug 2017)

§ϻάŗƮ ǟȑ₷ҽṧ


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Aug 2017)

2 - Dowsett, Dumoulin, T Martin


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

S2 
Bodnar, Dumoulin T, Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2017)

2 - Dumoulin, Kung, Brandle


----------



## roadrash (8 Aug 2017)

Stage 2.... Kung , Dumpmoulin and Dowsette


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2017)

Stage 2 Results
Marmy, Smutch, RoadRash - 40
Rich - 35
Steve - 25
Me - 20
Adam, Mozzy - 15

Overall
Marmy - 75
Smutch, RoadRash - 65
Rich - 50
Adam, Mozzy - 40
Me - 30
Steve, Simo - 25


----------



## brommers (8 Aug 2017)

3. Stuyven, Swift, Dupont


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2017)

Stage 3 - Demare, Sagan, Drucker


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

3. Sagan, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## roadrash (8 Aug 2017)

Stage 3.... Sagan, Kittel and Demare


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Stage 2 Results
> Marmy, Smutch, RoadRash - 40
> Rich - 35
> Steve - 25
> ...




I should only be on 25. Missed the buck to put a bid in for first stage/jersey picks. 



Little bit of honesty from the incredibly modest classics champion.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Aug 2017)

3- Sagan, Kittel, Demare.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2017)

Stage 3 Sagan
Kittel
Demare


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I should only be on 25. Missed the buck to put a bid in for first stage/jersey picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of honesty from the incredibly modest classics champion.


Steve, you're a credit to the self-serving nobbers on here.
Me inc, natch.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Steve, you're a credit to the self-serving nobbers on here.
> Me inc, natch.



Why thank you, I like to keep my abilities under wraps, but they sneak out every now and again like the classics season and in the velogames fantasy tour where I won 66% of the leagues I entered.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2017)

3 Kittel, Demare, Sagan


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why thank you, I like to keep my abilities under wraps, but they sneak out every now and again like the classics season and in the velogames fantasy tour where I won 66% of the leagues I entered.


Although, as I never have a clue how the scoring works, it's unlikely I'd ever dispute a score either way.
p,s, I did win something once...i think.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2017)

3 - Sagan, Demare, G'wegen


----------



## brommers (9 Aug 2017)

Will do updates Thursday am


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Aug 2017)

4 - Sagan, G-wegen, Bauhaus


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2017)

Stage 4 - Groenewegen, Theuns, Cort Nielsen


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2017)

Results stage 3
Marmy - 35
Peloton - 25
Simo, Me - 0


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2017)

4.
Sagan
GVA
Stuyven


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2017)

Overall update
Marmy - 110
Smutch, RoadRash - 90
Rich - 75
Adam, Mozzy - 65
Steve - 50
Me - 30
Simo - 25


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2017)

Stage 4 Sagan. Groenewegen. Gva


----------



## roadrash (10 Aug 2017)

stage 4...Sagan , Griepel and Groanagain


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2017)

Sun Fantasy League
League Name: CycleChat
Code Number: SGPSL642


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2017)

4 - Theuns, G'wegen, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2017)

5 - Gilbert, Naesen, Wellens


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2017)

Proper stage Friday





,,,,


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2017)

Stage 4/*Overall*
Marmy - 40/*150*
Smutch - 30/*120*
RoadRash - 15/*105*
Adam/Mozzy - 15/*80*
Rich - 0/*75*
Steve - 0/*50*
Me - 5/*30*
Simo - 0/*25*


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 - Gilbert, Boom, Bakelants.


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2017)

5,
O. Naesen
Gilbert
Gerrans


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 - Sagan, Van Aert, Wellens


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2017)

Sagan. Gilbert. Wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Stage 4/*Overall*
> Marmy - 40/*150*
> Smutch - 30/*120*
> RoadRash - 15/*105*
> ...


Outstandingly simple and time-saving new way of scoring brommers! Give yourself extra points for that one.

I shall be adopting it for my scoring, which should half the time it takes me to type up the scores.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Proper stage Friday
> 
> View attachment 367396
> ,,,,


Oh look, I've found myself working from home for a proper stage


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Give yourself extra points for that one


I certainly need them


----------



## smutchin (11 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oh look, I've found myself working from home for a proper stage



I'm at a sodding wedding this afternoon. Grrr!


----------



## roadrash (11 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 ....Sagan ,Geeelbert and GVA


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'm at a sodding wedding this afternoon. Grrr!


I ended up missing it due to actually having to do some work from home and not realising the time.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'm at a sodding wedding this afternoon. Grrr!


I've either been at a wedding, driving to a wedding, or driving back from a wedding and completely lost track of the race and the PTP over the last few days.
My head still throbs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2017)

6 - Stuyven, GVA, Sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2017)

Stuyven. Sagan. Wellens


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I've either been at a wedding, driving to a wedding, or driving back from a wedding and completely lost track of the race and the PTP over the last few days.
> My head still throbs.


I hope your friend/relation/colleague isn't on CycleChat - they would see how appreciative you are of them.


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2017)

Stage 6


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2017)

Stage 5/*Overall*
Marmy - 10/*160*
Smutch - 20/*140*
RoadRash - 35/*140*
Mozzy - 25/*105*
Adam - 20/*100*
Rich - 0/*75*
Steve - 0/*50*
Me - 15/*45*
Simo - 0/*25*


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2017)

6.
Swift
Van Aert
Coledan


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2017)

6. Stuyven, GVA, Sagan


I've missed 3 days punditry and I'm still not at the bottom...


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2017)

Stage 6 - Sagan, Naesen, Van Aert


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2017)

Stage 6.... Sagan Geeelbert, and GVA


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

Stage 6/*Overall*
Marmy - 25/*185*
RoadRash - 10/*150*
Smutch - 0/*140*
Adam - 40/*140*
Mozzy - 0*105*
Rich - 25/*100*
Steve - 0/*50*
Me - 0/*45*
Simo - 0/*25*


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

Final Stage


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

Profile for final kms

http://www.cyclingstage.com/binckbank-tour-2017/route-bbt-2017/


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

7.
Stuyven
GVA
Gilbert


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Final Stage



Tasty!

Stage 7 - Wellens, Dumoulin, GVA


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2017)

Sagan. Stuyven domoulin


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Aug 2017)

7 - Dumoulin, Sagan, Gilbert


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2017)

Stage7.....Dumpmoulin, GVA and geeelbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2017)

Apologies for lateness, haven't looked at stage or nowt - stick me down for the same as yesterday.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2017)

Whoops - I'm even later. Bloody grandkids birthday party in the park


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2017)

Summary
Stage 7/GC/PTS/Carried forward/*Overall*

Marmy - 35/15/45/185/*280*
Adam - 50/50/35/140/*275*
RoadRash - 35/35/35/150/*255*
Mozzy - 45/50/35/105/*235*
Smutch - 45/0/35/140/*220*
Rich - 0/25/35/100/*160*
Me - 45/10/0/45/*100*
Simo - 0/15/35/25/*75*
Steve - 0/0/0/50/*50

Marmy holds off a late push from Adam. Well done everyone.

Sharpen your pencils @Marmion - 6 days to go*


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Summary
> Stage 7/GC/PTS/Carried forward/*Overall*
> 
> Marmy - 35/15/45/185/*280*
> ...


Only silver.....I'm disappointed ! 
Thanks


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2017)

Thanks to @brommers for this...... bring on the vuelta,.... should be a gud un


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Summary
> Stage 7/GC/PTS/Carried forward/*Overall*
> 
> Marmy - 35/15/45/185/*280*
> ...


Yay, go me!!
Thanks for running it brommers.


Different coloured pens and the notepad at the ready for the Vuelta. I'll post "teh rulez" etc scoring later in the week - the usual 3 picks per jersey and per stage will apply, as well as double points stages and Wildman.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2017)

The




Vuelta a España starts on Saturday 19th August.

Teh Rulez:
Jersey competitions: GC, Points, KOM
Jersey scoring: 100, 80, 60, 30, 20 - pick 3 riders for each competition

Stage scoring: 80, 60, 50, 30, 20 - pick 3 riders per stage
Bonus 50 points for selecting 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a stage
Double points stages: 8, 11, 14, 15, 19

Wildman: Select one rider, who cannot be one of your jersey picks, to be your Wildman. You can select your wildman as one of your 3 stage picks.

Wildman scoring, to reward and encourage flair: (no double points for wildman on double point stages)

20 points for a top 10 finish on any stage
20 points for being the most combative rider on a stage
50 points if selected as overall most combative rider at the end
edit - Wildman scores will be given at the end of each stage (I had planned on waiting until the end of the race but it's probably just a easy doing it at the end of stages).

Right, I think that's me made it hard enough to understand and score 

Happy punditeering, new players always welcome 

edit - I shall not be recording any selections until Saturday so feel free to just edit any changes of mind rather than multi-posting changes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2017)

GC - Froome, Nibali, Chavez
Points - Froome, Alaphilippe, Nibali
KOM - Fraile, Atapuma, De la Cruz

Wildman - Contador

TTT - BMC, QS, Sunweb


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2017)

I was going to suggest another new rule but you've already done your picks. My idea was that you can only pick a rider for one category.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2017)

Feck me I'm going to have to take the rest of the week of work to get me head round that lot !


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> I was going to suggest another new rule but you've already done your picks. My idea was that you can only pick a rider for one category.


There's enough rules in life already man.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> I was going to suggest another new rule but you've already done your picks. My idea was that you can only pick a rider for one category.


I want scoring and flair, not rules


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2017)

GC - Froome, A. Yates, Barguil
PTS - S. Yates, Pauwels, LL Sanchez
KOM - Navarro, LN Hansen, LG Mas
Wildman - Alaphilippe

Stage 1
BMC
Sky
Katusha


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I want scoring and flair, not rules


You should be commended for you jersey selections - flair picks at their best


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> You should be commended for you jersey selections - flair picks at their best


And you on yours - scoring at it's best


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> 50 points if selected as overall most combative rider at the end


If the TdF is anything to go by it will be a Spanish rider


----------



## Shadow (15 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I want scoring and flair, not rules


So, in theory, if one wanted, one could choose, for example, YatesA for GC jersey, Pts jersey and KoM jersey?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2017)

Shadow said:


> So, in theory, if one wanted, one could choose, for example, YatesA for GC jersey, Pts jersey and KoM jersey?


Yes


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> The
> View attachment 368087
> Vuelta a España starts on Saturday 19th August.
> 
> ...




You didn't do a points system for the hodge-Porte jersey

Edit (a day later) This should have been hodge-podge


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You didn't do a points system for the hodge-Porte jersey


Don't wind him up


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2017)

By the way, I love the new look to CycleChat provided by it's ultra modern new server. Top notch.


----------



## Shadow (16 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> By the way, I love the new look to CycleChat provided by it's ultra modern new server. Top notch.


err, how can you tell?


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a televised team presentation a la TdF?


----------



## gk09 (18 Aug 2017)

GC- Froome, Nibali, Zakarin
Points- Froome, Alaphilippe, Degenkolb
KoM- Fraile, Barguil, Bardet

Wildman- Aru


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

GC - Froome, Zakarin, Aru
Points - Kort, Jungels, Mas
KOM - De Gendt, LLSanchez, Fraille

Wildcard - Barguil


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

Stage 1 - BMC, Sky, Movistar


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2017)

GC - Froome, Chaves, Zakarin
Points - Froome, Zakarin, Theuns
KOM - Bardet, Miguel Angel Lopez, Majka
Wildman - Alaphilippe

Stage 1 - BMC, Sky, QuickStep


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2017)

GC. FROOME. ZAKARIN. NIBALI.

POINTS. Froome. Theuns. Allaphilipe.

Kom. .Bardet. BarguIl. Fraile

WILDCARD Contador

Stage 1. SKY. BMC. QUICKSTEP


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2017)

GC - Froome, Aru, Chaves
Points - Alaphilippe, Degenkolb, Zakarin
KoM - A Yates, Bardet, De Gendt
Wildcard - Nibali

Stage 1 - BMC, Sky, Orica.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Degakarin



Isn't that a treatment for athlete's foot?


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Isn't that a treatment for athlete's foot?


Good spot. It's because i'm sober.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Isn't that a treatment for athlete's foot?


No it's the love child of Degenkolb and Zakarin.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> No it's the love child of Degenkolb and Zakarin.



Pass the mind bleach...


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> No it's the love child of Degenkolb and Zakarin.


Le Tour 2043 has his name written all over it, mark my words.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Le Tour 2043 has his name written all over it, mark my words.


Mark Degakarin - noted to look out for


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mark Degakarin - noted to look out for


Watch it, i'm almost not sober now.


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2017)

G.C....Froome, Zakarin and Chaves

Points....Alaphilipe, Theuns and Froome

K.O.M....Majka, Bardet and Fraille

Wildman....A.Yates

Stage 1 , B.M.C, Sky and Quickstep


----------



## gk09 (18 Aug 2017)

Stage 1- BMC, QSF, Sky


----------



## SWSteve (19 Aug 2017)

GC Froome Nibali Aru
KOM Zakarin, A Yates, Bardet
Points Degenkolb Froome Chavez 

Wildcard S Yates

1 Movistar BMC Orica


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Reminder @simo105 @Archie @Shadow @Crackle @booze and cake - no obligation to participate obvs, but thought I'd ping a reminder to those who took part in the Tour.


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2017)

Just amended my KOM - Mas is now LG Mas not Enric Mas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Just amended my KOM - Mas is now LG Mas not Enric Mas


Tis ok, not details will be recorded until after TTT feel free to amend away - you might spot I have amended mine quite a bit since my first selections


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2017)

Also not entered yet @Pugh, @Pugh, @Barney McGrew, @Cuthbert, @dibble and @GruB


----------



## Shadow (19 Aug 2017)

OK, Marmy. was not planning on doing this, as it takes up too much time which I dont have right now! But I will give my overall picks (as I did ok at this for the the Tour's PTP!!!) and I may pop in on a few days.

GC: Froome, Lopez, Cruz
Pts: Alaphilipe, Degenkolb, Froome
KoM: Majka, Fraile, Lopez
Wildman: Chaves

Etapa 1: BMC, Orica, Sky


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Reminder @simo105 @Archie @Shadow @Crackle @booze and cake - no obligation to participate obvs, but thought I'd ping a reminder to those who took part in the Tour.


I'm out: Pundit fatigue.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm out: Pundit fatigue.


WTF?????
You've got nothing else going on in your life....


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> WTF?????
> You've got nothing else going on in your life....


It's eating into my relaxation time.

Cheeky git!


----------



## Archie (19 Aug 2017)

Stage 1: BMC, SKY, Orica whateverthefeckthey'recallednow. 

OK if I think about jerseys/wildman in the next hour?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Archie said:


> Stage 1: BMC, SKY, Orica whateverthefeckthey'recallednow.
> 
> OK if I think about jerseys/wildman in the next hour?


aye


----------



## Archie (19 Aug 2017)

Vuelta a Espana

GC:Froome, Bardet, Kruijswijk
Points: Barguil, Trentin, Alaphilippe
KOM: Majka, Fraile,Barguil

Wildman: Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

TTT done and we have our first top 3 bonus points, and a victory for flair (I am mindful of my own no spoilers rule so I'll say no more...)

240 - me
190 - smutch
170 - gk09, smutch, irish, Adam, roadrage
130 - mosquito, shadow, Archie, brommers 
110 - richiepoo
100 - Steve

edit - I have decided that Wildman points will be scored at the end of each stage, scores now updated to include Wildman points from the TTT, with @brommers and @smutchin scoring an 20 additional points


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> TTT done and we have our first top 3 bonus points, and a victory for flair (I am mindful of my own no spoilers rule so I'll say no more...)
> 
> 240 - me
> 170 - gk09, smutch, irish, Adam, roadrage
> ...


Well done....new rule can you not call yourself "me" when you win.It sounds too much like gloating !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Well done....new rule can you not call yourself "me" when you win.It sounds too much like gloating !


I always use "me" cos using the third person sounds worse.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2017)

Stage 2 Trenton.....modolo...degenkolb


----------



## gk09 (19 Aug 2017)

Stage 2-

Degenkolb, Trenton, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2017)

2 - Trentin, Theuns, Debusschere


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2017)

2. MCN, Theuns, Blythe


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 2 - Theuns, Cort Nielsen, Debusschere


----------



## SWSteve (20 Aug 2017)

2 Degenkolb Blythe Debs


----------



## Archie (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 2: Degenkolb, Modolo, Van Genechten.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 2 - Degenkolb, Blythe, Modolo


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 2.... Degenkolb, Modolo and Trentin


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2017)

2, Degenkolb, Debusschere, Blythe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2017)

A decent scoring stage, with @User top scoring for 2nd and 3rd

Stage 2/Overall

Me - 90/330
irish - 110/280
roadrage - 80/250
Adam - 80/250
gk09 - 80/250
smutch - 30/220
brommers - 80/210
mosquito - 70/200
richiepoo - 50/160
Steve - 50/150
Archie - 20/150
shadow - DNS/130


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2017)

@Marmion - I believe I scored 80pts


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion - I believe I scored 80pts


you did indeed brommers, apologies; now amended

I'll go and check everyone else.

edit - just noticed I missed out Archie


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 3 - Aru, Nibali, Betancur


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2017)

3...FROOME. NIBALI. BARDET.


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2017)

3. Bardet, Nibali, A. Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Aug 2017)

Stage 3 - Alaphilippe, Roche, Contador.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2017)

3 - Fraile, Atapuma, de Gendt


----------



## gk09 (21 Aug 2017)

3- 

Alaphilippe, Fraile, Kelderman


----------



## Archie (21 Aug 2017)

Stage 3: Alaphilippe, A Yates, De Gendt.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2017)

3. Barguil, Alaphilippe, Pauwels


----------



## roadrash (21 Aug 2017)

Stage 3....Roche, Majka.and DeGendt


----------



## Shadow (21 Aug 2017)

Etapa 3: Jungels, Alaphilipe, Barguil


----------



## SWSteve (21 Aug 2017)

3 Majka Allaphillipe Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2017)

Top score on the stage goes to @Adam4868 with Wildman points for @themosquitoking @Shadow and @gk09 

Stage/Overall

Adam Gloaty McGloatFace - 130/380
me - 0/330
smutch - 80/300
brommers - 80/290
irish - 0/280
gk09 - 20/270
roadrage - 0/250
mosquito - 20/220
richiepoo - 0/160
Steve - 0/150
shadow - 20/150
Archie - 0/150


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Top score on the stage goes to @Adam4868 with Wildman points for @themosquitoking @Shadow and @gk09
> 
> Stage/Overall
> 
> ...


Me gloat........I don't think so.

Yes ! Get in,take that ye feckers !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2017)

4 - Trentin, Blythe, Theuns


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2017)

4. Van Genechten, Blythe, Degenkolb


----------



## gk09 (21 Aug 2017)

4-

Trentin, Modolo, Blythe


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2017)

Stage 4 - Trentin, Modolo, Blythe.


----------



## brommers (21 Aug 2017)

4. Debusherre, Degenkolb and Blythe


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2017)

Modolo....Trentin.....Theuns


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 4 - Trentin, Cort Nielsen, Theuns


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 4... Degenkolb, Modolo and Theuns


----------



## Archie (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 4: Degenkolb, Modolo, Van Genechten.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 4/Overall

Adam - 110/490
me - 110/440
smutch - 110/410
irish - 110/390
gk09 - 80/350
brommers - 20/310
mosquito - 80/300 
roadrage - 80/280
richiepoo - 0/160
Steve - DNS/150
shadow - DNS/150
Archie - 0/150


----------



## Archie (22 Aug 2017)

In my defence, this is always a  punditry race. 



Marmion said:


> I have just checked the odds on Bet365 for tomorrow's stage and it ably demonstrates just how unpunditable this Vuelta is. Crazy.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 - Chaves, Fraile, Contador.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2017)

Archie said:


> In my defence, this is always a  punditry race.


I just checked the odds for tomorrow, Contador at 80-1.


----------



## gk09 (22 Aug 2017)

5

Chaves, Bardet, Froome


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 5...Chaves , A.Yates and Fraille


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2017)

5 - Chaves, Froome, Atapuma


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2017)

5. Froome, Aru, Bardet


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 - Alaphilippe, Konrad, De Gendt


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2017)

5 FROOME. CHAVEZ. BARDET


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2017)

5. de Gendt, Alaphilippe, Barguil


----------



## SWSteve (23 Aug 2017)

5 De Ghent, Bardet, Chavez


----------



## Archie (23 Aug 2017)

Stage 5: Froome, Chavez, Aru.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2017)

null points, a day for flair and we showed none...


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> null points, a day for flair and we showed none...



Would you believe me if I told you I very nearly picked Kudus? I came _that_ close to showing a _small_ amount of flair...


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2017)

@Marmion - My wildman was top 10


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion - My wildman was top 10


Oh aye, I forgot I said I was counting wildman on a daily basis again. me and my stupid fecking scoring changes!
I've got you and smutch noted as scoring in the book and will include it in update tomorrow


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> null points, a day for flair and we showed none...


Replay if you post your picks in the next hour?


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2017)

Stage 5 - Lutsenko, Kudus, Soler.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2017)

6 - Jungels, Dennis, Alaphilippe


----------



## gk09 (23 Aug 2017)

6-

Trentin, Jungels, Fraile


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2017)

6_del la Cruz,. De gent. Trentin


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2017)

Stage 6 - de Gent, Alaphillipe, Dennis


----------



## SWSteve (24 Aug 2017)

Ian this year's Vuelta going to match the tour from a couple of years ago, where almost every stage was won by a lead pack, with the GC guys fighting it out behind. If so, that will mess up ppp


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2017)

6.
Maison, Majka, Mamikin


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2017)

Stage 6.... DeGent, Trentin and Alaphillipe


----------



## Shadow (24 Aug 2017)

Etapa 6: Andersen, de Gendt, Villella


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2017)

6. Ludvigson, Hansen, Costa


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2017)

Stage 6 - Morkov, Lampaert, Fraile


----------



## Archie (24 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> 6.
> Maison, Majka, Mamikin


See? Unpunditable. Brommers has resorted to listing riders alphabetically. 

Stage 6: Villella, Majka,Taaramäe.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2017)

Archie said:


> See? Unpunditable. Brommers has resorted to listing riders alphabetically.
> 
> Stage 6: Villella, Majka,Taaramäe.


I've taken the unpunditable stance a few times but i'm now back to the opinion that we're all crap and know nothing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2017)

Archie said:


> See? Unpunditable. Brommers has resorted to listing riders alphabetically.
> 
> Stage 6: Villella, Majka,Taaramäe.





themosquitoking said:


> I've taken the unpunditable stance a few times but i'm now back to the opinion that we're all crap and know nothing.



We're not all crap, @User scored points today.

I'll update after I have watched highlights


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2017)

Well done to @User, the only pundit to score from stage picks for the past 2 stages...

Stage 5/Stage 6/Overall
Adam - 0/0/490
me - 0/0/440
smutch - 20/0/430
irish - 0/30/420
gk09 - 0/20/370
brommers - 20/0/330
mosquito - 0/0/300
roadrage - 0/0/280
richiepoo - 0/20/180
Steve - 0/0/150
shadow - 0/0/150
Archie - 0/0/150


----------



## gk09 (24 Aug 2017)

7

Trentin, Alaphilippe, Theuns


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2017)

7 - Trentin, Bol, Theuns


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> We're not all crap, @User scored points today.
> 
> I'll update after I have watched highlights





Marmion said:


> Well done to @User, the only pundit to score from stage picks for the past 2 stages


I stand by my statement.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2017)

7 Trentin. Teuns. Allaphillipe


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2017)

Stage 7 - Trentin, Alaphillipe, Teuns.


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2017)

7. Trentin, Theuns, Blythe


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2017)

Stage 7 - Trentin, Rojas, SK Andersen


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2017)

7. Trentin, Theuns, Blythe


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2017)

7. Lindemann, Warbasse, Trentin


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2017)

Stage 7...Theuns, Alaphillipe and A.Yates


----------



## Archie (25 Aug 2017)

Stage 7: Trentin, Theuns, Lobato


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2017)

gk09 said:


> Theuns





Marmion said:


> Theuns





Adam4868 said:


> Teuns





themosquitoking said:


> Teuns





brommers said:


> Theuns





brommers said:


> Theuns





roadrash said:


> Theuns





Archie said:


> Theuns



As an aside, I had a cause of severe confusion resolved the other day when I finally realised that Theuns and Teuns are two separate riders, and it wasn't just that no one knew the correct spelling of his name...

Edward Theuns of Trek-Segafredo is the one who's at the Vuelta. He's the sprinter/one-day racer. 

Dylan Teuns of BMC is a promising all-rounder/stage racer who won the Tour of Norway last week, the Tour de Pologne the week before and the Tour de Wallonie the week before that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2017)

I'm just in from work, and cannot be arsed writing down 12 pages of wrong selections - but I have had a look and note that @smutchin is the only pundit to score. But given he did not know that Theuns and Teuns were not the same person I have decided to deduct him points 

I'll update scores tomorrow (by which time I shall have decided to not deduct his points)

***Tomorrow is the first double points stage of the Vuelta***
Double feck all still = feck all


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> But given he did not know that Theuns and Teuns were not the same person I have decided to deduct him points



I really can't argue with that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2017)

8 - Froome, de la Cruz, Chaves

New rule - nobody can pick the same riders as me in double points stages


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> As an aside, I had a cause of severe confusion resolved the other day when I finally realised that Theuns and Teuns are two separate riders, and it wasn't just that no one knew the correct spelling of his name...
> 
> Edward Theuns of Trek-Segafredo is the one who's at the Vuelta. He's the sprinter/one-day racer.
> 
> Dylan Teuns of BMC is a promising all-rounder/stage racer who won the Tour of Norway last week, the Tour de Pologne the week before and the Tour de Wallonie the week before that.


Don't worry about it, none of is know anything bit we het drunk to nb the pain. That's also why we're rubbish.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2017)

I'm.blaming it my predictive text on my phone ! I knew it was Theund.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2017)

stage 8 Froome,. Woods ,. Chavez


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2017)

8. Barguil. Moreno, Pozzovivo


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2017)

8. Anton, Bennett, S. Yates


----------



## gk09 (26 Aug 2017)

8-

Froome, Chaves, Woods


----------



## SWSteve (26 Aug 2017)

8 Allaphillipe Atapuma Bardet (if he's still in the race, if he isn't then Froome). 

I've not been able to follow the race


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2017)

Stage 8 - Chaves, Froome, Nibali


----------



## Archie (26 Aug 2017)

Stage 8: Chavez, Alaphilippe, Pozzovivo.


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2017)

Stage 8.... Froome, Chaves and A.Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2017)

Stage 8 - Chaves, Alaphillipe, Nibali


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2017)

Simon Yates in for Barguil


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Simon Yates in for Barguil


Ok dokey, still plenty time to go edit as I've not written picks down yet and won't be until later this evening - away out to the fitba and then will be watching highlights before updating


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

Stage 7 - smutch scored 50
Stage 8 - brommers and smutch scored 20 wildman points. Steve, Archie and mosquito scored 160 and irish scored 100

Overall:
irish - 520
smutch - 500
Adam - 490
mosquito - 460
me - 440
gk09 - 370
brommers -350
Steve - 310
Archie - 310
roadrage - 280
richiepoo - 180
shadow - 150


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

I'm fecking useless.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm fecking useless.


We know.
You're also not that great at this competition.


----------



## gk09 (26 Aug 2017)

So looking back at the TdF puditeering after 8 stages, @irish would have been good enough for second last with his Vuelta leading 520 points! Not sure what my point is but probably just reflects the exciting Saturday evening I'm having!

Anyway.....

Stage 9- Alaphilippe, Froome, Majka


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

gk09 said:


> So looking back at the TdF puditeering after 8 stages, @irish would have been good enough for second last with his Vuelta leading 520 points! Not sure what my point is but probably just reflects the exciting Saturday evening I'm having!
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Stage 9- Alaphilippe, Froome, Majka


As I said at the time the Tour was one of the most boring punditry competitions I have scored. 

I love no score stages.

I love people picking up wildman points and nobody scoring stage points.

I love 2 or 3 people picking up double points.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

9 - de Gendt, Atapuma, Mas


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2017)

Stage 9 - Contador, Froome, Woods


----------



## roadrash (27 Aug 2017)

Stage 9...Chaves, Froome and Majka


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mas



Enric or Lluís? 

I've also just noticed that there are two Nibalis in this race.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2017)

Stage 9 - Chaves, Froome, Alaphilippe.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

9. Chavez Froome Aru


----------



## Archie (27 Aug 2017)

Stage 9: Contador, Froome, Woods.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2017)

Froome....Chavez....woods...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Enric.


'im ^^


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Enric or Lluís?
> 
> I've also just noticed that there are two Nibalis in this race.


Any mas? That's a witty wordplay in Spanish...
Yates and Yates.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2017)

Theuns and Teuns. Only one is in this race. Neither is the same person as the other.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2017)

Well done to @Adam4868 who top scored today with 1st, 2nd and 3rd (50 points bonus) and also had wildman points for a top 10.
Wildman points also to me, mosquito, and shadow.

I could not see stage picks from brommers, Steve or shadow so if I missed them let me know.

Stage/Overall
Adam - 260/750
irish - 110/630
smutch - 130/630
mosquito - 160/620
me - 20/460
gk09 - 80/450
Archie - 130/440
roadrage - 140/420
brommers - 0/350
richiepoo - 140/320
Steve - 0/310
shadow - 20/170


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Well done to @Adam4868 who top scored today with 1st, 2nd and 3rd (50 points bonus) and also had wildman points for a top 10.
> Wildman points also to me, mosquito, and shadow.
> 
> I could not see stage picks from brommers, Steve or shadow so if I missed them let me know.
> ...


As you know I'm not one to gloat but I've screenshot this and will treasure it.Feels like a once in a lifetime moment......


----------



## SWSteve (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm fecking useless.



I've been on holiday, missed several days and still scored more than you.

This Vuelta is not conducive to great punditing


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've been on holiday, missed several days and still scored more than you.
> 
> This Vuelta is not conducive to great punditing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2017)

stage 10 - Dennis, Bol, Alaphilippe


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2017)

10...Pedrero...Bardet.....Deghent


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2017)

10 Contador Allaphilippe Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2017)

Yates S, Atapuma, Alaphilippe.


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2017)

Stage 10: Alaphilippe, Atapuma, Lutsenko


----------



## Shadow (29 Aug 2017)

Etapa 10: Allaphillipe, Bardet, deGendt


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2017)

Stage 10..... majka, froome and Aru


----------



## Archie (29 Aug 2017)

Stage 10: Alaphilippe, De Gendt, Bardet.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2017)

10. Alaphilippe, Majka, Noreno


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2017)

Unpunditable

Double points tomorrow


----------



## gk09 (29 Aug 2017)

Forgot to pick for stage 10, still got same points as I would if I had picked...

11-

Majka, Froome, Atapuma


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2017)

11 - Bertie, Zakarin, Nibali


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2017)

11 Nibali Zakarin Bert



Top punditry will be a combo like De Gent, Van Avermaerk and Wout van Aert


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2017)

Froome....Nibali.....woods


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2017)

Stage 11 - Chavez, Aru, Contador.


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2017)

Stage 11: Majka, Froome, Chaves


----------



## Shadow (30 Aug 2017)

Etapa 11: Majka, Chaves, Froome

Would dearly love Woods to be there but not sure he is able to compete with the high climbers.


----------



## Archie (30 Aug 2017)

Stage 11: Froome, Aru, Majka.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2017)

Stage 11.... froome Chaves and A. Yates(wishful thinking)


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2017)

11. froome Chavez Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2017)

Wildman* points for me, Gloaty, and mosquito

Stage/Overall
Gloaty** - 130/880
smutch - 0/690
mosquito - 20/640
irish - 0/630
me - 70/530
gk09 - 60/510
Archie - 60/500
roadrage - 60/480
richiepoo - 110/430
Steve - 50/360
brommers - 0/350
Shadow - 60/230

*Nobody has scored any wildman combative points yet
**He'll be getting an early morning visit from dope controllers very soon


----------



## gk09 (30 Aug 2017)

12-

Alaphilippe
LL Sanchez
Costa


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Wildman* points for me, Gloaty, and mosquito
> 
> Stage/Overall
> Gloaty** - 130/880
> ...


Shall I give someone else a chance ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2017)

12 - Alaphilippe, Dennis, Oliveira


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2017)

Stage 12 
Trentin
Allaphilipe
Costa


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2017)

Stage 12 - Alaphilippe, Trentin, Dennis.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2017)

12. Alaphilippe, Majka, Mamykin


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2017)

Stage 12 - Alaphilippe, LL Sanchez, Oliveira


----------



## Shadow (31 Aug 2017)

Etapa 12: Allaphillipe, deGendt, Sanchez


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2017)

Stage 12 .... Trentin, Majka and Alaphillipe


----------



## Archie (31 Aug 2017)

Stage 12: Alaphilippe, Majka, Bardet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

Unpunditable again, not even any wildman points


----------



## gk09 (31 Aug 2017)

13-

Trentin, Lobato, Nielsen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

13 - Trentin, Lobato, Theuns


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2017)

13 ..Trentin...Teuns.... rojas


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2017)

13. Teuns, Trentin, Lobato


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

It's T*h*euns.

I am going to start deducting points for poor spelling, just to make it more exciting.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2017)

Teunsh?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Teunsh?


Nebbor


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's T*h*euns.
> 
> I am going to start deducting points for poor spelling, just to make it more exciting.


My grammar is the only way I'll be beaten !!


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2017)

Stage 13 - Trentin, Blythe, Modolo


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2017)

Stage 13 - Trentin, Alaphilippe, SK Andersen


----------



## Shadow (1 Sep 2017)

Etapa 13: Alaphilippe, Andersen, Theuns


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2017)

Stage 13... Trentin, Theuns and Alaphillipe


----------



## Archie (1 Sep 2017)

Stage 13: Trentin, Modolo, Magnus C-N


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2017)

Wildman points for me, Gloaty and mosquito

*stage/overall*
Gloaty - 100/980
smutch - 130/820
mosquito - 110/740
irish - 80/710
me - 100/630
gk09 - 80/590
Archie - 80/580
roadrage - 80/560
richiepoo - 80/510
Steve - 0/360
brommers - 0/350
shadow - 50/280

***Double double points weekend, both stages have double points***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2017)

14 - Poljanski, Atapuma, Soler

edit - just in case anyone is in any doubt...


----------



## gk09 (1 Sep 2017)

14-

Froome-Majka-Bardet


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2017)

Froome......majka.....nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2017)

gk09 said:


> 14-
> 
> Froome-Majka-Bardet





Adam4868 said:


> Froome......majka.....nibali


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2017)

Stage 14 - Kelderman, Aru, Lopez


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

14.
Froome
Kelderman
Nibali


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2017)

Stage 14 - Froome, Nibali, Chaves


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

Froome ,Nibali and Majka


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

@Marmion
Have been very ill and in hospital, but at home again now - doesn't mean to say my picks will get any better though. Please be gentle with me!
ps. what happened to the Yates boys?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion
> Have been very ill and in hospital, but at home again now - doesn't mean to say my picks will get any better though. Please be gentle with me!


Hope you are better brommers, I had noted your absence but put it down to apathy rather than the potential for anything to be amiss!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion
> Have been very ill and in hospital, but at home again now - doesn't mean to say my picks will get any better though. Please be gentle with me!
> ps. what happened to the Yates boys?


All the best brommers.
Stage 13. Froome, Nibali, Kelderman


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> All the best brommers.
> Stage 13. Froome, Nibali, Kelderman


Seeing all the lack of flair isnae going to cheer him up much is it?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> @Marmion
> Have been very ill and in hospital, but at home again now - doesn't mean to say my picks will get any better though. Please be gentle with me!
> ps. what happened to the Yates boys?


Hope your on the mend and feeling better


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2017)

Welcome back @brommers


----------



## Archie (2 Sep 2017)

Get well soon @brommers . 

Stage 14: Froome, Nibali, Woods.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2017)

Get well soon @brommers!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Seeing all the lack of flair isnae going to cheer him up much is it?


I've done badly enough picking no hopers to win the break - time to hope the favourites step up


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2017)

Thanks all for your best wishes


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

hope your on the mend @brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

Some big scoring today, well done to Gloaty McGloatface and roadrage who top scored on the stage with 1st, 3rd and 4th
Wildman points to Gloaty, me, mosquito, gk09, and shadow

Stage/Overall
Gloaty - 340/1320
smutch - 120/940
mosquito - 180/920
roadrage - 320/880
gk09 - 240/830
irish - 120/830
Archie - 160/740
richiepoo - 160/670
me - 20/650
brommers - 160/510
Steve - 0/360
shadow - 20/300


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

15 - Nibali, Contador, Lopez
Nae flair. I'll beat myself with something.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> 15 - Nibali, Contador, Lopez
> Nae flair. I'll beat myself with something.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

15. Froome Lopez Nibali


----------



## gk09 (2 Sep 2017)

15-

Lopez, Froome, Nibali !!


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2017)

15.
Anton
Pardilla
Moreno


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2017)

Stage 15..... Froome, Nibali and Lopez


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2017)

Lopez....froome....nibali


----------



## Shadow (3 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> 15.
> Anton
> Pardilla
> Moreno


This has to be respected - are you sure you are feeling better?!!


----------



## Shadow (3 Sep 2017)

Etapa 15: sadly, expecting no flares today, so 'nae flair' picks!
Lopez, Nibali, Froome


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2017)

Shadow said:


> This has to be respected - are you sure you are feeling better?!!


If I pick the usual suspects I'll still be the same amount of points behind everyone else.


----------



## Archie (3 Sep 2017)

Stage 15: Froome, Nibali, Lopez.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2017)

Stage 15 - Froome, Nibali, Lopez.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2017)

15 Froome Nibali Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2017)

Wildman points for mosquito and shadow today, some decent scoring again
I cannot see a selection from @smutchin but let me know if I missed it

Stage/Overall
Gloaty - 200/1520
mosquito - 220/1140
roadrage - 200/1080
irish - 200/1030
Archie - 200/940
smutch - 0/940
gk09 - 200/1030
richiepoo - 200/870
me - 160/810
Steve - 200/560
shadow - 220/520
brommers - 0/510


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2017)

Just checked to see who my wildman was and it turns out it was that tosser Barguil


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I cannot see a selection from @smutchin but let me know if I missed it



Had other things on my mind today and forgot. Expensive mistake!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2017)

16. Froome, Oliviera, Jungels


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2017)

16 Froome Jungels Dennis

^ if Dennis has indeed gone home, as suggested by @rich p please replace hime with Kelderman. Thanks


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 16 Froome Jungels Dennis


I think I read that Dennis has gone home, Steve


----------



## SWSteve (4 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I think I read that Dennis has gone home, Steve



Consider it ammended ;-)


----------



## brommers (4 Sep 2017)

16.
Oliveira
Ludvigsson
Froome


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2017)

Stage 16.....Froome , Jungels and Oliveria


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2017)

Froome.....Jungels....Lopez......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2017)

16 - Froome, Lampaert, Kelderman


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2017)

Stage 16 - Froome, Kelderman, Jungels.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> 16. Froome, Oliviera, Jungels


Froome. Oliveira, Lopez

Changed my mind, which is usually a mistake, @Marmion


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2017)

**SUGGESTION**
Just for a bit of fun. One-off PTP for the TT at the Tour of Britain - a who's-who of most of the world's best time-trialers.


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2017)

Stage 16 - Jungels, Moscon, Kelderman


----------



## Shadow (5 Sep 2017)

Etapa 16: Lampaert, Ludvigsson, Froome


----------



## Archie (5 Sep 2017)

Stage 16: Froome, Kelderman, Jungels.


----------



## gk09 (5 Sep 2017)

Almost forgot...

16- Froome, Lampaert, Kelderman


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2017)

17.
Meintjes
TJVG
Kruijswijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2017)

Wildman points for me, Gloaty, and mosquito

Stage/overall
Gloaty - 100/1620
gk09 - 140/1470
mosquito - 160/1300
roadrage - 80/1160
irish - 80/1110
Archie - 140/1080
smutch - 60/1000
me - 160/970
richiepoo - 80/950
Steve - 140/700
shadow - 80/600
brommers - 80/590


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2017)

17... Majka.......froome.....lopez.


----------



## gk09 (5 Sep 2017)

17-

Lopez, Froome, Nibali


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Sep 2017)

Stage 17 - Lopez, Froome, Nibali.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2017)

17. Zakarin, Froome, Alaphillipe


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2017)

17
Bardet Zakarin Majka


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2017)

Stage 17.....Majka Froome and Lopez


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2017)

Stage 17 - Majka, A.Yates, Bardet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2017)

17 - Majka, Nibali, Lopez


----------



## Archie (6 Sep 2017)

Stage 17: Contador, Zakharin, Bardet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2017)

Wildman points for me, Adam and mosquito (again)

Stage/Overall
Adam - 70/1690
gk09 - 80/1550
mosquito - 100/1400
roadrage - 50/1210
me - 100/1070
Achie - 80/1160 
irish - 20/1130
smutch - 0/1000
richiepoo - 20/970
Steve - 20/720
shadow - 0/600
brommers - 0/590


----------



## gk09 (6 Sep 2017)

18- Alaphilippe, Roche, Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2017)

17 - Alaphilippe, Woods, LL Sanchez


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

18.
S. Yates, Jungels, Soler


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2017)

Costa..... Allaphilipe.....Degendt


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2017)

Stage 18 - Roson, Lutsenko, LL Sanchez


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

18. Roson, Marcynski, Polanc


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2017)

Stage 18 - Roche, Alaphillipe, Costa.


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2017)

Stage 18....Alaphillipe, Costa and DeGent


----------



## Shadow (7 Sep 2017)

Etapa 18: Mohoric, Polanc, Contador


----------



## Archie (7 Sep 2017)

FFS work.

Stage 18: Di Marchi, Atapuma, Dombrowski.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2017)

Stage 19 .Trentin.....Allaphilipe......Rojas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2017)

stage 18: @smutchin scores 60
Everyone else got zilch


----------



## gk09 (7 Sep 2017)

19

Trentin, Jungels, Roche


----------



## brommers (7 Sep 2017)

19.
Trentin
MCN
Schwarzmann


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2017)

Stage 19 - Trentin, Roche, Alaphilippe.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2017)

19 - Dirty Bertie, Nibali, de la Cruz


----------



## Archie (8 Sep 2017)

Stage 19: Trentin, Rojas, Pardilla.


----------



## smutchin (8 Sep 2017)

Stage 19 - Rojas, Trentin, LL Sanchez


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

19. Contador, Nibali, Zakarin


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2017)

Stage 19... Trentin, Alaphillipe and Dirty Bertie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2017)

I have not followed my usual rigorous checking approach but do not think anyone troubled the scoring on stage 19 - I shall have a proper check tomorrow tho, but I am just in from work and there's a bottle of Tripel Karmialet and a few more of Orval i the fridge with my name on it...


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have not followed my usual rigorous checking approach but do not think anyone troubled the scoring on stage 19 - I shall have a proper check tomorrow tho, but I am just in from work and there's a bottle of Tripel Karmialet and a few more of Orval i the fridge with my name on it...


You can be excused then


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2017)

I think today was the last double points stage. Double feck all = feck all. I have also found a bottle of Westmalle so I don't care.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2017)

20 ....Froome....Contador......Nibali.
It would be nice...


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2017)

20.
Contador
Nibali
Froome


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

20. Nibali, Contador, Zakarin


----------



## smutchin (9 Sep 2017)

20: Froome, Nibali, Lopez


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2017)

Stage 20 - López, Nibali, Contador.


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2017)

Stage 20... Froome , Dirty Bertie and Neeebali


----------



## gk09 (9 Sep 2017)

20

Contador, Majka, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

I'm too old for drinking beer after not eating, I feel awful. I cannot even bother checking if I made selections last night, so if I did I shall ignore them and go with:

20: Nibali, Dirty Bertie, Zakarin


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm too old for drinking beer after not eating, I feel awful. I cannot even bother checking if I made selections last night, so if I did I shall ignore them and go with:
> 
> 20: Nibali, Dirty Bertie, Zakarin


You don't remember anything ? You don't remember coming on here and saying,sorry for calling you gloaty bollox and other things...you bow to my punditry......etc...
Bottle of beer and yer fecked !


----------



## Shadow (9 Sep 2017)

Etapa 20: Lopez, Nibali, Woods (ever hopeful!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> You don't remember anything ? You don't remember coming on here and saying,sorry for calling you gloaty bollox and other things...you bow to my punditry......etc...
> Bottle of beer and yer fecked !



I wisnae _that_ drunk! 

I think my hangover might not be a hangover tbh, feel awful and no sign of it shifting, I had a fair few beers and some wine but not enough to feel this bad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I wisnae _that_ drunk!
> 
> I think my hangover might not be a hangover tbh, feel awful and no sign of it shifting, I had a fair few beers and some wine but not enough to feel this bad.


Turns out I was blootered and it was a hangover. I forgot I also had half a bottle of red wine as well as a bottle of white and some beers...oops 

Oh well


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

I now find myself in the position of going out for more beer, so I'll probably give the scores a miss tonight and then add them all up tomorrow once I have a clear head.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2017)

Madrid stage......Trentin.....Theuns....Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

21 - Trentin, Theuns, Cort Neilsen


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2017)

21.
van Asbroeck
Trentin
Theuns


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> once I have a clear head.


You having a head transplant then?


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

21. Trentin, Schwarzman, van Asbroek


----------



## smutchin (10 Sep 2017)

21 - Trentin, Modolo, Blythe


----------



## gk09 (10 Sep 2017)

21-

Trentin, Theuns, Cory Nielsen


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2017)

Stage 21.....Trentin, Modolo and Theuns


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2017)

21 Trenton Moddolo CourtNellsssseun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2017)

Wildman points on stage 20 for me, Adam and mosquito
Stage 20/Overall (I have included @smutchin's 60 points from stage 18 in updated overall scores, nobody scored on stage 19)

Adam - 150/1840
gk09 - 130/1680
mosquito - 100/1500
roadrage - 130/1340
me - 130/1200
Archie - 0/1160
irish - 0/1130
smutch - 50/1110
richiepoo - 110/1080
brommers - 130/720
Steve - 0/720
shadow - 0/600


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Sep 2017)

Balls. Forgot to pick for today, fingers crossed my jersey picks are good enough.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Sep 2017)

Balls. Forgot to pick for today, fingers crossed my jersey picks are good enough.


----------



## Shadow (10 Sep 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> fingers crossed my jersey picks are good enough.


Good enough for what?!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2017)

Congratulations to @Adam4868 who can now gloat all he wants as winner of the Vuelta and he is awarded the customary red jersey:






2nd was @gk09, with me 3rd

Adam and gk09 scored maximum points in the GC jerseys with 1st, 2nd and 3rd
Best in the wildman stage scoring was mosquito with 9 stages scoring, with Adam and me close behind with 8 stages scoring; there was no award on final stage - Adam and I scored 50 for overall combativity, which I have included in jersey scoring.

Stage/Jerseys/Overall
Adam - 80/390/2310
gk09 - 80/340/2100
me - 80/390/1670
mosquito - 0/120/1620
smutch - 80/340/1530
roadrage - 80/260/1680
richiepoo - 110/180/1370
irish - 80/160/1370
Archie - 0/180/1340
Steve - 80/280/1080
brommers - 110/100/930
shadow - 0/280/880

Next up is the world's which start next weekend and I'll be covering Elite Men and Women events - TTT/ITT/RR


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2017)

well done to gloaty mcgloatface,hope the red jumper fits,.... and thanks again to @Marmion


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> and Women events


----------



## gk09 (10 Sep 2017)

Cheers @Marmion 

So 2nd at le tour, 2nd at the Vuelta. Just call me the Raymond Poulidor of punditry. (I did have to Google that one)


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2017)

Is it a rest day tomorrow?


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

I was dogged by bad luck. My pin kept picking out the wrong nobbers.
I've ordered a new pin.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Sep 2017)

Well done gloaty and thank you, as always, @Marmion. Well played and we'll counted.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2017)

Well done to Gloaty ! A deserved winner,no luck involved just pure genius.Im having a breakfast beer which I so deserve....Anyone require my expertise pm me xx
Where the feck does the name Gloaty come from ?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2017)

Thanks @Marmion appreciated.


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2017)

Yes, thanks @Marmion


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Well done to Gloaty ! A deserved winner,no luck involved just pure genius.Im having a breakfast beer which I so deserve....Anyone require my expertise pm me xx
> Where the feck does the name Gloaty come from ?


Such a modest winner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2017)

A reminder that TTTs are this weekend - both on Sunday, with the women off first at noon(ish) <not sure what that is in UK-time> and then the men later in the afternoon

All events will score 100, 80, 60, 30, 20 with overall winner being top scorer over all events - I am not offering any bonus points for any of the events


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2017)

The TTT selections may be fairly samey...

Women TTT - Boels Dolmans, Canyon-SRAM, Cervelo Bigla
Men TTT - SKY, Sunweb, BMC


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2017)

WTTT - Velo, Canyon, Boels
MTTT - Sky, BMC, Jumbo


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2017)

Men's...Sky...Bmc ...Quick step

Women's...Bouls dolmens. ..Canyon....sunweb.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2017)

I have drunkenly, but properly, awarded @brommers 100 points for the Worlds. So we are all playing to catch him..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/uci-road-world-championships-bergen-2017.223347/post-4958479


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2017)

TTT men - Orica, BMC, Bora H


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have drunkenly, but properly, awarded @brommers 100 points for the Worlds. So we are all playing to catch him..
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/uci-road-world-championships-bergen-2017.223347/post-4958479


All I have to do now is copy @gloaty mcgloat face and I win by 100 points.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> All I have to do now is copy @gloaty mcgloat face and I win by 100 points.


Feck sake,don't follow me I'm blagging it ! I'm gonna have to catch Marmion when he's drinking again.Seems to be most nights after 5,30pm ! Tell him any old shite and he'll give you some bonus points.....


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2017)

Mens TTT.....SkY, ,Bmc and Quick step

Womens TTT.....Bouls dolmens, Canyon and Cervello


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck sake,don't follow me I'm blagging it ! I'm gonna have to catch Marmion when he's drinking again.Seems to be most nights after 5,30pm ! Tell him any old shite and he'll give you some bonus points.....


I can also deduct points...


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2017)

Women - Bouels, canyon, sunweb. 
Men - orica, bmc, sky.


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2017)

Women's TTT - Boels-Dolman, Sunweb, FDJ
Men's TTT - Sky, BMC, Sunweb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2017)

*Women TTT*
Adam - 210
mosquito - 210
smutch - 180
brommers - 170 + 100 bonus
me - 170
roadrage - 170
richiepoo - DNS

*Men TTT/Overall*
smutch - 240/420
me - 240/410
brommers - 140/410
Adam - 170/380
mosquito - 160/370
roadrage - 170/340
richiepoo - 100/100

edit - I'll check the scores later cos I was a bit rushed, if you spot any obvious errors just let me know


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> if you spot any obvious errors just let me know



I'll take them as they are. Slightly annoyed with myself for the half-hearted attempt at a "flair" pick in the women's race with FDJ - if I'd have stuck with my original choice of Cervelo-Bigla, I'd have got a full house in both races.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I'll take them as they are. Slightly annoyed with myself for the half-hearted attempt at a "flair" pick in the women's race with FDJ - if I'd have stuck with my original choice of Cervelo-Bigla, I'd have got a full house in both races.


Your not having 100 bonus points for that,sticking with your original....? pick me the numbers for weds lotto and I'll believe you .


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Your not having 100 bonus points for that,sticking with your original....? pick me the numbers for weds lotto and I'll believe you .



Original picks were the top three from last year, then I tweaked my picks a bit by going further down the list to make it marginally more interesting for Marmers.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2017)

Marmers is busy.....


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2017)

*Elite women’s individual time trial start order*
_Start time/name/nationality. Times given are local time._


15:35:00 STEPHENS Lauren USA
15:36:30 VAN DER BREGGEN Anna NED
15:38:00 GEREFIEL Selam Amha ETH
15:39:30 FASOI Varvara GRE
15:41:00 GAFINOVITZ Rotem ISR
15:42:30 YANG Qianyu HKG
15:44:00 JOVAISYTE Justina LTU
15:45:30 MATHIESEN Pernille DEN
15:47:00 FORCHINI Ramona SUI
15:48:30 THORSEN Thea NOR
15:50:00 LABOUS Juliette FRA
15:51:30 BARKER Elinor GBR
15:53:00 KAJIHARA Yumi JPN
15:54:30 MORZENTI Lisa ITA
15:56:00 SAARELAINEN Sari FIN
15:57:30 WORRACK Trixi GER
15:59:00 WILES Tayler USA
16:00:30 TCYMBALIUK Ksenia RUS
16:02:00 CHRISTOFOROU Antri CYP
16:03:30 GEBRU Eyeru Tesfoam ETH
16:05:00 TSAVARI Eleni Michalista GRE
16:06:30 LEE Jer Ling Serene SIN
16:08:00 BURNS Eileen IRL
16:09:30 SHAPIRA Omer ISR
16:11:00 HALBWACHS Aurelie MRI
16:12:30 VILLALON SANCHEZ Aranza Valentina CHI
16:14:00 SANTOYO PEREZ Brenda MEX
16:15:30 RITTER Martina AUT
16:17:00 SANABRIA SANCHEZ Ana Cristina COL
16:18:30 PANG Yao HKG
16:20:00 SHEKEL Olga UKR
16:21:30 OYARBIDE JIMENEZ Lourdes ESP
16:23:00 NERLO Aurela POL
16:24:30 TUSLAITE Daiva LTU
16:26:00 DYGERT Chloe USA
16:27:30 VAN VLEUTEN Annemiek NED
16:29:00 PAVLUKHINA Olena AZE
16:30:30 LUDWIG Cecilie Uttrup DEN
16:32:00 REUSSER Marlen SUI
16:33:30 HEINE Vita NOR
16:35:00 CORDON RAGOT Audrey FRA
16:36:30 CANUEL Karol-Ann CAN
16:38:00 BARNES Hannah GBR
16:39:30 DUYCK Ann-Sophie BEL
16:41:00 YONAMINE Eri JPN
16:42:30 MOOLMAN-PASIO Ashleigh RSA
16:44:00 VILLUMSEN Linda NZL
16:45:30 LONGO BORGHINI Elisa ITA
16:47:00 LEPISTO Lotta Pauliina FIN
16:48:30 BRENNAUER Lisa GER
16:50:00 ZABELINSKAYA Olga RUS
16:51:30 GARFOOT Katrin AUS
16:53:00 VAN DIJK Ellen NED
16:54:30 NEBEN Amber Leone USA
Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...e-trial-start-list-192429#XHx7z1cQbjXM1MRE.99


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2017)

Womens ITT
van Dijk
Garfoot
van Vleuten


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Marmers is busy.....
> View attachment 374041



such a shame



Marmion said:


> Adam - 170/380 0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Sep 2017)

Women ITT - van Vleuten, van Dijk, van der Breggen


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2017)

womens TT,,,,,Van Dijk, Longo Borghini and Van Vluten


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2017)

Van dijk.....Van de breggen......van vleuten.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

Van Vleuten, Van Dijk, Williamson


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2017)

Women's ITT - Neben, Van Vleuten, Van Dijk


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Sep 2017)

Women's itt - Van Vleuten, Van Dijk, Borghini.


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2017)

*Elite men’s individual time trial start order*
_Start time/name/nationality. Times given are local time._

13:05:00 LUTSENKO Alexey (KAZ)
13:06:30 SUTTERLIN Jasha (GER)
13:08:00 WAIS Ahmad Badreddin (SYR)
13:09:30 KHAN Awais (PAK)
13:11:00 TAN Gabriel (SIN)
13:12:30 ZHUPA Eugert (ALB)
13:14:00 BRITTON Robert (CAN)
13:15:30 ZOIDL Riccardo (AUT)
13:17:00 HANSEN Lasse Norman (DEN)
13:18:30 RYBARUK Kostyantyn (UKR)
13:20:00 DE PLUS Laurens (BEL)

13:50:00 VANGSTAD Andreas (NOR)
13:51:30 COSTA Rui (POR)
13:53:00 HOLLENSTEIN Reto (SUI)
13:54:30 ROSSKOPF Joseph (USA)
13:56:00 EVTUSHENKO Alexander (RUS)
13:57:30 TACIAK Mateusz (POL)
13:59:00 TRATNIK Jan (SLO)
14:00:30 IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka (ESP)
14:02:00 GEOGHEGAN HART Tao (GBR)
14:03:30 BIZHIGITOV Zhandos (KAZ)
14:05:00 ARNDT Nikias (GER)

14:35:00 JASER Nazir (SYR)
14:36:30 MUHAMMAD Arsalan Anjum (PAK)
14:38:00 TEOH Yi Peng (SIN)
14:39:30 BURROWES Jermaine (GUY)
14:41:00 MARTINS SANDOVAL Uri (MEX)
14:42:30 HALILAJ Redi (ALB)
14:44:00 CHEUNG King Lok (HKG)
14:45:30 ASADOV Elchin (AZE)
14:47:00 NDAYISENGA Valens (RWA)
14:48:30 LAMPAERT Yves (BEL)
14:50:00 KONOVALOVAS Ignatas (LTU)

15:20:00 TVETCOV Serghei (ROU)
15:21:30 SEPULVEDA Eduardo (ARG)
15:23:00 TESHOME Meron (ERI)
15:24:30 BOND Hamish (NZL)
15:26:00 HOULE Hugo (CAN)
15:27:30 SMIT Willem Jakobus (RSA)
15:29:00 POSTLBERGER Lukas (AUT)
15:30:30 MADSEN Martin Toft (DEN)
15:32:00 GRIVKO Andrey (UKR)
15:33:30 KELDERMAN Wilco (NED)
15:35:00 PANTANO GOMEZ Jarlinson (COL)

16:05:00 ROCHE Nicolas(IRL)
16:06:30 GRUZDEV Dmitriy (KAZ)
16:08:00 BARTA Jan (CZE)
16:09:30 HAGEN Edvald Boasson (NOR)
16:11:00 CAMPENAERTS Victor (BEL)
16:12:30 OLIVEIRA Nelson (POR)
16:14:00 GOUGEARD Alexis (FRA)
16:15:30 MOSCON Gianni (ITA)
16:17:00 LUDVIGSSON Tobias (SWE)
16:18:30 KUNG Stefan (SUI)
16:20:00 KIRYIENKA Vasil (BLR)

16:50:00 VAN GARDEREN Tejay (USA)
16:51:30 ZAKARIN Ilnur (RUS)
16:53:00 JUNGELS Bob (LUX)
16:54:30 BODNAR Maciej (POL)
16:56:00 ROGLIC Primoz (SLO)
16:57:30 DENNIS Rohan (AUS)
16:59:00 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan (ESP)
17:00:30 FROOME Chris (GBR)
17:02:00 DUMOULIN Tom (NED)
17:03:30 MARTIN Tony (GER)


Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...trial-start-list-2-289300#oAvFDr8jDtkC9Sxo.99


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2017)

*Mens ITT*
Froome
Dumoulin
Roglic


----------



## brommers (19 Sep 2017)

According to Road CC, Michal Kwiatkowski is a non-starter in the ITT


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

Dumoulin Roglic EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2017)

Men ITT - Dumoulin, Froome, Dennis

I'll update scores from Women and Men ITT tomorrow


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2017)

Froome.....Dumoulin.......Roglic....


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Men's ITT - Dumoulin, Froome, Kelderman


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2017)

Mens ITT.... Froome, Roglic and Tom Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll update scores from Women and Men ITT tomorrow



Maybe...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Maybe...


Nah, cannae be arsed. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Nah, cannae be arsed. Maybe tomorrow...




View: https://youtu.be/lgGKSjiw0HQ


----------



## brommers (21 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Maybe...


You're supposed to be the calming influence, with _us_ the rebels.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> You're supposed to be the calming influence, with _us_ the rebels.


The World's are the dullest punditry competition every year, it's usually just a case of most people naming the same 2 favourites and then a good guess as to who the 3rd selection is. I can't see this year being any different and can't be arsed counting it. I'll get round to it on Friday when I am home.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2017)

Although I did enjoy the TT yesterday,the bike change threw some comedy in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll get round to it on Friday when I am home.



Sorry chaps, a tough day at work today and not in the mood to update scores. It'll add to the tension when I eventually get round to it in Mid-December...


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2017)

womens road race..... van der Breggen, van Vleuten and Longo Borghini

Mens road race......Sagan, E.B.H and G.V.A


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2017)

Van Der Breggen..Van vleuten....Vos

Men's.. Kwiatowski...Sagan...Matthews


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

Women's road race - Bronzini, Deignan, Ludwig

Men's road race - Matthews, Sagan, Kristoff


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2017)

WRR
Deignan, Bronzini, Niewedona


----------



## brommers (23 Sep 2017)

MRR
Matthews, Kwiatkowski, Moscon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2017)

Women - van Vleuten, van Breggen, Vos


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Women - van Vleuten, van Breggen, Vos



Will be amused if Van Dijk wins.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2017)

Men RR - Gilbert, EBH, Dumoulin


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2017)

Mens - Sagan, GVA, Kwiat


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Sep 2017)

Men rr, Sagan, Gva, Kwiat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2017)

World Champs 2017 results

1st - Adam
2nd - smutch
3rd - roadrage and brommers

Scores:
1010 - Adam
940 - smutch
810 - roadrage and brommers
800 - me
590 - mosquito
500 - richiepoo

Final punditry event of the season is on Saturday 7th October 2017, Il Lombardia


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> World Champs 2017 results
> 
> 1st - Adam
> 2nd - smutch
> ...


Thanks,I think I'll stay out of the next one to give someone else a go.
#nofeckingcompetition


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks,I think I'll stay out of the next one to give someone else a go.
> #nofeckingcompetition


Just be thankful I didn't deduct your points. A decision which could be reversed...


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2017)

Last one of the season ...... boo


----------



## smutchin (26 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> Last one of the season ...... boo



What about Il Lombardia?


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2017)

yeah, I meant , as marmion said, lombardia is the last one.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2017)

I'd love to go to that race,some of the scenery/villiages look amazing.Alas my better half says not without me ! Can't get out of work....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> Last one of the season ...... boo


Good.


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2017)

you will be able to give your fingers and toes a rest from all that counting


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Sep 2017)

roadrash said:


> you will be able to give your fingers and toes a rest from all that counting


Toes? I think you underestimate how many fingers he has.


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2017)

like this....
.

but older looking


----------



## brommers (27 Sep 2017)

If people are interested, I'm quite willing to do a PTP for either the Tour of Turkey or Tour of Guangxi (China), which are both World Tour stage races.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Toes? I think you underestimate how many fingers he has.


There are certainly some pundits who are less challenging to my counting skills....


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> If people are interested, I'm quite willing to do a PTP for either the Tour of Turkey or Tour of Guangxi (China), which are both World Tour stage races.


Thanks Brommers but I think I need a rest after Il Lombardia almost as much as Marmy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2017)

brommers said:


> If people are interested, I'm quite willing to do a PTP for either the Tour of Turkey or Tour of Guangxi (China), which are both World Tour stage races.





rich p said:


> Thanks Brommers but I think I need a rest after Il Lombardia almost as much as Marmy.



I'll need as much of a rest as me too


----------



## brommers (6 Oct 2017)

Lombardia
Cummings
Gilbert
Roglic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

brommers said:


> Lombardia
> Cummings
> Gilbert
> Roglic


Good reminder brommers, I had almost forgot it was on tomorrow.

Usual rulez apply - 3 picks, points awarded for 1st-5th: 100, 80, 60, 30,20


----------



## brommers (6 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Good reminder brommers, I had almost forgot it was on tomorrow.
> 
> Usual rulez apply - 3 picks, points awarded for 1st-5th: 100, 80, 60, 30,20


How about doubling up with Paris-Tours?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

brommers said:


> How about doubling up with Paris-Tours?


I'm a bit busy to be doing 2 events, but happy for anyone else to do it


----------



## smutchin (6 Oct 2017)

Tomorrow, is it? Ok then...

Il Lombardia - Nibali, Aru, Uran


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Oct 2017)

Kwiatowski,Nibali,Uran
Thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

Edit, bollocks to flair - Nibali, Uran, Pinot


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2017)

lombardia.... Nibali, Kwiatkowski.... and third picked with my heart rather than my head....Dan Martin


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

Il Lombardia

Nibali, Uran, Poels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Alaphilippe, Poels, Dumoulin


Dumoulin is out, so I'll swap in Nibali


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2017)

Nibali, Uran, Kwiat


----------



## Archie (7 Oct 2017)

Il Lombardia: Nibali, Uran, Gallopin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

Il Lombardia - I win with 1st and 4th. Everyone else, apart from brommers, had 1st.

And as they say, at least from me,






Thanks to everyone who took part in the 2017 Punditry. Here's our winners for 2017:



Tour Down Under - simo105



Omloop Het Nieuwsblad - themosquitoking, gk09, ItsSteveLovell, roadrash, HF2300



Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne - ItsSteveLovell



Strade Bianche - ItsSteveLovell and themosquitoking



Milano - Sanremo - smutchin



Dwars door Vlaanderen - User, brommers



E3 Harelbeke - rich p, HF2300



Gent - Wevelgem - HF2300



Ronde v. Vlaanderen - Marmion, Crackle, gk09



Paris - Roubaix - Everyone (except brommers and Adam)



Amstel Gold Race - Marmion



La Flèche Wallonne - Marmion



Liège-Bastogne-Liège - HF2300



Giro d'Italia - Archie



Critérium Dauphiné - Marmion



Tour de France - smutchin



Vuelta a España - Adam4868



World Champ - Adam4868



Il Lombardia - Marmion


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Well done Marmers, old bean, for your unstinting efforts. 
I had une année sans but it's the taking part!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Well done Marmers, old bean, for your unstinting efforts.
> I had une année sans but it's the taking part!


Au contraire monsieur richiepoo, you won Paris-Roubaix (along with everyone else apart from brommers and Adam) and E3


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

Im pretty sure i won one, it doesn't happen often so I tend to remember. However, competition running much appreciated.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Im pretty sure i won one, it doesn't happen often so I tend to remember. However, competition running much appreciated.


Joint winner of Flanders, as well as being one of the "everyone" for P>R.

Is everyone just going to post they didn't win so I can highlight that they did?...


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

I also 'won' E3 HaroldBacker apparently!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> I also 'won' E3 HaroldBacker apparently!


I amended just as you liked the previous post


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2017)

don't think rich had any winners in the womens events


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Oct 2017)

Thanks marmion enjoyed it,youve got my permision to take it easy now.


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Joint winner of Flanders, as well as being one of the "everyone" for P>R.
> 
> Is everyone just going to post they didn't win so I can highlight that they did?...


I won the Amstel Gold mens race though! I knew I'd won something.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I won the Amstel Gold mens race though! I knew I'd won something.


that wasn't a "thing" tho; we are libertarian, egalitarian and out to ruin punditry for richiepoo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> don't think rich had any winners in the womens events


Don't think he picked many, and even when he did I am sure some of them were the names of women he met that day


----------



## smutchin (7 Oct 2017)

Like Froome, I hit peak form for the one that mattered.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2017)

smutchin said:


> Like Froome, I hit peak form for the one that mattered.


Unlike Froome, you also took part in and won Milan-SanRemo


----------



## brommers (8 Oct 2017)

Thanks Marmy. I'm going to do my picks last next year to see what everyone else has done.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2017)

brommers said:


> Thanks Marmy. I'm going to do my picks last next year to see what everyone else has done.


Thanks for your efforts too brommers, old boy.


----------



## brommers (9 Oct 2017)

Thanks Rich - I'm always willing to get involved.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2017)

Yes thanks also Brommers.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Oct 2017)

I'm quite late to the game of thankings, blame a heavy weekend. Cheers @Marmion and @brommers, i'll definitely be back next year with or without the planned banning of Gloaty McGloatface.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm quite late to the game of thankings, blame a heavy weekend. Cheers @Marmion and @brommers, i'll definitely be back next year with or without the planned banning of Gloaty McGloatface.


I agree,let's feck him off !


----------



## Shadow (10 Oct 2017)

Sterling effort, Marmy, thanks.

I have proved to myself that I do not have the in depth knowledge of the peloton I imagined, altho with a little assistance from a couple of other sources, can just about hold my own for the Tour. It is also a huge, albeit enjoyable, time waster!

I was trying to find my way home from visiting a potential client the other day and ended up driving down this street!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2017)

Shadow said:


> I have proved to myself that I do not have the in depth knowledge of the peloton I imagined...



You do, it's just that the peloton get it wrong so often...


----------



## HF2300 (4 Nov 2017)

Late to the party, but smashing job @Marmion and @brommers - a massive thanks.


----------

